#  > Portal Under-Linux.Org >  > Assuntos não relacionados >  >  Física Azul

## GilvanEnriconi

*ANTENA METAFÍSICA II*

Foi Einstein quem disse que o tempo depende da velocidade, ou seja, quanto mais ligeiro um móvel anda, mais lento passa o tempo para ele. A fórmula que ele deduziu e que se comprovou certa foi essa:
http://img207.imageshack.us/img207/7932/95656837.jpgt = Tempo do observador tm = Tempo dentro do móvel V = Velocidade que do móvel. C = Velocidade da luz = 300.000Km/s (valor arredondado).

Sei que alguns de vocês são descrentes, mas mesmo assim vou contar um causo de um anteneiro que mora em Roraima. Como vocês sabem naquele estado a população feminina é menor que a masculina, sendo assim, para o nosso anteneiro só sobrava uma menina de 10 anos. Ou ele casava com a criança ou ficava solteiro para sempre. Aquela gente lá de cima está cercada de florestas por todos os lados, e todo mundo sabe que os anos fizeram a grande mata possuir eles por dentro. Não ficaram verdes, mas aprenderam a desvendar segredos .
O anteneiro tinha 20 anos e a menina tinha só 10 anos. Como resolver esse problema? Como todo bom anteneiro, estava acostumado com a eficiência, e se atracou na solução. Construiu e embarcou numa nave espacial. Viajou por 20 anos, enquanto a menina ficou esperando ele em Roraima. Sua nave andava a uma velocidade de 200.000Km/s. Ora para ele que estava dentro da nave, passou-se 15 anos, com os 20 anos que ele tinha quando partiu, na volta ele estava com 35 anos. A menina tinha 10 anos na partida do anteneiro, como a viagem do anteneiro para ela havia durado 20 anos, ela estava então com 30 anos. Casaram e são felizes até hoje, ela com 30 anos e ele com 35 anos. Nada mau para um anteneiro.
http://img207.imageshack.us/img207/9886/24879616.jpg
Assim se calcula como passou o tempo para o anteneiro que estava dentro da nave.


*ENLACE DE 70Km FEITO POR VOCÊS QUE NÃO ACOPLAM DITEITO* 



http://img207.imageshack.us/img207/1518/87113100.jpg
t = Tempono relógio de vocêstm = Tempo da viagem do ping

Os números dizem que para o ping, passaram-se 251μs e para você passaram-se 530μs. É nesta diferença 550μ - 251μ = 279μs que determino o comprimento de onda da minha Antena Metafísica.

*CONCLUSÃO*
Se você faz um ping com outro rádio á 70Km de distância, o ping quando chega é mais jovem do que quando saiu em relação a você. e você é mais velho para ele. 
Não disse que eu estava estudando para fazer uma Antena Metafísica? Cuidado protejam suas mentes, eu estou chegando lá. Como está provado em cima, é só uma questão de tempo para eu pegar vocês desprevenidos. Vou interferir ai dentro. 
O bem sempre vence, mas o mal se diverte mais. Qua...qua...qua... Sou veio mas não sou burro, AINDA POR CIMA SEREI CAMPEÃO DA LIBERTADORES ESTE ANO.


http://img207.imageshack.us/img207/9462/seg7.jpg



 Gilvan Enriconi
[email protected]
www.geenge.com.br
 :Shakehands:

----------


## orionstation

Hshuashuahsuas !

Valeu pelo post !

----------


## AndrioPJ

Belo post (como sempre!)

----------


## jociano

Gilvan doidããããooo!!! rs,rs!!! Abração e excelente post!

----------


## alamdias

Entendi e achei interessante, muito aliás.

Mas chamei o anteneiro aqui da empresa, o instalador, e ele me falou o seguinte:

" tá... nao entendi nada e te falo uma coisa.. esse fumo que vende lá, se chegar aqui na cidade, vai ter gente pirando o cabeção demais....."

Quase morri de tanto rir.

Brincadeiras á parte... bel legal o post !

Abraços

----------


## jociano

Esqueci de dizer: Gilvan, cientista maluco de inteligente! rs,rs!

----------


## duths

Quem é esse Eintain??

----------


## JHONNE

*ANTENA METAFÍSICA II*


que pena que o link com as imagens está quebrado (corrigido)

enquanto isso to aki tenando vencer a barreiras da luz, e conseguir as respostas antes das perguntas

----------


## 1929

Acho que agora vamos começar a nos entender bem, a começar pela Libertadores, hehehehe!!!

Foristas de plantão, se abaixem porque lá vem "mecha" dos lados do Gilvan. Ele está prometendo outra.

Gilvan, a ilustração foi perfeita para o casamento das impedâncias.

----------


## GilvanEnriconi

_O que é uma roda?_
Uma roda é um artefato redondo capaz de gerar movimentos circulares. Vocês acham que eu defini roda? Claro que não defini, eu me escondi atrás do conceito artefato e do conceito de movimento circular.
_Eu sou um mentiroso._ 
Ora se eu sou um mentiroso a minha frase é uma mentira logo eu não sou mentiroso. Mas se eu não sou um mentiroso, então eu estaria mentindo com a frase inicial pois não sou mentiroso. Sou ou não sou mentiroso?
_Energia é tudo aquilo capaz de realizar trabalho._
Defini energia com trabalho. Não acho isso legal, mas por enquanto é o melhor que o homem consegue. Então, vamos raciocinar com o trabalho e dizer que é energia. Certo?
Um carioca precisa carregar 50 pedras do ponto A para o ponto B. Se cada pedra pesa 5Kg e o ponto A está 10m distante do ponto B Qual foi o trabalho realizado?
http://img340.imageshack.us/img340/1918/65771778.jpg



O valor calculado da energia ou do trabalho é de 500J, não se levou em consideração que o carioca para levar uma pedra, deveria também gastar energia para carregar o próprio peso. 
Vai dizer que até aqui não esta uma barbada esse raciocínio? E olha que é um carioca trabalhando.
Para levar as pedras o carioca levou uma hora de trabalho, se tu colocares o tempo no raciocínio, a grandeza que representa o trabalho realizado passa a se chamar potência. To chegando lá.
Trabalho = Energia / tempo
Então posso dizer que o nosso carioca realizou dois trabalhos. Um de levar as pedras e outro de levar a si mesmo para lá e para cá. O trabalho de levar as pedras, é chamado de trabalho motor e o trabalho de levar a si mesmo de trabalho resistente ou passivo.
Em conseqüência, é preciso uma potência para realizar o trabalho resistente e outra potência para realizar o trabalho motor.
Esses caras que inventaram a física tinham o mau hábito de dar nomes diferentes para as mesmas coisas. É por isso que eu gosto do Martinho da Vila, ele faz sempre a mesma coisa. 
Quando uma antena irradia sinal, assim como o caso do nosso carioca, é preciso também das duas potências, só que elas mudam de nome. Uma delas se chama potencia irradiada e a outra se chama potencia refletida.
O que seriam das antenas no mundo se não fosse o exemplo do nosso carioca.

http://img340.imageshack.us/img340/4241/84810070.jpg

Quando estiveres estudando qualquer assunto em Física, lembre-se do carioca. Na física encontram-se explicações iguais para fenômenos diferentes, mudam só na aparência, compreender, é só uma questão de colocar a cabeça no lugar certo. Não é por nada que a física é azul da cor do nosso planeta. 
Viram como eu não sou mentiroso?


http://img340.imageshack.us/img340/5143/85043521.jpg



*OBS*
*DIA 7 DE MAIO ESTAREI NO EVENTO DA ABRANET. VOU LÁ BEBER NA FONTE, SE ALGUEM QUISER TOMAR UM AMARGO COMIGO TEREI MUITO PRAZER. NÃO SOU UM PALESTRANTE, MAS SEREI UM DOS OUVINTES MAIS ATENTOS.*

----------


## multlink

òtima oportunidade esta de estar levantados estes dados técnicos para nós do fórum, parabéns, Gilvan, ahhhh vc fabrica a geenge né, vc faria umas antenas com a logomarca da empresa na antena, tipo compro zirok e em vez de vir o logo deles vir o meu, add meu msn e vamos negociar heeh, [email protected]??

----------


## GilvanEnriconi

*CORREÇÃO*

*POTENCIA = ENERGIA / TEMPO*
*Desculpem, mas acho que a minha impressora está com a gripe suina.*

*Gilvan*

----------


## 1929

> *CORREÇÃO*
> 
> *POTENCIA = ENERGIA / TEMPO*
> *Desculpem, mas acho que a minha impressora está com a gripe suina.*
> 
> *Gilvan*


Não faça caso, isso é parecido com os bancos.
Quando algo não dá certo o funcionário logo diz: foi erro do sistema.
Nunca dos dedos dos operadores. hehehehe!!!

Mas os princípios foram passados para o povo.

----------


## j34nsch

> *OBS*
> *DIA 7 DE MAIO ESTAREI NO EVENTO DA ABRANET. VOU LÁ BEBER NA FONTE, SE ALGUEM QUISER TOMAR UM AMARGO COMIGO TEREI MUITO PRAZER. NÃO SOU UM PALESTRANTE, MAS SEREI UM DOS OUVINTES MAIS ATENTOS.*



opa, vou estar lá tambem, até podemos estar negociando algumas antenas, mais como vou te reconhecer????????


T+

----------


## GilvanEnriconi

A selva amazônica durante a noite é invisível, pelo menos para os olhos humanos. Nenhum raio de luz se reflete na sua muralha preta. É como um buraco negro que aprisiona todos os raios de luz. Naquela escuridão, somente a nossa imaginação penetra, e mesmo assim, contra a vontade.
Uma torre de sessenta metros fora erguida numa clareira aberta pelo machado dos amazonenses que eram funcionários de uma mineradora em Pitinga, município do estado do Amazonas. Eu estava lá para fazer um enlace de 52Km em 2,4GHz. A grande empresa, uma das maiores exploradoras de cassiterita do mundo, havia me contratado para fazer o enlace e alimentar uma lan em quinze prédios distribuídos dentro do complexo da mineração.
No meio da clareira, havia uma guarita de onde todas as luzes brotavam. Em volta da nossa caminhonete, estava eu e mais cinco pessoas. Mantínhamos a cabeça erguida para o topo da torre onde um técnico estava procurando o desejado sinal de RF.
O Macacheira fora o nosso guia até ali e quebrando o silêncio falou assim:
-Não consigo entende o que este moço ta fazendo lá em cima.
Expliquei para o nativo, com uma linguagem simples a idéia de modulação, irradiação, transmissão, recepção, e sinal com informação. Lembrei a ele do rádio e da antena que havíamos instalado em outra torre igual horas mais cedo, e que agora estávamos tentando encontrar o sinal do lado de cá com este outro equipamento. Parei de falar e não ouvi nenhum sinal de compreensão. O guia ficara mudo e imóvel, assim como uma onça antes do bote certeiro.
Macacheira era um homem que nunca havia se afastado mais que cem quilômetros do local onde nascera. Fora a civilização que chegara até ele quando descobriram aquelas riquezas minerais na sua região. Inesperadamente a vos do nativo encheu o silencio da mata quando disse.
-Minha muié e minha fia fais isso também, só que elas uisa as flô e o vento. Uma coloca na flô o recado e o vento leva o perfume da flô que ela escoieu até a outra que cheira e entende o recado muito longe. Assim como oces.
Macacheira havia falado com voz baixa, calma e despretensiosa, mas aquilo que ele dissera, entrara nos nossos ouvidos como se fossem estrondos de um canhão.
Tive vontade de dizer de imediato que não acreditava, mas me lembrei que o Macacheira era muito arredio e por certo eu perderia a chance de explorar mais aquele assunto. Então muito suavemente perguntei:
-E como elas fazem para colocar o recado na flor?
Sei não. É coisa de muié da mata. Elas caminham no meio das flô com as mãos abertas, como se tivessem fazendo um achego nas flô, vão subindo e descendo a mão do coração e mexendo a boca sem fala. Quando o vento passa por ali em direção da outra, já leva com ele o recado. Falam coisa delas: Trais fruta, oia a onça, vem pra casa, vai chove. Estas coisas.
Se uma folha caísse no chão naquele momento, com certeza ouviríamos, de tanto foi o silêncio. As palavras do Macacheira ribombavam na minha cabeça, eu quase podia ser ouvido sem falar. O Macacheira era uma pessoa que só de olhar para ele, percebia-se imediatamente ser alguém que não apreciava o riso e o humor. O que ele falará, mesmo parecendo absurdo, saíra de dentro dele como a força da verdade.
O assunto não se alongou muito, quando as perguntas começaram a ficar insistentes, Macacheira levantou o chapéu de palha da cabeça num sinal de quem diz com licença e simplesmente se retirou de perto, embrenhou-se na 
escuridão e a poucos metros de nós, ficou completamente invisível aos nossos olhos curiosos.
O sinal apareceu. Trabalhamos mais meia hora para fazer o acoplamento correto entre a antena e o rádio. O técnico desceu da torre. Entramos na caminhonete e retornamos para a pousada. No outro dia tínhamos que embarcar num barco e descer o Rio Negro. Nosso assunto dentro da caminhonete, vocês podem imaginar qual foi.

Continua...

----------


## GilvanEnriconi

....

Já era meio dia e eu estava sentado na popa da chalana e ainda tinham na cabeça as frases do sertanejo. _A minha muié e a minha fia também fais isso_. 
A natureza ali fazia o seu show. Deliciosamente eu olhava o encontro das águas do Rio Negro com o Rio Solimões. Os primeiros quilômetros eu usara para saciar a satisfação de estar ali onde o preto do Negro ladeava o marrom do Solimões, imitando com o verde das matas uma bandeira de três cores. Nos quilômetros seguintes mergulhei na incompreensão. Por que aquelas águas não se misturavam? Por que se mantinham teimosamente separadas? Seus habitats submersos também se comportariam assim? Conseguiriam se camuflar assim como fizera o Macacheira na escuridão da mata? Era a segunda vez que eu encontrava naquela região uma escuridão tão impenetrável. A chalana navegava e os meus pensamentos voavam. Nos últimos quilômetros, eu era pura dúvida. As águas dos rios e a história do Macacheira me deslocavam do centro do meu mundo racional.
Se elas colocassem recados no perfume das flores, então elas modulavam. Isso é impossível.
Os dois rios finalmente miscigenavam. A cor e o nome mudavam. Lentamente começávamos a navegar pelas águas poderosas do Rio Amazonas. O maior volume de água doce do mundo. Bebedouro de uma fauna quase infinita, berço de riquezas, mistérios e beleza. Artéria principal do maior pulmão verde do planeta. Símbolo do poder natural.
Já havíamos navegado alguns quilômetros pelo Amazonas quando me ocorreu que o compreensível e o incompreensível, assim como o negro e o marrom eram elementos essências na existência de tudo e de todos. Por certo na grande selva amazônica existem segredos incompreensíveis para os homens, mas não para todos. Pode ser que a mulher e a filha do Macacheira, seja a demonstração desta verdade que nos é tão difícil aceitar e que realmente consigam colocar recados nos perfumes das flores. Como? Não sei. Quem sabe se em certa noite sem lua, o preto do Negro e da mata, tenham sido o motivo para aquela gente olhar para dentro de si e encontrar luz no único lugar possível naquela escuridão. Alguém me disse uma vez que o coração é o lugar onde mora o impossível. 
Nunca mais vi o encontro das águas, também nunca mais vi o Macacheira nem conheci sua família. Mas sei que nos lagos dos nossos pensamentos, funde-se o que chamamos de sabedoria, onde pessoas diferentes, com falas diferentes, com segredos diferentes, e com diferentes soluções para os mesmos problemas fazem telecomunicação.
O Amazonas desemboca no mar, mas nós seres humanos, desembocamos uns nos outros e no fundo da mais profunda escuridão existe luz. O resto é assim como a internet, só luzinha piscando.

Gilvan

*OBS*
*Para quem quiser sorver um amargo comigo e discutir os destinos das antenas no planeta, terei o máximo prazer de passar a cuia. Onde? Lá em São Paulo, no evento da Abranet. Cá entre nós, já que ninguém pode ouvir, vou fazer uma fofoca. Não sei por que o Sr Eduardo Parajo presidente da Abranet me lembra Napoleão. Acho que é pelo ar imperial que ele irradia. O Sr. Eduardo faz todo mundo se sentir nobre. Eduardo, obrigado pela parte que me toca, estarei com a água quente te esperando para o primeiro mate.*

----------


## fernandofiorentinn

Velhote, se tu não tiver ganhando dinheiro fazendo antenas, comece a escrever um livro...

----------


## GilvanEnriconi

*Um por um ia chegando, eu estava com as minhas antenas bem perto da porta de entrada e cumprimentando o pessoal que chegava. Não estava de cheripá, mas a velha cuia estava na mão esquerda aquecida pelo coração.* 
*É fato que, quando o gaucho segura a cuia com a mão esquerda, está dizendo que não quer oferecer o amargo. Pensem bem, se eu fosse oferecer para todo mundo, ia faltar água em São Paulo, de tanta gente boa que tinha no evento da Abranet do dia sete deste mês.*
*Vi e ouvi todo o acontecimento. Como vocês sabem, sou daqueles tipos de pessoa que vai direto ao assunto. Como não estava falando, estava ouvindo por todos os poros. Eu era uma antena perfeita, sintonizada no canal da voz dos palestrantes.*
*É bonito ver alguém conduzir o pensamento de uma platéia, um homem discursando, sempre me lembra o barqueiro Caronte que fazia a travessia do rio na obra Divina Comédia. Quero dizer com isso que quem foi lá, pode estar durante o evento, no paraíso, no purgatório e no inferno. Este é um feito dígno na Abranete que tem como guia o Sr. Eduardo Parajo fazendo o papel de Virgílio.*
*PARAÍSO*
*Paraíso é o Hotel, a cidade linda de São Paulo, a educação dos participantes, a intelectualidade no cérebro dos atentos. Paraíso é a capacidade daqueles que fazem telecomunicação com redes wireless. Como nos disse Paulo Freire, Não há saber mais ou saber menos: há saberes diferentes. Paraíso foram alguns oradores.*
*PURGATÓRIO*
*Purgatório é a Anatel com seus acordos, com suas licensas, com suas taxas exorbitantes, com suas resoluções de textos prolíxos, com seu partidarismo. Purgatório é tambem o habitat de todos os provedores de internet no Brasil*
*INFERNO*
*Bem, preparem-se para cairem sentados, inferno eram os fornecedores. Que monte de enroladores. Eu era mais um deles e como se tivéssemos combinado, fizemos a famosa oferta do feirante vendedor de frutas no mercado. Comprem de mim, porque meu produto é bom bonito e barato. Comprem de mim, porque eu sou poderoso, porque eu tenho nome no mercado, porque eu tenho mais condições de financiamento, porque eu sou mais bonito, porque eu sou o filinho da mamãe.*
*Que inferno. Só faltou a lança tridente simbolizando a inércia, o movimento e as trevas. Vou colocar a minha opinião sobre este inferno;*
*TEM QUE MUDAR NÃO PODE CONTINUAR ASSIM !* 
*Acho que os fornecedores quando apresentam seus produtos num evento como estes criados pelas associações, deveriam provar o que dizem. Deveriam ter junto com seus produtos ofertados, os instrumentos que provassem o que dizem. Os provedores não estão protegidos pela homologação da Anatel. A Anatel homologa qualquer coisa. Então como saber se uma antena ou um rádio é bom ou ruim antes de comprar? Não concordo que o provedor tenha que comprar e depois testar o produto com os seus clientes. Quem testa é laboratório porque está instrumentado.* 
*Pensem bem. Se eu pago para expor no evento, eu adquiro o direito de expor como eu quero. E como eu quero? Ora eu quero expor da forma mais barata possivel e que resulte em mais vendas possíveis. Eu não quero ter que provar aquilo que eu digo quando estou vendendo. Ter que provar a qualidade do meu produto acarreta um custo maior que simplesmente pagar o valor que a Associação cobra. xx*
*Comprem aqui, pague dois e leve tres, aproveite a grande liquidação do mes.*
*Isto está errado. Um evento não é uma feira de verduras e nem de telecomunicação. Um evento deve ter por objetivo enriquecer de conhecimentos os seus associados. Quem está ali não é um cliente, é o seu afiliado, e como bom padrinho, a Associação tem que agir de forma que no final a vantagem tenha sido do seu afiliado.* 
*Muito tenho dito que entre o fornecedor e o provedor deveria haver um filtro de qualidade que ajudasse o provedor a não comprar gato por lebre. Já falei sobre isso para o Sr. Adelmo Santos que é presidente da Abramult, falei para o Sr. Eduardo Parajo que é presidente da Abranet e falei tambem para o Sr Fabiano Vergani quue é preisente da InternetSul. Vou continuar a botar a minha boca no trambone.*
*E se ao invés de o fornecedor pagar em dinheiro pela sua participação no evento, ele fosse obrigado a fazer uma demonstração eletrônica daquilo que ele afirma ser as características do seu produto? Exemplo:*
*Estava lá na feira, um fornecedor que possuia uma unidade de rádio com seis antenas ominidirecionais em cima. Como ele faz para que estas antenas não se interfiram? Como ele distribui os canais no espectro de frequência? Ora se ele estivesse com as antenas ligadas num analizador de espectro, ele poderia convencer a todos tecnicamente.*
*Havia na feira, caixas bonitas com rádios e antenas embutidas dentro. Como saber se estão bem acopladas? Como saber se a antena não está matando a potencia do rádio? Este fenômeno pode ser demosntrado com um medidor de onda estacionária digital.* 
*Quem fabrica antena, tem que fabricar com uma figura de ruído menor que a figura de ruído do rádio, Quem diz que a minha antena é assim? Só eu. No entanto, se me fosse exigido, eu poderia provar lá no evento.*
*Ísso é ou não é um inferno?*
*Coitado de quem esta lendo este texto, era para ser mais curto, mas não me aguentei.*
*Continuando, se aos fornecedores fosse cobrado a demostração de qualidade do seu produto, os provedores teriam aulas exelentes de telecomunicação, o nível técnico nascional dos provedores seria esponencializado. Teríamos finalmente um filtro de qualidade entre o fornecedor e provedor.*
*Durante o evento, tentei abordar esse assunto. Não pude desenvolve-lo por decisão do presidenteda Abranet que dirigia os debates. No interesse de cumprir o horário, minha palavra foi cassada. Fica para outra vez. Porem para que o inferno não creça, é necessário que o direito de resposta seja respeitado. Numa assembléia, só uma coisa é mais importante que o direito de resposta, que é a QUESTÃO DE ORDEM, como em nenhum momento a ordem foi quebrada, não há justificativa para tirar o direito de resposta em nome do horário. Esto foi um pecado mortal.*
*Um forte quebra costelas para rodos, principalmente para o gaudério Eduardo Parajo que conseguiu realizar tão bem o evento.*

----------


## FernandodeDeus

que viagem....

----------


## 1929

É exatamente aí que entra o papel de um forum qualificado.
É aqui o nosso campo de experiências.
Quando produtos são lançados, sempre tem quem compra e algumas vêzes vem aqui e relata sua experiencia.
O forum é o lugar ideal para troca de experiencias. Feiras, só para olhar e pegar endereços. Decisão só depois de uma avaliação no forum.
É o que penso.

----------


## GilvanEnriconi

*Dizem que muito antes de Cristo, dois caras muito inteligentes movidos pela necessidade, resolveram fazer telecomunicação. Inspirados nas orelhas dos animais construíram toscamente duas parábolas. Nestas parábolas colocaram na frente como alimentador as aspas de búfalos. Vocês não acreditam? Perguntem para eles. Nasceram de novo e dão pitacos neste fórum.*
*Adoro eles.*

*Dia 30 estou esperando vocês aqui para pelarmos a coruja. Chega de instalar errado. Aprenda agora enquanto eu estou vivo. Até agora todos que fizeram o curso sobreviveram, dizem até que ficaram com cara de mais felizes*.

http://img205.imageshack.us/img205/7...enamecnica.jpg

----------


## fernandofiorentinn

euiahsiehaiushe, 1929 e xororó, pensei que tava falando do Sérgio...
kkkkkkkkkkkk

----------


## 1929

Putz!

Dia 30 tenho o último módulo dum curso que estou fazendo na minha área. Wireless é só por paixão.
Mas no outro, em junho, pode me colocar na lista.
O Léo, aquele amigo nosso em comum que fêz o último curso, está realmente com a boca nas orelhas, ou nas "parabólicas".

----------


## 1929

Tchê! De onde tu tiras estes desenhos? Não acredito que fica a desenhar nas horas vagas!

----------


## JHONNE

> *Dizem que muito antes de Cristo, dois caras muito inteligentes movidos pela necessidade, resolveram fazer telecomunicação. Inspirados nas orelhas dos animais construíram toscamente duas parábolas. Nestas parábolas colocaram na frente como alimentador as aspas de búfalos. Vocês não acreditam? Perguntem para eles. Nasceram de novo e dão pitacos neste fórum.*
> *Adoro eles.*
> 
> *Dia 30 estou esperando vocês aqui para pelarmos a coruja. Chega de instalar errado. Aprenda agora enquanto eu estou vivo. Até agora todos que fizeram o curso sobreviveram, dizem até que ficaram com cara de mais felizes*.


 
Vou tentar ir neste!!!


Dia 30, dessa to pensando em matar um dia de serviço público! 


vou ver ver os vôos e local mais próximo, interior é f...

Ah se eu for nesse, coloca tua barba de molho o Gilvan, que meus pensamentos são metafísicos, vieram do futuro!!!

----------


## GilvanEnriconi

RADIOS SÓ QUEIMAM POR DOIS MOTIVOS: Ou existe erro no hardwere do rádio, e dai todos eles queimam, ou a antena está mal instalada. Raio não pode queimar rádio, Aprenda a fazer isolação elétrica na antena e nunca mais terás um radio queimado por razões isoceraúnicas. Gostou dessa? Quem duvida levante o dedo. :Stickyman: 





Gilvan 
[email protected]
www.geenge.com.br

----------


## jociano

> RADIOS SÓ QUEIMAM POR DOIS MOTIVOS: Ou existe erro no hardwere do rádio, e dai todos eles queimam, ou a antena está mal instalada. Raio não pode queimar rádio, Aprenda a fazer isolação elétrica na antena e nunca mais terás um radio queimado por razões isoceraúnicas. Gostou dessa? Quem duvida levante o dedo.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Gilvan 
> [email protected]
> www.geenge.com.br


Eu num duvidu de mais nada!!! Rum hum!!!

----------


## JHONNE

> RADIOS SÓ QUEIMAM POR DOIS MOTIVOS: Ou existe erro no hardwere do rádio, e dai todos eles queimam, ou a antena está mal instalada. Raio não pode queimar rádio, Aprenda a fazer isolação elétrica na antena e nunca mais terás um radio queimado por razões isoceraúnicas. Gostou dessa? Quem duvida levante o dedo.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Gilvan 
> [email protected]
> www.geenge.com.br


 
o que significa isocer....... sei lá o que o mesmo?

A proposito o meu queimou num incendio!!! kkkkkk


Brindacadeira a parte,

Queria muito ir a esse curso, mas pelo visto neste mês não vai dar, posta logo a data do próximo Gilvan, para que eu possa me agendar

----------


## GilvanEnriconi

http://img401.imageshack.us/img401/1...queimardio.jpg

----------


## 1929

Levanto o dedo!

E no caso destes radios que já vem com antena integrada? Tem como fazer isso?

----------


## fernandofiorentinn

nao entendi a figura, 3 alimentadores?

----------


## GilvanEnriconi

http://img32.imageshack.us/img32/8200/antenaespi.jpg

O Sérgio era um anteneiro, mas era daqueles muito expertos. Um dia ele pegou o aparelhinho de surdez do avô dele e instalou dentro do alimentador da antena. Apontou para um edifício perto de onde ele morava e ouvia todas as conversas. Sabia tudo de todos e começou a tirar vantagens. Se a mulher dizia para o esposo que estava precisando comprar um fogão novo, lá ia o Sérgio no Apto com um catálogo de fogões, Se alguém dissesse que precisava trocar o carro, lá aparecia o Sérgio vendendo um consórcio. Assim o tempo passou e o Sérgio progrediu.
O edifício era muito grande, um dia o Sérgio ouviu uma pessoa dizer: -Não agüento mais a vida, vou pular de cima do edifício. O Sérgio que era muito aproveitador, mas que tinha um coração mole ligou para a polícia.
http://img32.imageshack.us/img32/1270/srgio.jpg
-Ligeiros vocês têm que vir aqui imediatamente o cara vai pular lá de cima. Não deu outra a polícia chegou a tempo de evitar a tragédia. Porem o drama do Sergi tinha só começado. A polícia queria saber como ele sabia que o morador daquele prédio iria pular bem naquela hora.
Não conheço o Sérgio, sei desta história porque me foi contada por um cara que contou para outro cara que contou para outro cara que contou para mim. Soube também que o Sérgio anda foragido, alguns dizem que ele é nordestino, acho que é cearense. Vizinhos ajudaram a polícia fazendo o retrato falado.

Porem uma coisa eu tenho certeza, esta antena funciona. Já fiz uma para ouvir formigas dentro de um formigueiro. Fiz outra para ouvir o chute do jogador de futebol na bola. Fiz uma que não posso contar, por que seria um escândalo sexual. E como vocês sabem, estou fazendo a antena metafísica. Na ciência, o que não é antena não tem graça.

*PS.*
*Espero que o Sérgio não leve a mal.*

*SE VOCES QUISEREM ENTENDER DE ANTENAS, TERÃO UMA EXELENTE OPORTUNIDADE DIA 30 DESTE MÊS AQUI NO MELHOR CURSO DE ANTENAS DO BRASIL PARA TÉCNICOS DE REDES WIRELESS.* 

A propósito já falei das antenas que ouvem estrelas? Se quiserem saber sobre elas se manifestem. Poderão participar de um clube que tem antenas varrendo o céu á procura de culturas alienígenas. Ficaras sabendo de segredos nunca antes revelados. De onde saiu a fibra óptica? O supercondutor? O avião sem asas? O alumínio transparente? As antenas? Querem mais? Só se vocês se transformarem em anteneiros.

*Um abraço para todos.*

----------


## GilvanEnriconi

Á propósito, a antena foi batizada de ANTENA ESPIÃ eu é que me esqueci de dizer para voces.
Gilvan :Stickyman:

----------


## Pirigoso

Gilvan a Geenge é sua né? sou amigao aqui do Paulinho de taquari 'Seixas", queria que tu desenvolve-se uma parábula fechada com suporte para fixar o nano5 (semelhante ao Canopy motorola) assim podemos utilizar o range da frequencia q vai de 4.9 a 6.1ghz e nao ficar limitado a 5.8 que é seu modelo atual, faz um par ai ajusta bem o foco dela e manda aqui pra montenegro para nos testarmos

----------


## GilvanEnriconi

http://img168.imageshack.us/img168/2126/compressor.jpg

----------


## GilvanEnriconi

http://img132.imageshack.us/img132/6...daabramult.jpg

----------


## multlink

Pirigoso é uma boa idéia, tentei aqui fazer com antena da directv, mas não fica boa, recentemente fui instalar uma antena num condominio e tinha uma canopy, analizando a cabeça dela é um cano de uns 25 a 30cm na cabeça, bem Gilvan, devia desenvolver antenas para adaptarmos ao nano, pois n aguento + comprar antenas para eles, tenho 8 na rede e pretendo mudar meus clientes para nano2, faz um projeto ae e testa e no final diz o valor na quantdade pq estou é precisando de umas 16 para este projeto.

----------


## 1929

Gilvan, quero parabenizá-lo pela agenda do curso, com o aval da Abramulti.

Mais uma vêz vem confirmar aquilo que já te disse: O melhor lance de marketing dos últimos tempos.
Nada como aliar o conhecimento com a publicidade, e isso você conseguiu aqui no forum.
Mas por favor, não deixa de fazer novamente em Porto Alegre. Como salientei antes, nesse dia 30 ainda não poderei ir.

----------


## JHONNE

> Gilvan, quero parabenizá-lo pela agenda do curso, com o aval da Abramulti.
> 
> Mais uma vêz vem confirmar aquilo que já te disse: O melhor lance de marketing dos últimos tempos.
> Nada como aliar o conhecimento com a publicidade, e isso você conseguiu aqui no forum.
> Mas por favor, não deixa de fazer novamente em Porto Alegre. Como salientei antes, nesse dia 30 ainda não poderei ir.


 
Bom,

pra mim o problema tá resolvido, dia 06 estarei em Belo Horizonte!! Se Deus quiser!!

----------


## jpjust

Olá, pessoal.


Acabei de chegar do curso do Sr. Gilvan que promovemos aqui em Feira de Santana, BA. Veio gente de todo lugar: Barreiras, Vitória da Conquista, Santo Estevão, Itaberaba, etc. Todo mundo ansioso pra ver de perto a prova de tudo que o Gilvan fala aqui na lista (eu tive o privilégio de ver tudo antes, na noite anterior quando estávamos arrumando o local  :Smile: 


No período da manhã, foi só teoria (temos que entender o que iremos fazer depois). Aí é que o pessoal ficou mais ansioso ainda, pois enquanto o Sr. Gilvan falava, todos imaginavam como aquilo aconteceria na prática.


Terminada a teoria, hora do almoço. Lembrei de quando Gilvan falava dos cursos no RS, que depois de barriga cheia, todos ficavam mais calmos  :Stick Out Tongue: 


No período da tarde, Gilvan matou a interferência, acoplou a antena e o cabo com o rádio e deu um basta na onda estacionária além de nos ensinar como podemos cobrir nossos clientes com um lençol eletromagnético pra mantê-los protegidos de tudo. Feliz naquela hora foi a RouterBOARD, que só enxergava o sinal do outro AP, mesmo com outros dois APs dentro da sala e com toda a interferência de outras redes que vinham de fora.


Aí começou a melhor parte do curso: os participantes perguntavam, tiravam dúvidas, pensavam junto com o Sr. Gilvan, se esclareciam... ou seja: houve no final o acoplamento entre o professor e seus alunos.


No final das contas, todos nós acabamos compreendendo as coisas que o Sr. Gilvan dizia em seus e-mails. Saímos felizes e com vontade de pôr em prática tudo que aprendemos (nessa semana, começo a refazer algumas instalações  :Smile: 


E ainda tive o prazer de tomar um chimarrão com o Sr. Gilvan e toda a gauchada que veio com ele enquanto conversávamos  :Smile: 


PS: Fiquei tranquilo quando perguntei sobre o conto da cachorra que ficou presa dentro de uma caixa afundada na piscina. Ele me disse que aquilo era apenas uma metáfora  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## 1929

> No período da tarde, Gilvan matou a interferência, acoplou a antena e o cabo com o rádio e deu um basta na onda estacionária além de nos ensinar como podemos cobrir nossos clientes com um lençol eletromagnético pra mantê-los protegidos de tudo. Feliz naquela hora foi a RouterBOARD, que só enxergava o sinal do outro AP, mesmo com outros dois APs dentro da sala e com toda a interferência de outras redes que vinham de fora.


Comprimento de cabo é um conceito que trago lá dos meus tempos de radioamador, mas este negócio de lençol é o que tem me deixado mais curioso em tudo isso.
Já perguntei para o Gilvan, mas ele não responde no forum. Com estes rádios que estão na moda com antena integrada, tem como conseguir isso também?

----------


## jpjust

> Comprimento de cabo é um conceito que trago lá dos meus tempos de radioamador, mas este negócio de lençol é o que tem me deixado mais curioso em tudo isso.
> Já perguntei para o Gilvan, mas ele não responde no forum. Com estes rádios que estão na moda com antena integrada, tem como conseguir isso também?


Com antena integrada, não há nada o que fazer.

----------


## GilvanEnriconi

http://img40.imageshack.us/img40/810...adesantana.jpg

----------


## GilvanEnriconi

http://img190.imageshack.us/img190/9866/cruzado.jpg
Ola Rapaziada.
Sábado foi dia de curso na Bahia. Todos os que lá estiveram tinham sangue nobre. Descendiam de ancestrais que tiveram a capacidade de tornar matas virgens em cidades lindas. Assim é Feira de Santana.
O curso rolou das 8h da manhǎ até as 19h. No final fiz um por um se aproximar de mim. Entǎo fiz o seguinte pronunciamento para um a um.


Põe-tede joelhos.

Desembainhei a espada escalibur e a coloquei sobre o ombro do ajoelhado.

Não tenhas medo ao encarar os inimigos
Se corajoso e correto para que Deus te ame.
Fale sempre a verdade, mesmo que te conduza a morte.
Cuida dos indefesos e não ajas injustamente
Este e o teu juramento.
E isso é para te lembrares. ( tapa na cara)
Erga-te cavaleiro e barão de Ibelim
Defende o Rei. Se ele deixar de o ser....
Protege o povo
_TODOS NAQUELE DIA SE TRANSFORMARAM EM ANTENEIROS._

SABADO DIA 30 ESPERO OUTRO GRUPO DE CAVALEIROS AQUI EM PORTO ALEGRE ONDE ´E REALIZADO O MELHOR CURSO DE ANTENAS DO BRASIL. VENHA SE TRANSFORMAR NUM ANTENEIRO.
Gilvan

----------


## jpjust

> http://img40.imageshack.us/img40/810...adesantana.jpg


Hehehe, gostei da figura. E olha que quando eu jogava bola sempre era o goleiro mesmo  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## GilvanEnriconi

http://img35.imageshack.us/img35/2122/omaestro.jpg


















Ontem foi dia de curso de antenas aqui na GeEnge. Estiveram presentes técnicos de quatro estados do Brasil. Dás oito horas da manha até as 16 horas da tarde, rolou uma camaradagem entre todos. Foi mais um curso de estufar o peito deste vivente de tanto prazer.
Assim como eu ensino eu aprendo, a cada curso, uma visão mais clara se forma daquilo que é essencialmente importante para um técnico ou proprietário de provedor de internet. Minha intenção inicial era a de desenvolver o curso sem bandeiras. Ou seja, apresentar os conteúdos de forma que fosse discutido o acoplamento rádio-cabo-antena como o mais importante. Mudei de idéia.
Os grupos participantes são muito homogêneos e todos querem resolver o problema do seu provedor. Vejam que é um alvo diferente da minha proposta inicial. Decidi mudar o andar da carroça. O curso agora terá como alvo o lençol. Permitam que eu faça um ufanismo. CURSO DE LENÇOL ELETROMAGNETICO PARA PROVEDOR DE INTERNET.
Convido a quem esteve aqui sábado á postar a sua opinião. Aqui vai a pergunta para vocês que venceram grandes distancias e tempo chuvoso para chegar aqui: Não é o lençol o antibiótico necessário para todas as infecções técnicas que afligem os provedores de internet? Claro que para estender este lençol, são necessário ferramentas e estas ferramentas estão no conteúdo do curso, que são o stub, o interferômetro e o sintonizador. O salão da magia é a cavidade ressonante.
Ontem durante o curso, eu cingi as mentes atentas que me dispensavam atenção e num truque de magia fiz com que eles mergulhassem comigo no salão da cavidade. Lá dentro, como feiticeiros, nós interferíamos na natureza dos fenômenos eletromagnéticos. Ungidos pelo poder que o conhecimento nos dá, todos se transformaram em anteneiros.
Um anteneiro é como um maestro de uma orquestra sinfônica que faz a orquestra tocar a musica de forma que ela se espalhe como se fosse um lençol. Sem desafinação, sem erro, sem interferência, sem travamentos, sem perdas e sem empirismo. Assim, nenhum instrumento é ouvido sozinho, e o lençol estendido será o som da orquestra. Os maestros deviam estudar e aprender antenas.

Obrigado pela presença dos que vieram e por acreditarem que eu conseguiria ser a melodia. Sábado que vem o baile será em Belo Horizonte. Espero vocês lá.

----------


## GilvanEnriconi

http://img189.imageshack.us/img189/3503/cursoembh.jpg

----------


## j34nsch

Professor Gilvan, quando teremos um curso de anteneiro aqui em São Paulo? vai ter algum com o apoio do Abramult?

----------


## GilvanEnriconi

*Atenção ouvintes de todo o Brasil, vai começar a partida. Esta é mais uma transmissão da rádio O Anteneiro para todo o Brasil. Entra em campo a seleção vermelinha para os aplausos da partida no estádio em Minas Gerais que está quase lotado.*
* A torcida não acredita que o time possa vencer. A incredulidade é muita no coração dos presentes, nas o técnico Gilvan promete surpresas durante o jogo, declarou para a imprensa que tem quatro cartas na manga para decidir a partida. O campeonato está nas quartas de finais e o time vermelinho está invicto. Ali vai o técnico, vamos pedir uma entrevista aqui para a rádio O Anteneiro.*
* -Técnico o Sr. acha que pode vencer esta partida?*
* -Claro, o nosso time está preparado e tem consciência do trabalho em equipe e acredita que as condições são favoráveis.*
* -Técnico, durante a semana, os correios disseram que o Sr estava com medo. E verdade?*
* -Sim, este negocio de avião frances caindo deixa a gente assustado, Não que eu seja em cagão, mas tem horas e lugares que todo o valente se espreme.*
* -Técnico, um empate fora de casa seria um resultado bom?*
* -Nem pensar, Só jógo para vencer.*
* -Mas se o tempo não ajudar?*
* -Já falei aqui que o tempo pode ser esticado ou encolhido, vou deixar o tempo de bom tamanho,* 
* -Técnico, o que o Sr. tem a dizer de ter sido publicado um comentário sobre o Sr. chamando-o de bruxo, mago, louco, e outros estereótipos.*
* - Bem, dizem que de médico e de louco, todo mundo tem um pouco. Quem sabe eles não estão 1% certos? De uma coisa nunca me chamaram, de mágico. Muitas vezes na apresentação do meu time, tenho a impressão que fenômenos físicos têm a aparência de magia, mas por certo não é magia minha. Neste momento o técnico olhou para o céu onde nuvens brancas sugeriam um coração.*
* -Muito obrigado técnico pela entrevista á rádio O Anteneiro. O microfone para o seu comentário final.*
* -Bem, neste sábado, todos os presentes, ficarão mais perto da verdade, sentirão que fazem parte dos processos da natureza, e que não existe longe ou perto, que não existem grande nem pequeno, que não existe melhor ou pior, que nada na natureza é poluído, que nada se interfere que tudo funciona em harmonia, assim como um time de futebol, que a grande ferramenta é o homem. Claro que em minha opinião, a nata da civilização humana é os técnicos.* 
* -A rádio O Anteneiro se despede aqui e estará com vocês na próxima segunda feira com a equipe de comentaristas da radio. Então, pelas ondas desta emissora que difundi o seu sinal por milhares de antenas em todo o Brasil eu lhes digo:* 
* -Bom jogo para todos e boa sorte equipe vermelinha.* 
* Este comentarista imparcial pede desculpa para todos os brasileiros mas a taça do Brasileirão é vermelha.*


http://img246.imageshack.us/img246/7262/coloradob.jpg

----------


## GilvanEnriconi

*A comunicação entre os homens é o grande desafio o qual esteve presente na Av. Afonso Pena em Belo horizonte, lá em cima no décimo quinto andar do edifício onde é a sede da Federaminas que gentilmente, cedeu seu auditório á Abramulti.*
* Em frente de mais de cinqüenta pessoas, comecei a construir o castelo. Tenho usado esta metáfora para o longo processo de ensinar e aprender. Gosto da idéia de castelo, porque sugere uma construção forte e duradoura. Assim como deve ser o relacionamento entre os mestres e os discípulos. Todo o castelo é cingido por estradas em sua volta e todas as estradas levam a um castelo.*
* Na estrada da vida, sempre somos mestres de alguns que vem atrás e discípulos de outros que vão à frente. Nesta longa estrada o inicio emenda-se com o fim deixando de existir aqueles que não sabem nada e aqueles que sabem tudo. A estrada é o caminho. Nós todos juntos fazemos a romaria da existência do homem, mesmo que não se perceba, estamos todos de mãos dadas, a solidão é impossível.*
* Quando o curso de antenas começa, eu sei que estou falando da intimidade de cada um. Nunca precisei dizer: - Vamos demolir tudo e reconstruir de novo. Em todos os cursos que eu administrei os alicerçares eram profundos e as torres muito altas, a mim só cabia fazer as restaurações. Foi o que eu fiz em BH.*
* Um parafuso aqui, um corte de fio ali, um conceito fundamental acolá e como um pedreiro de idéias fui dando o acabamento num fabuloso castelo onde contos de fadas e magia imperava.Retirei pedras de orgulho e majestade. Deixei todas de humildade. Coisa de Chico.*
* Meu plano de obra lá em BH foi igual ao de sempre, mostrar que para fazer comunicação entre dois pontos a grande ferramenta é o técnico, o resto é só parafusos e luzinhas piscando. Digo sempre para quem me ouve: - Não existe antena boa ou ruim, não existe radio bom ou ruim, não existe cabo coaxial bom ou ruim, existe sim, técnico bom ou ruim. Comunicar-se a distancia, é uma arte do homem, não dos artefatos.*
* O homem para mandar informação á milhares de pessoas já usou o sino a fumaça o fogo, a bandeira e a estrada como artefatos de telecomunicação. Os Incas construíram 23 mil quilômetros de estrada onde corredores se revezavam trocando de mão em mão a informação entre duas cidades. Alguém numa ponta da estrada era o sistema de transmissão, outro alguém na outra ponta da estrada era o sistema de recepção. A estrada era a linha de transmissão, os corredores eram a radio freqüência. O pacote de informação era o que estava escrito no documento na mão do corredor. Os Incas estavam fazendo telecomunicação.* 
* O tempo passou e eu estava ensinado telecomunicação para uma turma de técnicos de Telecom e não era no Peru, era em BH, não ensinava a correr no barro ou nas pedras, mas ensinava a orientar o lóbulo da antena, Não ensinava a se defenderem de um animal na estrada ou ultrapassar uma ponte pencil de cordas, mas ensinava a tirar uma interferência. Não ensinava a trilha da estrada, mas ensinava a usar o cabo coaxial. Os mineiros comigo, assim como os Incas, estavam fazendo telecomunicação.*
* Todos os que têm paciência de lerem, sabem que eu sou um devoto amante das telecomunicações, porem, no Brasil existem dois homens que em mim superam este amor. Um era o Alferes Joaquim José da Silva Xavier e o outro se chamava Antonio Francisco Lisboa. Estas duas pessoas fizeram a sua telecomunicação capaz de atravessar a fronteira do tempo. Os dois eram mineiros.*
* A todos aqueles que estiveram presentes no curso de antenas administrado por mim em BH, muito obrigado pela presença e meus cumprimentos por pertencerem a um povo capaz de gerar anteneiros como o Tiradentes e o Aleijadinho.*

*PS.*
*O mal das telecomunicações é a poluição. Aquela mesma que eu digo para todos vocês que não existe. Vou poluir um pouquinho:*
*- Dia 24 do corrente mês, estarei realizando o sistemático curso de antenas aqui em Porto Alegre. Matriculem-se enquanto ainda existem vagas. Se você se arrepender pode passar no departamento de reclamações e exigir o seu dinheiro de volta. Venham fazer retoques no seu castelo. Estou esperando vocês.*

----------


## GilvanEnriconi

Sempre digo que existem três cursos. O primeiro é no domínio do tempo, o segundo no domínio da freqüência e o terceiro é a soma do primeiro com o segundo.
http://img14.imageshack.us/img14/9059/pesao1.jpg
O terceiro curso só é dado para alunos bem treinados nos dois primeiros. Geralmente são empresas que me contratam para dar este curso para os seus funcionários, pois uma dessas empresas em Minas Gerais convidou-me para ministrar o terceiro curso para vinte colegas. Lá fui eu. Costumo chegar um pouco antes do horário, esquentar a água e preparar o meu chimarrão.
Estava eu entretido em colocar a erva na cuia, quando ouvi alguém falando atrás de mim.
- Não da bola para o Pesão. Era um dos organizadores que eu não vira chegar. Alarguei o sorriso e perguntei: Pesão é um estereótipo, um adjetivo ou um substantivo? 
Meu interlocutor trabalhava naquela empresa mineradora e era formado em geologia. Perguntei a ele se iria participar do curso, respondeu-me que sim que tinha muito interesse em algumas respostas as quais eu daria, mas que estava ali também, porque tinha muito gosto nos assuntos que falem sobre Antenas. Conversamos durante uma hora e fiquei sabendo que aquela empresa tinha mais de cem anos de existência, sendo de propriedade de uma família natural da região, Entretanto o que me provocou maior curiosidade foi a explicação, que o geólogo me deu, sobre o Pesão. 
É filho do dono da empresa, disse ele mas é uma pessoa diferente, foi criado no sertão onde a família possui uma grande extensão de terras, dizem que até os vinte anos era uma pessoa anormal, um altista eu acho, andava só com os jecas da região e copiou muita coisa deles. Um dia, ninguém sabe por que, ele levantou a cabeça e disse assim 

: Não quero mais ouvir. Todos perguntaram para ele o que quis dizer com aquela frase, mas ele nunca respondeu. Desse dia em diante começou a se interessar por tudo: Pelas terras da família. Pelos rios onde se garimpavam as gemas , pelas ferramentas e maquinas usada para a extraí-las, cuja empresa processa, e que são a ametista, o topázio e a turmalina. Mas aquilo que mais o atraia era a boca das minas. Tinha dias que ele ficava horas olhando sem dizer nada, parecia estar ouvindo alguma coisa, porque muitas vezes fazia sinal de afirmação ou de negação com a cabeça,
-Mas porque Pesão!?
-Bom isso foi coisa da gente lá de fora, quando ele chegar aqui, da uma olhada para os pés dele. Uns dizem que foi porque se criou descalço, outros dizem que é uma anomalia, os mais antigos dizem que o avô era assim também. Não sei, mas uma coisa é certa, o Pesão é alguém diferente, e não só nos pés.
Minha curiosidade estava aguçada, eu ia continuar a conversa, mas a sala começou a encher e eu tive que dar atenção para a turma de alunos que chegava. Um por um iam alegremente me cumprimentando e sentando-se nos lugares destinados. Cumprimentei a todos e quando ia iniciar o curso o Pesão entrou.
http://img196.imageshack.us/img196/4250/pesao2.jpg

e seus cabelos eram negros e crespos. Entrou olhando para baixo com a coluna encurvada para frente com passos largos e lentos. Usava um casaco apertado e sua calça era um pouco curta. Contornou todas as cadeiras da sala e sentou-se na primeira fila. Quando olhei para os seus pés compreendi. Ele usava umas botinas sem cadarço, que devia ser de fabricação especial. Seus pés eram enormes, não só no tamanho, mas na largura também, pareciam ter mais que cinco dedos dentro da bota de tão larga que era o bico. Notei também que ele tinha a aprovação de todos, a sua presença parecia criar um ambiente muito afável. Comecei a aula.Não tive nenhuma dúvida sobre quem era aquele retardatário. Não era alto, era magro
Como todos ali tinham intimidades com a matemática, foi fácil desenvolver as equações de Maxwel e discutir a forma da onda dentro do cabo coaxial. O curso ia bem e eu estava empolgado, no mundo das idéias, quando fiz a seguinte afirmação, (Por pouco que Maxwel não prova que matéria não existe, que tudo são ondas). Neste momento o Pesão levantou o braço e disse: é porque ele não nasceu em Barbacena.
O aparte impunha uma resposta minha, todos ficaram me olhando e quietos, se eu não questionasse estaria ignorando aquela pessoa tão singular e desapontando o grupo. Delicadamente perguntei.
...

----------


## GilvanEnriconi

...
-Porque tu dizes isso?
 -Porque eu posso ouvir. Aprendi lá no interior de Barbacena com os outros caboclos a ouvir as pedras nas minas, e a inchada quando bate no chão. 
 -E o que eles dizem? Fiz esta pergunta com medo que ele interpretasse como um deboche. O Pesão, sem se incomodar respondeu.
 -Não sei dizer não senhor, às vezes parece um apito longo como se fosse o grito da siriema. Mas me parece que as pedras gostam de dar lugar para a semeadura quando se capina com a enxada, quando eu faço isso estou ouvindo as ondas que o Sr. fala?
 Todos continuavam quietos, nenhum comentário, todos me olhavam. O Pesão continuou. O Sr. Podia explicar melhor o que o Sr. quis dizer quando falou que tudo é ondas? Ninguém acredita, mas eu posso ouvir as pedras, vim aqui hoje porque me disseram que o Sr. ia dar aulas de ondas. O Sr. também ouve as pedras?
 -Não! Não as ouço. Nunca me ocorreu que uma pedra pudesse irradiar a sua natureza ondular. Muito menos que esta onda pudesse ser captada por um cérebro humano. Falei assim com voz arrastada e dentro de um profundo silencio criado por todos os presentes. O Pezão e todos ali continuavam me olhando como que pedindo uma explicação. Comecei devagar. Sabe-se que as ondas se propagam no espaço sofrendo dificuldades nessa propagação. Chamamos essa dificuldade de atenuação do espaço livre. Percebemos também que quanto maior a freqüência, mais difícil é para a onda se propagar. Isso nos leva a crer que existem freqüências tão altas que quase não se propagam, ou mesmo que não se propagam no espaço livre. Assim, mesmo que as pedras sejam ondas de freqüência muito elevadas, elas não conseguiriam vencer a atenuação do espaço livre. Não se propagariam. 
 Eu não queria responder, queria perguntar, queria fazer um grande interrogatório para o Pesão, mas percebi que o momento esperado por todos aqueles que ali estavam, era este. Foi quando o geólogo se dirigindo a mim perguntou: mas se o Pesão modifica o espaço entre ele e a pedra? 
 -Bem para isso acontecer, seria necessário estar sobre influência de velocidades muito altas, ou sobre a ação de uma gravidade gigante. Ou então.... Parei de falar, coloquei a mão na testa. Nenhum som pairava no ar. Todos esperavam por alguma contribuição minha. Mas foi o geólogo quem concluiu em voz alta os meus pensamentos.
 -O Pesão simplesmente faz isso.
 Neste momento o grupo que não era tão grande se levantou das cadeiras e vieram para perto de mim. Só o Pesão ficou sentado, como vocês sabem que isso é verdade? Perguntei.
 Porque ele aponta para o lugar exato onde esta uma pedra por mais escondida que esteja. Já fizemos inúmeras experiências e ele nunca erra. Pegamos um saco pequeno de turmalina, de topázio ou de ametista e enterramos num morro ou numa mata, por mais bem escondido que esteja, o Pesão vai até o saco como se este estivesse sinalizando a sua presença. O Pesão nunca erra nem demora para encontrar. 
 As histórias sobre o Pesão rolaram uma após a outra. O curso de antena tinha se transformado num curso do Pesão. Perguntei:
 -Vocês nunca pensaram em encaminhar o Pesão para uma universidade para uma pesquisa? Quem sabe que descobertas poderiam ser feitas. 
 -A família não permite. O Pesão é um tesouro de afeto para eles. Nem pensar, ou melhor, só em pensar nesta hipótese pode-se perder o emprego aqui.
 -Tive uma idéia. Peguei a cuia e lentamente enchi com a água que borbulhava na térmica menos que, as ideias em minha cabeça. Os olhares se arregalaram. O meu gerador de freqüência e o analisador de espectro tem saída, que vai até freqüências muito altas. Vamos ver se o Pesão ouve alguma destas freqüências. Se ouvir, vamos ver a forma de onda.
 Todo mundo aprovou, sentamos o Pesão numa cadeira ao lado dos equipamentos e envolvemos a cabeça dele com uma espira de fio. Lentamente comecei a varrer as freqüências altas, mudulei de diversas maneiras um tom nestas freqüências e variei a amplitude e a polarização. Todos em silencio olhavam para o Pesão que calmamente tirou um canivete do bolso e começou a picar um fumo na palma da mão. 
 De repente, o Pesão levantou a mão e disse. 
 -Esta eu nunca ouvi.
 Dei um pulo, tirei o cabo do gerador de freqüência que alimentava a espira em volta da cabeça do Pesão e coloquei no analisador de espectro, para ver que forma de onda era aquela que havia sido recebida pelo Pesão . Sabem o que apareceu? Apareceu uma onda que tinha uma banda com um ganho maior na freqüência inferior e na freqüência superior. O Pesão levantou da cadeira, olhou para mim, deu uma piscadela de olho e saiu lentamente da sala. Seus passos eram largos, os pezões virados para dentro e as costas curvadas para frente. Nunca mais vi o Pesão.
http://img268.imageshack.us/img268/3346/pesao3.jpg


PS
 Bem, vocês podem não querer acreditar, mas um anteneiro é um homem muito poderoso, pode até fazer a recepção emitida pelas pedras. Melhor ainda, de um bom anteneiro nem as pedras escapam. 

Dia 24 de Junho estarei fazendo um curso de antenas aqui no meu laboratório. Cuidado, se tens algum segredo muito grave não venha eu posso decifrá-lo. Porem se você quiser ser um anteneiro, aqui é o lugar de aprender. Estou esperando vocês no alto da escada com os cabos de teste na mão.

----------


## GilvanEnriconi

OLA RAPAZIADA.
Quarta feira dia 24 de Junho estaremos juntos no laboratorio da GEENGE realizando o curso de antenas. Espero voces.
Um abraço
http://img269.imageshack.us/img269/756/repetidora.jpg

----------


## GilvanEnriconi

Rapaz, ontem houve outro curso de antenas aqui na Geenge. Gosto de ver a sala cheia, sempre me diverte os olhares, onde a curiosidade está instalada. Este sentimento, a curiosidade, é o traço mais importante que define o anteneiro. Certa vez vi uma obra do genial pintor espanhol Pablo Picasso, que se chamava O Touro que era composta de três telas. A primeira tela o touro estava vigoroso numa arena espumando suor e sangue, mortalmente ferido pelo toureiro, mas ainda corcoveava enfurecido, levantando poeira do chão. Esta tela valia um milhão de dólares. No segundo quadro, ele estava parcialmente descarnado aparecendo a carne exposta, noutros lugares apareciam ossos brancos e o coração inteiro e batendo. Esta tela valia dois milhões de dólares. Incrível era a terceira tela, valia três milhões de dólares, nela havia os mínimos traços necessários para se reconhecer um touro, se fosse tirado uma só pincelada não daria para dizer que era um touro, uma pincelada a mais e deixaria de ser um touro. Coisa de gênio. Na primeira tela Picasso pintara a morte, na segunda tela pintara o sobrenatural e na terceira tela pintara o curioso. Somos assim razão, imaginação e curiosidade, com nada a mais e nada a menos. Picasso deve ter sido um anteneiro para poder captar o essencial para os olhos de um observador curioso. 
Todos que estiveram presentes, ontem, usaram a razão com muito talento, traziam as emoções para imaginarem os fenômenos físicos que apresentei e a curiosidade de todos entrou junto com cada um grande e agitada mas saiu pequena e calma.
Sábado estarei no Rio de Janeiro repetindo este curso, se quiserem me encontrar, procurem o velho mais bonito que estiver de bermuda chapéu de palha e tomando água de coco com canudinho. Daí poderemos juntos dar uma olhada no LENÇOL DIGITAL, ou vocês acham que nas areias de Copacabana alem do mar maravilhoso tem alguma coisa melhor para olhar?

----------


## GilvanEnriconi

Pois o último curso foi no Rio de Janeiro. 
 Durante todo o sábado navegamos nas asas da imaginação digital. Agradeço aqui aqueles que tiveram paciência comigo e acreditaram na possibilidade de eu ascender às lamparinas em suas cabeças, e olha que não estou na novela.
 Como eu sempre digo aos provedores de internet o conhecimento mais importante quando instalam antenas é saberem cortar fio e apertar parafusos. Pensam que isso é fácil? É não! Vocês precisam vir no curso para aprenderem a fazer isso direito.
 Os que já fizeram o curso viram que durante o período da manhã o curso é como desbravar mata virgem, cansativo, lento e de progresso áspero. Mas, à tarde tudo muda, aquilo que era duvidoso, se transforma em certeiro, o conhecimento que faltava complementa e assim todos se une no amém da verdade soberana. 
 Durante o curso os ouvintes aprendem a usar as ferramentas que edificam um anteneiro e que passam a ser para eles um patrimônio cultural. O final é sempre camarada e as críticas que me fazem são sempre construtivas.
 No final da tarde quando o curso acabou, estiquei os braços para endireitar a coluna e fui para a boa cama do hotel, no outro dia eu iria conhecer o Museu Nacional, em Petrópolis. Duas coisas lá me deixaram boquiaberto, uma foi a rica coroa do imperador, outra foi os Dom Pedros. Estes cariocas não eram moles, a biografia deles encanta, não eram homens de deixar nada mal apertado. Não vou dar aula de história para vocês, se cada maometano deve um dia ir a Meca, penso que cada brasileiro deve um dia ir ao Museu Nacional, embora, haja um provérbio aqui no sul que diz que comer um churrasco e não se lambuzar de farinha é como ir ao Rio e não ver o Cristo. Subi o morro...
 Depois de me deliciar com as curvas sensuais da cidade lambida pelo mar, coloquei-me de costas e comecei a olhar o cristo de pedra. A sua imponência deslumbra. No grande terraço aberto, gente de todas as nacionalidades se extasia entre os encantos da paisagem e o magnetismo da estátua. 
 Soube, então que a estrada de acesso até o alto fora desbravada por Dom Pedro I, o imperador abrira o caminho de facão na mão. Que feito?! E Dom Pedro II dá a permissão para a construção da estrada de ferro do Corcovado. Os Imperadores foram os instaladores da maior LAN brasileira. Por quê? Vou explicar.
 Jesus por certo foi o maior anteneiro de todos, Jesus conseguiu acoplar os homens. Bem lá em cima do corcovado pode-se perceber a magia, ele é o grande AP, todos os que estavam ali no terraço, estavam interligados através da estátua, de alguma forma mágica formávamos uma LAN humana que se derramava morro abaixo por todo o estado do Rio. Ninguém ficava com mais ou com menos importância perante o gigante. 
 Precipitado seria dizer que o protocolo que faz a estátua agir como se nos capilarizase em torno dela, fosse a fé, acho a fé um valor pequeno que reduz todos nós. Porém, para a estátua estavam todos apontados e todos sabiam o porquê. Alguma coisa nos deixa em harmonia espiritual quando estamos lá, formamos um grande lençol que não é digital.
 Comecei a pensar!!! Se um POP tem muitos usuários, onde se mexe para criar um lençol digital? Ora, no usuário. Sendo assim, ali em cima do Corcovado não era a rocha em forma de Cristo que nos unificava, era a nossa compreensão de que somos iguais, que estamos interligados por poderes maiores, assim como numa LAN de internet. Mas se isso acontecia ali, deve ter acontecido também na sala durante o curso. Ou seja, todos que participam do curso sentem a necessidade da LAN digital independentes de mim, sabem por quê? Porque, assim como os Pedros, somos todos anteneiros. Cristo é o AP, nós somos os clientes. Desci o Corcovado me sentindo poderoso.

Obs.:
Sábado, 4 de julho, o curso será em Foz de Iguaçu. Quem quiser entrar em sintonia entre em contato com a GEENGE. 
Não sou a estátua e vocês fazem parte da LAN humana que será capilarizada no curso em Foz. 
Um abraço.
Gilvan
  :Shakehands:

----------


## GilvanEnriconi

*Vamos supor que no quadro negro estivesse escrito a fórmula para transformar chumbo em ouro. Cada anteneiro usando de um binóculo iria ler e usar a fórmula para uso próprio. Gostaram desta?*
* Pergunta!? Os binóculos dos anteneiros estão todos regulados iguais?* 
* Respeitando os limites de uma metáfora, isso é um lençol digital, cada radinho necessita ser regulado diferentemente do outro, para que o AP possa fornecer a sua informação com igual qualidade para todos.* 
* Sábado o baile do curso de antenas foi em Foz de Iguaçú. Chovia muito e as cataratas faziam o seu estrondo característico, mas o curso estava muitos dB acima do ruído ambiental.*

*PS.*
*Espero vocês no dia 18 em Florianópolis. Vamos, juntos, discutir o lençol digital saboreando um delicioso camarão?! Como é duro ser anteneiro!!!*
*Um abraço.*

*Gilvan*
 :Alberteinstein:

----------


## GilvanEnriconi

http://img39.imageshack.us/img39/462...sdebonculo.jpg

----------


## GilvanEnriconi

Venha aprender a construir um Lençol Digital na sua LAN wireless, utilizando-se das 12 ferramentas de instalação de uma antena.
No dia 18/07/2009 estarei esperando vocês para participarem de curso de antenas que será realizado em Florianópolis.
Venham aprender a construir um lençol digital com as ferramentas de acoplamento.
Não deixe a LAN wireless de o seu provedor crescer errado.

*Único Curso Em Florianópolis*
*FERRAMENTAS DE INSTALAÇÃO ENSINADAS*

*1)* *Canal de RF... Canal de operação na antena*
*2)* *Polaridade... Qual das quatro polaridades usar*
*3)* *Elevação Azimute...Correção no lóbulo da antena*
*4)* *Interferômetro... Margem contra interferência*
*5)* *Stub... Casamento de impedância*
*6)* *Sintonizador... Curva de resposta da antena*
*7)* *Superposição... Posição da antena na torre.*
*8)* *Fresnel... Estudos na obstrução da visada*
*9)* *Redoma... Como construir uma*
*10)* *Eficiência... Potencia irradiada e refletida*
*11)* *Equalização... Determinação da potencia ERP*
*12)* *Implantação... Escolha de cabo rádio e antena*

----------


## GilvanEnriconi

Quantos clientes podem conectar em num AP? Claro que depende do AP, porem o número de clientes que conseguimos dependurar num AP nunca é igual ao número de clientes que o fabricante do AP afirma no seu catálogo. Por quê? Estaria o fabricante mentindo? Os fabricantes são multinacionais que zelam pelo seu nome. Estaríamos todos nós com o passo errado? Porque essa contradição entre a opinião de todos os instaladores e a opinião dos fabricantes?
Para conservar a qualidade do enlace entre o AP e a sua capilarização, o número de usuários deste AP, na opinião dos instaladores, é um número muito aleatório. Assim, se o AP for uma RB 433, dizem alguns que conseguem colocar 100 cliente, outros dizem que conseguem só 80 clientes e outros ainda afirmam que mais de 50 não dá. Existem até os exagerados que defendem o número máximo de 30 clientes. Credo, nunca vi tanta divergência.
Uma coisa é certa, entre os fabricantes não existe uma divergência tão grande. Por quê?
Vamos fazer uma analogia hipotética. Imagine um baile, um baile do tempo antigo, (que saudade) Este baile era feito com três componentes indispensáveis: A orquestra, o salão e os pares de dançarinos. Pergunta: Quantos pares de dançarinos poderiam dançar simultaneamente? Ora, a orquestra tem um limite de alcance, o salão também tem um limite de tamanho, mas o número de pares dançantes depende de como é feito o acoplamento dos três. Pode ser muitos pares ou poucos, depende de quem organiza a escolha da música que toca. Se o salão começa a encher, a música tem que ser lenta, se o salão começa a esvaziar, a música pode ser ligeira para encher novamente. Então como se escolhe a música que deve ser tocada? Resposta: Acoplando os três com sapiência.
Apesar de ter dançado mil bailes, nunca acoplei nenhum, mas mesmo sem ter instalado mil antenas, já acoplei muitas. Este é um dos temas importantes do curso, como dobrar o número de clientes num AP sem trocar nada e sem perder qualidade. Boa essa né? Espero vocês em Florianópolis sábado dia 18/7 para o curso que era só de antenas mas que não se agüentou e virou um curso de Lençol Digital. Vamos aprender a acoplar. Os bailes ficam na saudade.

Um abraço.

----------


## GilvanEnriconi

O PROBLEMA SÃO OS OUTROS

Olá rapaziada.

 Lençol é lençol, histórias a parte. 
 Aconteceu na casa da minha irmã, que na verdade é um apto num edifício classe ж. Estávamos sentados na sala eu e a família quando minha irmã sacou do telefone e discou para uma firma de anteneiros. 
 -Vocês podem mandar alguém consertar a imagem da televisão? Aqui é casa de ferreiro, mas os espetos são de pau. Muito obrigado, estou esperando e desligou o telefone. Antes de sair da sala ainda fez um último comentário: Se não adiantar quero uma TV nova, não agüento mais essa imagem ruim. Não entendo como é que no edifício tem apartamentos imagem boa e apartamentos com imagem ruim se todos estão ligados na mesma antena lá em cima.
 Ficamos todos mudos e quietos, meu cunhado que também é engenheiro, fingiu que estava lendo o jornal, eu tratei de encher os copos de vinho na mesa pequena da sala, assim minha cabeça ficava virada para baixo. Minha irmã se retirou da sala e nós ficamos decifrando a imagem da TV que estava cheia de fantasmas pálidos, quando os olhos cansaram, desligamos o aparelho.
  Passado vinte minutos tocou a campainha. Entrou um cara gordo, com uma camisa branca, sapatos de verniz preto e calça com um vinco perfeito. Trazia na mão uma maleta de couro marrom muito lustroso e se dirigiu a minha irmã que o havia recebido.
 -Vou fazer uma análise do problema e venho lhe dar o orçamento. Minha irmã concordou. 
 Muito elegantemente, o anteneiro gordão colocou a maleta sobre o tapete e abriu. Retirou um avental branco e vestiu, colocou sobre o sapato uma galocha, na cabeça colocou um boné que possuía uma cortina que tapava a nuca, era para não queimar o pescoço com o calor do sol lá em cima do prédio. No rosto colocou um óculo de lente amarela, pegou a mala e se retirou da sala rumo ao topo do prédio onde estava às antenas e a central da antena coletiva VHF.
 Passado quarenta minutos a campainha tocou, era o anteneiro gordo, quando entrou na sala, entrou junto um perfume suave de lavanda.
 -O problema são os outros. Falou o anteneiro. O sinal está mal distribuído no prédio, não fizeram a equalização na instalação. Precisa ser colocado cada um no seu lugar, foram todos instalados sem se importar com o nível de sinal distribuído.
 Minha irmã ordenou! Conserte.
 O anteneiro pediu licença e elegantemente sentou-se à mesa, pegou um bloco e desenhou um diagrama ( vide abaixo) encerrou dizendo:
 Dentro de meia hora estará pronto, vou passar pelos apartamentos abaixo e equalizar toda a coluna.
 Meia hora depois, a campainha tocava e era o esperado.
 -Pronto é só ligar a TV.
 Minha irmã ligou a TV e a imagem era perfeita, as cores estavam realçadas, os contornos de imagem eram bem definidos as bordas da tela não deformava e o som ficara claro e limpo, a TV parecia nova.

----------


## GilvanEnriconi

http://img259.imageshack.us/img259/8...nacoletiva.jpg

----------


## jpjust

Então, seu eu tenho um radinho de pilha e ele recebe um sinal bem mais forte ou bem mais fraco que os outros radinhos de pilha da cidade, os outros radinhos passarão a ter um som ruim?

----------


## MaxAdriano

> Entendi e achei interessante, muito aliás.
> 
> Mas chamei o anteneiro aqui da empresa, o instalador, e ele me falou o seguinte:
> 
> " tá... nao entendi nada e te falo uma coisa.. esse fumo que vende lá, se chegar aqui na cidade, vai ter gente pirando o cabeção demais....."
> 
> Quase morri de tanto rir.
> 
> Brincadeiras á parte... bel legal o post !
> ...




kkkkkkkkk falo....

----------


## bjaraujo

Que frustração...
Me desliguei do fórum por _apenas_ uns meses e perdi grade oportunidade dia 11 deste. Só pude lamentar tal falta de vigilância.  :Frown: 
Tem alguma previsão para retorno aqui?

----------


## bjaraujo

> http://img259.imageshack.us/img259/8...nacoletiva.jpg


No fim das contas eu só preciso mudar a percepção do cliente, ou preciso que todo os clientes seja notados como que à mesma distância?
A impressão que tenho é que se gritar para um que está distante o que está ao lado não entenderá o que disse, ao falar com o ao lado o que está só ouvirá ruídos. Tô acoplando ou desestabilizando? 
Detesto tentativa erro onde deve ser análise e execução.

Parabéns, além das boas história seus textos parecem mais simples de interpretar agora.

----------


## GilvanEnriconi

*MORTE e VIDA*
*guamanet info diz:*
*oi sr gilvan bom dia td bem*
*estou precisando de 4 antenas de 60 cm de 5,8 já com dipolos duplos* 
*Gilvan diz:*
*Alimentador duplo só 90Cm*
*guamanet info diz:*
*só serv com as de 90 cm é ?*
*Gilvan diz:*
*Alimentador duplo exige parábola de 90Cm*
*guamanet info diz:*
*ok tudo bem*
*Gilvan diz:*
*Pedi para a Patrícia entrar co contato contigo.*
*Como vão as instalações?*
*guamanet info diz:*
*já estou com ela aki, rapaz iam bem mas tivemos um acidente em uma torre desta que ia fechar este link.*
*Gilvan diz:*
*Onde?*
*guamanet info diz:*
*onde teve uma morte foi em Rio Grande do Norte perdi algo muito valioso que foi meu irmão.*
*Gilvan diz:*
*Gostaria de poder ser um anjo e subir as torres atrás de vocês.*
*guamanet info diz:*
*o que aconteceu foi duro e traiçoeiro eles caiu de uma altura de 25 metros.*
*Gilvan diz:*
*Teu irmão hoje está no ar junto com as ondas eletromagnéticas compreendendo melhor que nós este mundo que vivemos. Tua tristeza também está dentro de mim.*
*guamanet info diz:*
*pensei em larga o ramo e mudar mas a vida continua não vou baixa cabeça vou ser forte*
*Gilvan diz:*
*Agora tu não podes mais mudar. Teu irmão falecido será para sempre a tua melhor ferramenta de trabalho.*
*guamanet info diz:*
*Mas ele não morreu da queda foi da burrada medica pois apenas tinha quebrado o fêmur. O acidente foi na terça e ele faleceu no sábado a noite sr Gilvan ele foi por mim pois passei o dia todo em cima dessa torre.*
*Gilvan diz:*
*Ele morreu porque o tempo dele chegou ao fim. Agora ele compõe campos de energia maiores que o campo da vida. Agora ele é Universo.*
*guamanet info diz:*
*Desci ás 15 e 40 e teria que retorna para levar um cartão xr5 para o outro técnico e na hora de subir ele bateu em meu ombro e falou: Irmão fica que eu vou pois vc já trabalhou de mas hoje. Ele não costumava subir, ás 16 horas do dia 16 de junho o sistema de sustentação veio a partir e a torre foi ao solo*
*com eles dois*
*Gilvan diz:*
*Tinha que ser assim. Pena que nós tenhamos que morrer para compreender a morte. Tu não tens nenhuma culpa, teu irmão apenas está mais na frente que tu. Nossa vez chegará.*
*guamanet info diz:*
*24 anos só o moleque tinha*
*Gilvan diz:*
*Quem era mais alto? Tu ou ele? Lembro de três no fundo da sala lá em Feira de Santana durante o curso.*
*guamanet info diz:*
*No curso eu era o mais alto.*
*Gilvan diz:*
*Que bom.* 
*Gilvan diz:*
*Posso colocar nosso papo no fórum? Outros técnicos se cuidem mais?*
*guamanet info diz:*
*sim logico*
*guamanet info diz:*
*Olhe depois que tudo o que aconteceu existem vários cuidados como não usar ferramenta em bolso na queda o alicate de bico perfurou ele.*
*Gilvan diz:*
*Nunca colocar solda em sistemas de sustentações de cabos.*
*Gilvan diz:*
*Quem sabe se a morte do teu irmão ainda possa salvar a vida de muitos outros?*
*guamanet info diz:*
*O nosso acidente foi uma solda partida inclusive o Mesquinta, seu técnico, esteve nessa torre com nós para bater fotos.* 
*Gilvan disse (10:11):*
*Não deixe que a vida te derrube não te deprimas por não poderes interferir nos acontecimentos. Somos assim frágeis, mortais e poderosos, somos até capazes de criar telecomunicação, mesmo que seja com o preço da morte.*

*Fim. Comecei a chorar.*


*Gilvan*

----------


## jodrix

Puxa, meus sentimentos ao colega *guamanet,* realmente temos que tirar liçoes das peças que o destino nos prega, as vezes com um golpe duro , como deste relato, por aqui temos bastante cuidado quanto a questão de segurança, sempre brigo com os colegas, pois uma torre é algo muuito serio e brincadeiras tem hora, toda atenção é pouco, e jamais subam em torre molhada, e isso serve não só pra torre, mas sim pra qualquer anteneiro que vivem trepados em casas e edificios, muitas vezes colocando a vida em risc. Como mestre Gilvan postou "*Quem sabe se a morte do teu irmão ainda possa salvar a vida de muitos outros.........

Abraços a todos
e fiquem com Deus.
*

----------


## GilvanEnriconi

*RESPONDENDO A PERGUNTA* Lençol Digital é uma metáfora que serve para lançar o conceito de uma LAN Wireless onde todos os usuários estão equalizados em relação ao POP. Desculpe pela figura de linguagem, mas achei que nesse nosso tempo onde a vida é breve e a velhice é longa, eu estava trazendo um enriquecimento nos nossos conceitos de redes wireless e por isso criei este termo, Lençol Digital. Quanto mais rica for a nossa imaginação, mais nos aproximamos da natureza e vocês sabem que em minha opinião, o anteneiro é a semente que fertiliza a imaginação das telecomunicações.
 Claro que se vocês forem procurar na literatura acadêmica o termo Lençol Digital, não vão encontrar nada, isso é só um recurso pedagógico que eu uso para ensinar os meus alunos a enxergarem o invisível.
 Sei que alguns que fizeram o curso comigo, não me ouviram falar sobre o Lençol Digital, realmente o curso tem se modificado tanto que o último pouca coisa tem a ver com o primeiro. São só um dia de treinamento e eu procuro em cada curso um aperfeiçoamento maior, assim percebi que não bastavam apenas os conceitos teóricos para os alunos, não bastava apenas a repetição dos fenômenos durante as experiências. Era necessárias mais ferramentas de trabalho, então criei o Lençol Digital. Para construir um lençol digital, alem das ferramentas mecânicas, são necessárias doze ferramentas teóricas, a saber: 
1) Canal de RF... Modificação do c_anal de operação do rádio_
_2)_ Polaridade... _Qual das quatro polaridades usarem_
_3)_ Elevação Azimute..._Correção no lóbulo da antena_
4) Interferômetro... _Margem contra interferência_
_5)_ Stub... _Casamento de impedância e acoplamento_
_6)_ Sintonizador... Ajuste da c_urva de resposta da antena_
_7)_ Superposição... _Posição da antena na torre._
8) Fresnel... _Estudos na obstrução da visada_
_9)_ Redoma... Para que e por que.
_10)_ Eficiência... _Potência irradiada e refletida_
_11)_ Equalização... Ajuste _da potencia ERP_
12) Implantação... _Escolha de cabo rádio e antena_
Gente é bom fazer o curso e é ótimo ter feito. Aprendam o Lençol Digital. Tradição só é cultura para os que não sabem renová-la. Se formos humildes nos transformaremos em poderosos. Dia 6 de Agosto estarei em São Paulo ensinando a construir o Lençol Digital. Espero vocês lá.

Gilvan

----------


## GilvanEnriconi

O Adroaldo era um insuficiente renal crônico, mas esta debilidade o dominava só no corpo, a mente era sadia livre e brilhante. O Adroaldo trabalhava comigo numa firma instaladora de sistemas de telecomunicações, montávamos rádios mono canais e instalávamos antenas de todos os tipos e freqüências, e olha que isso já faz muito tempo, hoje o Adroaldo fica em casa cuidando dos netos enquanto os filhos trabalham. Coisa de velho gaga.
Como todo o paciente renal, Adroaldo sonhava com um transplante, mas o seu tipo sanguíneo o tornava um receptor de um grupo onde havia poucas chances de transplante.	
Meu convívio dom o Adroaldo gerara uma relação carinhosa onde a empatia era soberana. Muitas vezes enquanto almoçávamos num restaurante de estrada. Ao ver o Adroaldo tomar um refrigerante, eu sentia uma pontada do lado direito do meu corpo como se o líquido que ele bebia se vingasse no meu rim.
Éramos peritos em estabelecer enlaces radioelétricos, Ficávamos em cima das torres separadas de muitos quilômetros e trocávamos um com o outro, informações pelas próprias antenas até que elas ficassem perfeitamente alinhadas. Tínhamos que deixar o enlace dentro das constantes físicas do projeto de instalação, para isso, ajustavamos os stubs, a potência do rádio e o ganho das antenas. Tudo de tal forma, que o enlace ficasse perfeito. Porem, sempre acontecia uma coisa mórbida, era a linguagem que o Adroaldo usava comigo. Na hora marcada, com o rádio no ouvido eu recebia o chamado do amigo com aquele jeito estranho.
-Receptor chamando doador, cambio. Receptor chamando doador, cambio.
Eu tinha a impressão que ele não irradiava para mim, mas para o mundo. Outras vezes o Adroaldo usava uns termos estranho embora lógico. Ao invés dele dizer: Injeta mais 10mW no cabo coaxial, ele dizia: Injeta mais 10ml na veia. Ou então quando um conector era suspeito de estar gerando uma estacionária muito elevada, ele dizia: Vamos fazer um transplante.
Assim, durante muitos anos o Adroaldo adjetivou daquele jeito comprometido.	Nenhum anteneiro subestima a dificuldade de alinhar duas antenas que estejam geograficamente muito separadas. Vocês sabem um enlace não se faz com o máximo sinal e sim com o sinal certo, isso sempre nos acontecia nas instalações. Alem de bons instrumentos, os técnicos precisam ter muita afinidade, as vozes precisam ser claras e muito inteligíveis, existem palavras no português que podem nos confundir quando estão no meio de uma frase, assim como pior pode ser compreendido como melhor ou melhorou pode ser confundido com piorou, Em telecomunicação, trabalhamos muito com a dedução, realmente ouvimos cerca de setenta por cento do que é dito, o resto fica implícito pela dedução. Quando se está cansado, quase que existe um desejo de ouvir errado. Fora as confusões naturais da nossa língua como o do pois sim e do pois não que tem sentido trocado. Os anteneiros sabem disso.
O Adroaldo não viajava muito, em três tardes por semana, ele se submetia a uma sessão de hemodiálise numa clinica médica. Ali ele filtrava o seu sangue numa máquina, enquanto conversava com uma médica responsável pelos serviços. 
Certo dia, fui esperar o Adroaldo na clínica depois de uma sessão. Guiado por uma enfermeira, me aproximei da sala onde se realizava a hemodiálise. Antes de entrar na sala, ouvi a voz do meu amigo que dizia para a médica;

Continua...

----------


## GilvanEnriconi

Continuação...

-Para eu receber, alguém tem que transmitir e lá do outro lado não tem ninguém, alem disso eu acho que não sou um bom receptor.
A médica que a princípio me pareceu uma pessoa pequena, botou a mão no ombro do meu amigo e disse:
-A fonte humana é muito grande, sua capacidade é inesgotável e regenerativa, nela os transientes nocivos são cada vez menores, hoje os receptores tem muito mais oportunidade de ganharem um rim do que no passado. Em algum lugar vive uma pessoa que um dia vai te doar esse tesouro. Era vai transmitir o bem para ti sem nem ao menos te conhecer, pois ela não estará fazendo por ti, ela transmite sem a necessidade de recepção, transmite porque nós seres humanos somos assim. Filtra isso.
Enquanto a Dra. lia um prontuário e se regogisava internamente com o silêncio que suas palavras haviam selado no seu paciente, o Adroaldo maquinava e filtrava.
No lugar onde eu me encontrava, fiquei pensando. Porque o Adroaldo usava comigo lá na instalação a linguagem que deveria usar aqui na clínica e aqui na clínica usava a linguagem que deveria usar lá? Durante muito tempo eu havia aceitado o jeito do Adroaldo, sentia pena dele e ficava quieto, mas agora eu ouvira um jeito oposto de falar. Por quê?
Retirei-me silencioso dali e esperei o Adroaldo fora da clinica, á medida que os minutos passavam, germinava em mim um desejo de massacrar o Adroaldo. Vou dissolver um soluço antigo.
O Adroaldo chegou, Eu que o conhecia há muito tempo, notei primeiro a cor brilhante do seu rosto depois da sessão, sem o cumprimentar, fui logo dizendo:
-Como foi a diálise?
-Melhor que as outras.
-Algum doador?
-Milhões.
-O que? Conseguistes um doador?
-Claro que não, mas isso não é o mais importante, o importante é que o ser humano tem a capacidade cada vez maior de transpor grandes visadas, existem doadores, eu não estou sozinho.
A resposta do meu amigo me pegou de surpresa, desisti até da bronca e fomos para casa preparar a outra instalação.
Dois dias depois quando o Adroaldo e eu estávamos novamente no alto de duas torres de micro ondas, tentando nos encontrar no espaço, eu ouvi a voz dele gritando:
-Alo mundo, Adroaldo falando em 2423MHz, com modulação digital e com uma potência de 400mW, usando técnica de espalhamento de freqüência. Ta me copiando gaudério?
A linguagem do Adroaldo alargava o meu soriso e na minha mente estava a figura radiante da Dra. que agora me parecia uma pessoa muito grande.
Meu amigo estava em fase com a vida, ele havia conseguido se sintonizar no grande segredo da sua cura. O soluço no meu peito se transformou num suspiro de alívio. Respondi simplesmente.
-QSL

----------


## GilvanEnriconi

OLÁ PESSOAL

O CURSO DE ANTENAS QUE VENHO REALIZANDO, ESTÁ NA SUA 15° EDIÇÃO. MUDOU MUITO, PASSOU POR REFORMAS ADMINISTRATIVAS E AGORA É REALIZADO APENAS POR MIM E PELA MINHA EQUIPE. ALEM DISSO, TODOS OS SEUS CONTEÚDOS SOFRERAM UMA RECRIAÇÃO.
ESTOU ACONVIDANDO A TODOS QUE SE INTERESSEM A REALIZAR O CURSO EM PARCERIA COMIGO, Á ENTRAREM EM CONTATO.
UM ABRAÇO

ENG. GILVAN ENRICONI

----------


## bjaraujo

> [...]
> Meu amigo estava em fase com a vida, ele havia conseguido se sintonizar no grande segredo da sua cura. O soluço no meu peito se transformou num suspiro de alívio. Respondi simplesmente.
> -QSL


Lí num livro que quando a pessoa (ou família) foca o problema ou a doença acaba por ignorar o que realmente importa a solução (ou a pessoa doente) quando o foco se volta para o que importa tudo flui, o fardo torna-se leve quase não notado, o acoplamento é excelente.

----------


## GilvanEnriconi

O MAL DAS TREVAS

Normalmente ninguém sabe o que é um sinal de rádio freqüência, ou o que é onda eletromagnética, até mesmo, o porquê do sinal se propagar no ar. Sabem por quê? Porque isso é um fenômeno e fenômeno é aquilo que a gente aceita sem que ninguém questione, foram os gregos antigos que nos legaram esse conceito, esse jeito passivo de conviver com o inexplicável.
Não sei qual deles que primeiro falou a palavra “phainómenon”, mas de lá para cá todos concordaram que queria dizer “a quilo que parece” daí para frente ficou fácil. Tudo resolvido, basta classificar como fenômeno e aceitarmos como normal o fato de algo maravilhoso acontecer. Nós, anteneiros, estamos cercados de fenômenos físicos, cercados de coisas que parece, uma delas é o sinal numa antena.
Muitas vezes ouço no telefone alguém me dizendo:
-Estou a mil metros da antena com visada direta e não consigo receber nenhum sinal, o que pode ser isso? É a antena? Do rádio tenho certeza que está bom, ele é novo. Os cabos funcionam bem em outra instalação e a antena também funciona bem noutro lugar, eu estou ligando para saber a tua opinião do que pode ser, são só mil metros com visada direta e não funciona.
Fico então com o eco da voz nos meus pensamentos, o que responder? Diagnóstico a distancia é chute, não dizer nada é uma descortesia. Recosto-me na cadeira e meus pensamentos voam.
Se uma antena A com todas as condições para receber o sinal de uma antena B não recebe, é uma situação igual a alguém dizer: “Eu não vou e não fico”. Pode isso? Isso não é fenômeno, isso é como sentir saudades de alguém que não se conheceu, isso é impossível.
No entanto não se deve duvidar de nada que seja humano, quem sabe é possível, influenciado por alguém, mesmo que por um breve momento os fenômenos se comportarem fora do esperado? Se isso acontece, nos não chamamos de fenômeno, mas de milagre.
Acredito que o milagre é o fenômeno que ainda não foi compreendido, mas que um dia será, esses dois confundem a nossa cabeça de pessoas comuns.
Os crentes precisam do milagre para respeitar a entidade divina. Santo que não faz milagres não tem fieis. Jesus durante uma festa de casamento, fez o milagre de transformar água em vinho, hoje é fácil fazer isso. Certa feita, com apenas cinco pães e cinco peixes, Jesus alimentou uma multidão multiplicando os pães e os peixes, hoje não se faz isso, mas será que no futuro não se fará? Vamos ver.
A linha do tempo onde estão às realizações humanas não é uma sucessão de transformações de milagres em fenômenos? A física moderna encontrou um meio termo, algo intermediário entre fenômeno e milagre que se chama “singularidade”.
Singularidade seria como o sinal que saiu daquela antena A e não chegou naquela antena B, é como um corpo que é solto no espaço e não cai, é um imã de um só pólo, é um fenômeno que não obedece às leis físicas, assim como os buracos negros no espaço. Ou então, o que aconteceu no túnel cíclotron.
O cíclotron foi construído na França, é um tubo comprido que fizeram vácuo dentro. De um lado emitiram uma sub partículas atômica, do outro lado emitiram também outra partícula igual. Quando as duas partículas colidiram no centro do tubo, apareceram quatro partículas dentro do cano. De onde teria saído as outras duas? Multiplicação das partículas? 

Continua...

----------


## GilvanEnriconi

Continuação...

Ora com uma tecnologia mais avançada, um dia também poderemos multiplicar os pães. Coisa de tempo.
Vocês sabem que eu não resisto a uma boa história, por isso vou contar uma que aconteceu com um antepassado. O coitado estava na sua cidade dentro de num castelo á noite com os amigos, tomando um vinho na frente da lareira que iluminava o salão do castelo com as labaredas do fogo crepitante. A lenha úmida que gerava o fogo era de nó de pinho e produzia uma fumaça que enevoava o ambiente. Lá fora uma tempestade se armava e se aproximava. O vento seco assobiava quando açoitava as torres do castelo e corriam pelas pedras dos muros do outro lado do fosso. Um felino procurava abrigo enquanto o vento lambia seus pelos pretos de gato sinistro. Este atrito, carregava eletrostaticamente o felino como se este fosse um capacitor. Nosso ancestral gabava-se para os amigos das batalhas que a família havia travado e vencido, fazendo isso, apontava uma a uma das armaduras que em circulo decoravam o grande salão. Uma dessas armaduras pertencera ao sanguinário Mal das Trevas. Este cavaleiro recebera este alcunha por ter o habito de atacar seus inimigos à noite. O Mal das Trevas quando atacava os condados vizinhos, além dos inimigos, matava crianças e velhos, não tinha nenhuma piedade. Dizem que quando foi capturado teve como castigo, nunca mais sair de dentro da armadura. Rebitaram as articulações do ferro e deixaram o Mal das trevas lá dentro até a morte. Alguns dizem que dentro da armadura que ali estava ainda esta os restos mortais do ancestral maldito.
Este assunto estava no auge quando o gato preto passou pela armadura do Mal das Trevas. Para uma armadura ficar em pé, usava-se uma estaca cravada no chão para sustentá-la, desta forma, a armadura ficava aterrada. O gato preto ao passar por ela, descarregou a energia estática que estava armazenada nos seus pelos contra a amadura do Mal das Trevas. Uma chispa elétrica pulou do gato para o Mal, um enorme miado encheu de susto os ouvidos de todos dentro do salão. Todas as cabeças viraram para onde vinha o som e para acentuar a desgraça, um raio cai lá fora com um enorme trovão, bem naquele exato momento. Um gato preto soltando fogo contra a armadura de ferro criava uma coroa luminosa provocada pela fumaça que cobria o gato e a massa de ferro. Não havia dúvidas, o Mal das Trevas estava sendo ressuscitado pelo demo.
O ancestral medieval e seus amigos fazem o sinal da cruz, pois não havia duvidas que o Mal das Trevas estivesse vivo dentro da armadura. Ajoelharam-se e pediram a Deus por proteção através de um milagre. Foram atendidos na súplica. O vento forte desviou a tempestade para outro lugar distante, o gato preto sumiu por uma janela aberta e o Mal das Trevas não saiu da armadura.
No outro dia sob a luz do sol, todos comentam, foi um milagre que nos salvou, Deus nos atendeu. Se não fosse por um milagre o diabo teria ressuscitado o Mal das Trevas e nos arrastado para as profundezas do fogo do inferno.
Não acho que Deus não atende uma suplica só acho que em alguns casos podemos confundir milagre com fenômeno. Assim como podemos supor que se uma antena A com todas as condições de funcionamento não se comunica com uma antena B a culpa só pode ser do Mal das Trevas, jamais seria milagre, fenômeno ou singularidade.

----------


## fernandofiorentinn

ta falando de aterramento? ( o tal mal das trevas )

----------


## GilvanEnriconi

Fernando
O aterramento da antena é uma condição cruscial, pode causar enumeros problemas para o anteneiro. Cuidado com ele.
Um abraço.

----------


## fernandofiorentinn

Olá gilvan, quando eu me referi ao aterramento, estava perguntado sobre o problema da cara que te ligou que nao obtia sinal estando a 1000 metros da torre, foi isso que deu a entender o seu texto, que faltava um aterramento pra se livrar de alguma estatica, se tem coisa que eu acho mais complicado que botar uma antena nos eixos é o tal do aterramento é um trem muito complicado de se mexer, uma faca de dois gumes, ora te ajuda ora te atrapalha....
E quem disse que um Senhor" nao pode aprender algo com um guri..
crucial
cru.ci.al
_ adj m_+_f_ (_lat cruciale_)* 1* Em forma de cruz.* 2* Decisivo.* 3* Importante para o destino.
rsrs, abraços

----------


## GilvanEnriconi

Fernando.
O guri não tem muita coisa para ensinar, mas aquilo que eles ensinam é sempre o mais importante. Foram os guris que criaram a trilha científica da nossa cultura. Os grandes cientistas tinham sempre menos que 30 anos quando fizeram suas demonstrações que mudaram o rumo da história humana. 
Tu foste muito sutil em perceber que eu estava dizendo que o plano de terra pode mudar o lóbulo de irradiação de uma antena. Realmente eu estava insinuando isso. Gostaria de jogar sinuca contigo.
Um abraço.

----------


## 1929

Não só o plano terra, mas até mesmo obstáculos próximos podem interferir, né? Pelo menos nas frequencias baixas isso era um problemão para mim.
Os lóbulos são baseados em antena isotrópica e por isso sofrem esta deformação.
Meu sonho na época era elevar o máximo uma antena dipolo 1/2 onda para 80metros. Coisa quase impossível dentro de uma cidade. Uma anteninha com cerca de 19metros para cada lado e levantar altura de meia-onda. Coisa para louco.

Mas nas frequencia altas, deve ser bom de mexer com estes conceitos.

----------


## fernandofiorentinn

> Fernando.
> O guri não tem muita coisa para ensinar, mas aquilo que eles ensinam é sempre o mais importante. Foram os guris que criaram a trilha científica da nossa cultura. Os grandes cientistas tinham sempre menos que 30 anos quando fizeram suas demonstrações que mudaram o rumo da história humana. 
> Tu foste muito sutil em perceber que eu estava dizendo que o plano de terra pode mudar o lóbulo de irradiação de uma antena. Realmente eu estava insinuando isso. Gostaria de jogar sinuca contigo.
> Um abraço.


Pois venha pra rondonia, que na minha casa tenho uma mesa... rsrs
Lembro bem quando disse que lobulos podem entortar, pois eu tenho antenas (são 4) que estao viradas pra torre do concorrente cerca de 30 graus ao lado da minha, que enchergam o meu sinal com boa intensidade e bem fraco chega o sinal do concorrente...

----------


## GilvanEnriconi

http://img17.imageshack.us/img17/7634/1929a.jpg

----------


## GilvanEnriconi

HARMONIA

Um lençol digital nada mais é que um campo harmônico. Na música, um conjunto de notas de uma tonalidade gera através do princípio da superposição de terças o conjunto de acordes denominado de campo harmônico da tonalidade, por exemplo, um Dó Maior, tem um campo harmônico com sete acordes. Num provedor de internet, também isso acontece.
Imaginem que você transitasse pelo meio de uma orquestra sinfônica que estivesse tocando Le Nozze di Fígaro do genial Amadeus Mozart composta em 1.785. Com certeza você se sentiria arrebatado pela magia desta música, pelo poder do som em harmonia no ar. Não há quem ouça e não se sinta embevecido pela beleza da música. Até a nobreza daquela época que estava sendo criticada na música de Mozart, não conseguiu evitar de ser dominada pela harmonia de Fígaro. No entanto, se você se aproximar de um por um dos músicos e prestar a atenção no som que este músico gera com o seu instrumento, verá que aquele som nada tem a ver com Le Nozze di Fígaro. Para você o som daquele músico isolado não tem sentido. Mas como? Ora, o que importa é o conjunto de todos os músicos no ar com superposições construtivas que geram esta música que nos embala há 225 anos. Porque vocês pensam que isso é diferente de um Lençol Digital? Eu sei por que. Vocês pensam assim, é porque não conseguem ouvir os radinhos dos clientes regidos pelo AP, porque se vocês ouvissem a má resolução da harmonia que predomina nas suas instalações, sairiam correndo do meio desta orquestra. 
No entanto, existe a “teoria do caos” que explica as funções dos sistemas complexos e dinâmicos. Isso quer dizer que certos resultados corretos podem ter sidos criados pela ação de elementos que se integram de forma aleatórias. Querem um exemplo? Um enlace ponto a ponto de longa distância pode ser feito sem considera dezenas de fatores aleatórios como a temperatura do ar, a umidade do ar, a pressão do ar, casamentos de impedância, angulo de faze e tantos outros fenômenos que participam do resultado. No entanto funciona. Então, é necessária a compreensão dos fenômenos ou basta o resultado? Em minha opinião basta o resultado, porem este pode ser melhor ou pior depende do quanto você quer ser ou não parecido com Mozart. 
Sempre me espanta que este seguimento tenha se oferecido de bandeja para nós, imaginem termos uma cidade inteira para podermos explorar os serviços de internet. Que beleza, isso é como pertencer á corte do rei, é ser um nobre, ser alguém que pode até se dar o luxo de desprezar a harmonia. 
Como será o futuro deste seguimento? Mozart se perpetuou na história, cadê a nobreza daquela época? Vou dar a minha opinião: Temos que ser anteneiros e nobres ao mesmo tempo ou seremos engolidos pelo processo inexorável da evolução. Ou os provedores começam a se importar e muito com o Lençol Digital, ou o seu crescimento será a causa da sua morte. Aqui vai um epitáfio para não usar. AQUI JAZ UM NOBRE QUE NÃO CONSEGUIU SE TRANSFORMAR EM ANTENEIRO. Desculpem, mas anteneiro é um título maior que nobre. Mozart que descanse em paz.

Sábado dia 15 de Agosto estarei realizando em Porto Alegre o curso de antenas onde ensino a construir o lençol digital. Venham livrar-se dos seus problemas de instalação. Mozart estará presente. Nas caixas de som é claro.

----------


## Não Registrado

ENRICONI ,VC NÃO ESTAVA PRESO ?????????

----------


## bjaraujo

> [...] Le Nozze di Fígaro do genial Amadeus Mozart composta em 1.785. [...]


Rá. Finalmente acabou a confusão. Sempre procurava por essas bodas achando que era o barbeiro, o qual sempre achei engraçado mas que também é interessante; agora acho os dois; logo arranjo a tradução das bodas.

----------


## GilvanEnriconi

MENTINDO NUMA LAN DE SALÃO 

Sempre fui um pé de vento no salão, envolver uma cintura feminina e girar em harmonia com a música sempre achei deliciosamente sensual. Com o tempo os passos acontecem sem planejamento, o par simplesmente baila entre os casais como um esquiador numa montanha de neve sinuosa. Jamais pode haver um passo errado, uma colocação do pé onde não deveria e acontece o tropeço, a velocidade cai, a graça morre, e a sexualidade finda.
No meio do salão, com um braço cingindo sua cintura e o outro no ar segurando a sua mão direita, rodeávamos no salão por onde nos últimos quarenta anos havíamos dançado. 
Lembro que quando começamos a dançar, a música que estava tocando era importante para nós, de acordo com o seu ritmo bailávamos no salão vazio, eu tinha muitos jeitos de conduzi-la, mas o tempo foi passando e com ele as coisas foram mudando, a música o corpo, e o jeito de dançar e principalmente a quantidade de pares dançando. Agora, basta a orquestra começar e o salão esta cheio, porem duas coisas não mudaram nesse tempo todo, foi o tamanho do salão e o meu par. Somos dois esquiadores sobre o mesmo patim vencendo a montanha branca que já nos pintou os cabelos.
Nos primeiros dias dançávamos roçando suavemente as pernas, botando toda a atenção nas curvas da dança, pois era o melhor pretexto para aquele sexo platônico, naquelas horas o salão parecia não existir. Depois veio o perfume que vinha do seu pescoço que para mim ocupava todo o volume do local, o mundo podia ser explicando pelo olfato. O salão inteiro tinha o cheiro dela até a música podia ser dançada seguindo as ondas de perfume no ar. Mais tarde vieram os seios e o sexo, estas foram descobertas que terminaram com um obrigado meu Deus. Tudo lentamente mudava menos o salão.
Mudar não quer dizer perder, quer dizer trocar e eu garanto que a natureza nos organizou de forma que nas nossas negociações com o tempo, sempre saímos ganhando. Isso não dá para explicar, é preciso deixar as pistas curvas e profundas da nossa estrada vir morar no rosto para poder entender, por isso eu penso que muito poucas pessoas podem compreender a troca, visto que poucos são aqueles que tiveram o tempo necessário.
Não sei dizer a partir de quando comecei a enxergar os outros pares no salão, sei que de um momento em diante comecei a perceber que o número de pares que dançavam mudava muito, e a quantidade deles dependia de duas coisas, da música que tocava e do jeito de dançar. Acho que despertamos para esta percepção quando por abuso de emoção decidimos que não havia mais fronteiras e nós estávamos nos transformando numa unidade, isso levou para nós, quarenta anos.
Assim como tudo fluía bem do lado de dentro, comecei a olhar para fora e lá estavam os outros, todos naquele salão, todos dançando no baile da vida. Alguns rostos eu reconhecia como muito antigo outros eram novos, mas todos estavam ali, e nunca haviam sido tantos. Cada novo par que subia para dançar influenciava em outro par ainda que este outro par estivesse do outro lado do salão. Na verdade todos dançavam como um só par. Como se fossem a LAN do salão. A orquestra? Ora a orquestra era só o AP. Havia em todos um plano de como dançar adequadamente. Minha mulher olhou nos meus olhos e perguntou:
-O que tu estas pensando? Não é em antena é?
-Claro que não querida, apenas observava que todos os pares que estão dançando não colidem ou se atrapalhem embora o salão esteja cheio. Continuei dançando de olhos fechados para ela não olhar lá dentro e ver que eu estava mentindo. 

Gilvan
AMANHÃ SABADO DIA 15 DE AGOSTO HAVERA UM CURSO DE ANTENAS NA GEENGE. VENHA APRENDER A FAZER UMA LAN DIGITAL. SE VOCE QUISER MONTAR UM CURSO NO SEU ESTADO PODEMOS FAZER UMA PARCERIA.

----------


## GilvanEnriconi

O número de clientes que você consegue colocar no seu AP sem que ele fique muito lento confere com o número que o fabricante informa no catálogo do equipamento?
Poderíamos colocar outro planeta no nosso sistema planetário sem que perturbássemos o equilíbrio dos nove planetas que lá estão? A resposta é SIM. Porem não seria moleza.
O que aconteceria se colocássemos empiricamente o décimo planeta no nosso sistema? Vou responder: Colapso no equilíbrio das forças que os mantém em equilíbrio na sua órbita. 
Podemos colocar um novo cliente numa rede wireless sem perturbar os que já estão nesta rede? A resposta é SIM. Porem, não é moleza também. 
O que acontece quando colocamos mais um cliente na rede empiricamente? Vou responder: Os AP ficam suportando muito menos clientes.
Se você quiser dobrar o número de clientes sem precisar comprar mais banda, com os mesmo números de AP e com a mesma velocidade que já possuia você tem que acabar com a desordem no Lençol Digital da sua LAN. 
DIA 27 DE AGOSTO ESTAREMOS EM SÃO PAULO DISCUTINDO ESSE ASSUNTO. PARTICIPE. INFORMAÇÕES PELO SITE Geenge - >>>>>>>>>>

----------


## GilvanEnriconi

Foi o filósofo alemão Karl Marx quem disse: O homem é o seu trabalho. Para digeris esta frase precisa-se debulhar um livro enorme. Levam-se anos para compreendê-lo e no fim chegar-se a conclusão que o cara era um naturalista, sabe por quê? Porque ele disse que o trabalho é a única coisa que modifica a natureza. Bonito isso gosto de pensar que com as nossas antenas tornamos o mundo um pouco diferente. 
Tenho certeza que para bem entender os fenômenos que cercam uma antena, precisa-se de tanto esforço quanto entender Marx. Para que isso aconteça, duas coisas são essenciais entre nós, explicar e entender.
Porem às vezes na vida vivemos situações que servem de exemplos didáticos para compreendermos fenômenos de maior complexidade. Vou contar um.
Convidei o meu amigo Garcia e subimos a serra em direção a Caxias do Sul no verão de 1.968. Íamos para o pavilhão onde acontecia a famosa Festa da Uva e onde seria inaugurado no Brasil, imagem de TV á cores. Íamos muito excitados, pois naquela época imaginar uma imagem de TV colorida era quase como ver magia.
Chegamos a Caxias e fomos direto para os estúdios da TV Difusora onde estava trabalhando um amigo nosso, o Sossa, que nos facilitaria a entrada. Ao encontrá-lo, senti que alguma coisa estava errada, nosso amigo que trabalhava na antiga Embratel, estava suando e com ares de que não havia dormido na última noite, mesmo assim, gentilmente nos disse.
-Não posso falar com vocês agora fiquem á vontade por aqui, estamos com um problema técnico no transmissor e não estamos conseguindo resolver, já estamos muito atrasado, eu preciso de mais meia hora para terminar e colocar o transmissor no ar.
O Sossa era um técnico anteneiro de rara competência e, alem disso um homem fechado que pouco ria muito dedicado ao trabalho, pessoa de muita integridade e caráter. Não existia ninguém no meio que não o admirasse acho que o Sossa havia durante a vida, muito mais estudado eletrônica do que aproveitado o travesseiro na cama. Coisa de anteneiro fanático. Todo mundo se referia a ele como um poço de sabedoria. O Sossa nunca transigia, agia na vida conforme as leis severas que os teoremas anunciavam, o Sossa era sempre meticuloso e preciso no que fazia.
De longe, meio encostados numa parede, eu e o Garcia ficamos assistido os anteneiros resolver o problema que atrasava a inauguração, quando entrou no recinto um coronel com uma escolta atrás de si. O coronel foi direto para o Sossa e disse:
-Você tem dez minutos para ligar tudo e botar uma imagem no ar.
O Sossa que estava agachado no chão levantou-se devagarzinho com o ferro de soldar na mão e respondeu para o coronel, esticando o braço que empunhava o soldador elétrico.

Continua ....

----------


## GilvanEnriconi

Continuação....
-Se o Senhor Está com pressa, faça o Senhor mesmo.
O coronel não era um homem qualquer, sabia o que esperar de um ser humano, sabia que para exigir competência, precisava dar exemplo, sabia também levar um homem ao seu limite, olhou dentro dos olhos do Sossa que aprumado e de queixo erguido esperava pelo pior. Segundos se passaram e dentro do pavilhão ninguém respirava, o silêncio era de cemitério na madrugada. O coronel disse:
-O Senhor Está preso.
Imediatamente dois PM se aproximaram do Sossa e o levaram para um canto da grande sala. Eu estava com as mãos úmidas e geladas. O ambiente então como uma bomba estourou numa balburdia, todo mundo agora falava junto, os técnicos e os engenheiros se sentiam ofendidos pelo coronel e os militares presentes se sentiam ofendidos pelo Sossa. A inauguração da TV em cores foi esquecida. Havia ali dois mundos em choque, a espada de aço e o PalM que não funcionava.
Um tempo enorme se passou sem que chegassem a nenhum acordo, lá fora a Festa da Uva seguia junto com o Brasil na espera das imagens coloridas. Foi quando o inusitado aconteceu. O meu amigo Garcia levantou-se do bando onde estivera nos últimos minutos e dirigiu-se ao Sossa, lá chegando, pegou o amigo pelo braço e cochichou no seu ouvido. Depois disso, atravessou o pavilhão e se aproximou do coronel e cochichou também no ouvido do coronel. Ninguém ouviu nada, feito isso, voltou para o seu lugar.
Acreditem, o coronel imediatamente com passos firmes, caminhou até o Sossa e falou.
-Quanto tempo precisa?
-Meia hora respondeu o meu amigo.
-Tens vinte minutos.
-Entendido coronel.	
Sem qualquer comentário o Sossa se botou a trabalhar com o apoio da sua equipe, enquanto o coronel se retirava junto com os outros militares. Vinte minutos depois, entrou no ar a TV em cores.
Fiz sinal para o Garcia para sairmos dali, mas não larguei o braço dele e quando estávamos fora do alcance dos ouvidos dos técnicos, despejei a pergunta que me queimava a garganta.
-O que tu disseste para eles?
O Garcia deu uma risada e falou:
-Simples, disse para o Sossa que o coronel é um anteneiro apaixonado e para o coronel disse que o Sossa é um sargento reformado.
Minha boca não parava fechada, só conseguia pensar no velho Marx e na sua máxima. O homem é o seu trabalho.

----------


## GilvanEnriconi

Olá Rapaziada.
Tenho Procurado mostrar a vocês que os valores ecléticos pertencem a todos os tipos de pessoas e quando saem de dentro de nós, servem para justificar a física azul do nosso planeta. Faço isso, porque acho que todos que chegam á este plot, são pessoas que se identificam no ramo da criatividade humana que se chama telecomunicação.Somos anteneiros. Todo anteneiro é preocupado com o próximo, sabem qual é a sua necessidade maior? Ora, sua necessidade maior é comunicar.
Somos todos grandes ouvintes e grandes conversadores. A língua do anteneiro tem o tamanho dos cinco continentes e seus ouvidos ouvem os cochichos em todo o mundo. Houveram anteneiros que em 1.965 conseguiram ouvir o som de fundo do universo, o som da criação do mundo. Merecidamente ganharam o Premio Nobel. Alguém tem que ser o melhor.
Acredito que o prazer que a comunicação causa no anteneiro, é causado pelo fado de o anteneiro ser dotado de um grande sentido de humanidade e porque a despeito de toda a tecnologia que ele usa nos enlaces, o alvo é o seu semelhante e isso é eclético, puro e essencial. Façam uma enquete na firma de vocês, de todos colegas, qual é o mais querido? Não é o anteneiro? Coitado do patrão, ele se esforça, mas não sabe apontar antenas, não sabe fazer comunicação.
Nesses tempos de hoje, onde existem leis soberanas como a lei da vantagem, onde quase todos se empenham na luta livre pela vitória econômica, ainda são raras as pessoas que entendem a diferença entre mágica e física azul, porem estes dois valores ainda são as colunas dorsais da nossa sociedade. Assim como as torres de micro ondas onde moram as antenas.
Embora a fumaça das fábricas que produzem tecnologia nos embacie o olhar e a ambição, e o ter admita regras desleais, assim mesmo pode um garimpeiro de homens, encontrarem aqueles que guiam seus pensamentos com os fenômenos ecléticos da natureza. Uma dessas etnias que eu conheço, são os anteneiros. Essas pessoas vivem em castelos de idéias cercados por muitas torres de ferro que se intercomunicam, são caçadores dos sinais invisíveis, as ondas eletromagnéticas.
Anos atrás, tive a oportunidade de espiar para dentro de um grupo estranho de anteneiros e enxergar coisas do coração. Estava eu na cidade de Jersey City no estado de Nova Jersey, nos Estados Unidos onde fora participar de um congresso de telecomunicações e procurar um softwere que transformasse meu micro num medidor de onda estacionária, naquela época isso era muito raro. Comigo no carro, deslizando pela express way velozmente, ia a minha amiga Rosi Mari
Rosi conhecia bem a cidade, morava ali a vinte anos e trabalhava na Cruz Vermelha Internacional como Diretora do Serviço de Sangue. O foco do seu trabalho era o de coletar sangue humano para salvar vidas. Para alcançar seu objetivo, usava de diversas estratégias para coletar doadores.
-Não é fácil conscientizar as pessoas a doarem sangue. Dizia a Rosi Mari para mim, enquanto eu apreciava de longe a moldura da cidade de Nova York que fica a poucos quilômetros da cidade onde estávamos separadas apenas pelo rio Hudson
-Eu busco doadores através do recrutamento em empresas, colégios, quartéis e todos os lugares onde consigo imaginar. Nas igrejas, o padre me cede o púlpito para eu fazer a minha súplica, mas mesmo assim é muito difícil de conseguir que as pessoas doem algo de si para um estranho, sem ganharem nada em troca. Sempre uma coleta de sangue, que aqui se chama de blod drive, tem poucas pessoas doando.
Continua...

----------


## GilvanEnriconi

Continuação...

Lembro que bem longe, eu enxergava o então existente Trade World Center que os americanos gostavam de chamar de torres gêmeas Twin Towers e que se sobressaiam naquela época sobre toda a cidade. Dois gigantes erguidos que de longe pareciam as torres de um castelo em Manhattan. Dizem que as idéias boas são meteóricas, girando no banco do carro falei para a Rosi.
-Eu sei como tu podes conseguir um grande número de doadores de sangue de uma só vez. Basta tu tirares gente de uma torre e colocares na outra.
A Rosi me olhou com uma cara de espantada e soltou um sonoro. O QUE?
Não tentei explicar os meus pensamentos, a idéia, era perfeita, assim como a ponte Pulaski interliga NY a NJ a minha idéia era interligar as duas torres do castelo com as torres de ferro de Telecom. Então falei entusiasmado.
-Rosi, precisas ligar para as firmas de Telecom, pedindo que seus funcionários doem sangue. Vamos recrutar anteneiros.
Com paixão expliquei para a Rosi o que era um anteneiro, do caráter humano desta gente. Sustentei a idéia que a maioria deles iria atender aquele chamado. Estava no sangue deles a obsessividade pelo vencer distancias e montanhas. Eles haveriam de aparecer no blod drive.
Tudo foi feito. Com a penetração que a Cruz Vermelha tem nos Estados Unidos, foi fácil contatar com o departamento de recursos humanos das empresas de Telecom e fazer o pedido de doação. 
No ar infestado com ondas eletromagnéticas moduladas com business, nasceu um brado de socorro. A Torre da Cruz Vermelha irradiava para todas as torres de ferro de NJ e de NY onde um anteneiro trabalhava, o pedido de solidariedade.
Passada uma semana com extremo interesse, me dirigi para o Clark Volunteers Squad, onde se realizava o Blood Bank. Estacionei no meio de um mar de caminhonetes. Com dificuldade cheguei no Office onde estava a Rosi, porque havia gente por todos os lados para doar sangue. A balburdia era total. Aquela massa havia se organizado em grupos parecendo buquê de flores num jardim, cada um esperando a sua vez para doar sangue. Enquanto esperavam, falavam, falavam e falavam...
Como vocês podem imaginar, o assunto deles não era o sangue, a Cruz Vermelha ou qualquer tipo de solidariedade humana. Claro que não. Eles falavam em antena, em onda refletida, em ruído, em cabos coaxiais e todos, todos eles se exibiam com um super enlace que haviam feito. Pareciam pescadores mentindo o tamanho do peixe. Orgulho para eles não era doar sangue, era se comunicar de muito longe isso sim é desafio.	
Quando cheguei perto da Rosi, ela me disse com um largo sorriso de alegria no rosto.
Amei a tua idéia, mas cá entre nós, QUE GENTE ESTRANHA.

DIA 19/9 ESPERO VOCES EM LONDRINA PARA DISCUTIRMOS AS DOZE FERRAMENTAS TEÓRICAS NECESSÁRIAS PARA A CONSTRUÇÃO DO LENÇOL DIGITAL. ATÉ LÁ.

----------


## GilvanEnriconi

Nossa conduta mais espontânea é a imitação. Nada nos dá mais prazer do que resolver um problema imitando a solução de outros, a antropologia deve responder o porquê, mas existem as exceções e estas pessoas que se diferem do coletivo são perturbadoras. Vou contar para vocês um caso que me aconteceu numa cavalgada.
Saímos todos de manhã antes do sol, a lua abdicando do seu posto, permitia que entre os horizontes reinasse a aurora, rumamos os sete cavaleiros para o oeste, íamos nos embrenhar nos pampas verdes do Rio Grande, eram aqueles momentos mágicos, que duram poucos minutos que me fazia pensar que a vida, assim como a aurora, é só um instante que deve ser bem aproveitado. Enchi os pulmões com o ar frio do vento minuano, acariciei o pescoço musculoso do crioulo que eu montava e com um leve toque da espora avancei num trote até alcançar o grupo dos outros cavaleiros que em silencio furava o espaço cinza escuro da aurora.
-Tens muita sorte por ser um anteneiro, tu nunca precisou jogar a última carta na vida dos outros. Quem me dizia isso era o Belmar, um companheiro de cavalgada que assim como os outros daquele grupo era um cardiologista cirurgião. Aliás, para que bem o diga, o único no grupo que não era cardiologista era eu que do coração a única coisa que sei é que cada pessoa tem só um. Pedi para o Belmar me explicar melhor a frase que ele havia falado. 
O Belmar cruzou as rédeas do animal para o outro lado, fez um movimento de alongamento da coluna e continuou em silêncio. A minha pergunta tinha se irradiado por todo do grupo e a cumplicidade coletiva domava o silêncio. Com muita calma vencemos a primeira coxilha de uma cavalgada que durariam três dias, só então o Belmar falou.
-Eu estava na mesa de cirurgia com o peito de um guri aberto, o coração batia fraco e eu tinha poucos minutos para fazer alguma coisa. Mas esta coisa que precisava ser feita, eu só havia ouvido falar a respeito, nunca me preparara com os procedimentos. Não tinha saída, o menino ia morrer. Daí eu fiz, não sei por que, não tinha planejado aquilo, peguei o bisturi e tirei fora uma fatia do coração do menino, Costurei tudo de novo e fechei o pequeno peito. Não deixei ninguém me auxiliar, até a limpeza final eu procedi. Isso aconteceu ontem, não tenho a menor idéia de qual vai ser o resultado, não depende mais de mim. Tirando um pedaço do coração ele haveria de bombear melhor.
-Mas isso foi muito bonito, tu salvaste uma vida.
-É isso eu sei, mas não foi da forma correta, eu agi só por instinto e isso é antiético. 
Aquele grupo estava acostumado com a fronteira entre a vida e a morte, era comum pacientes morrerem e a morte de cada um, mesmo quando inevitável, produzia neles uma grande tristeza. Aquelas cavalgadas eram um portal que os levava para outro universo, para bem longe do stress de suas rotinas de trabalho. Assim como um rio tem suas águas sempre em movimento, os colegas do Belmar deixaram o assunto rolar em silencio.
Foi a minha vez de não dizer nada, de ficar cabisbaixo. Eu não estava triste nem desapontado, o conflito que eu travava era conceitual. O Belmar era um excelente médico, era um professor catedrático a mais de trinta anos na universidade e a sua cadeira era cardiologia. Como pode ele naquele momento ter feito alguma coisa que não era condizente com todas as regras do seu conhecimento acadêmico? O que teria guiado a mão do Belmar?
Cavalgamos até o meio dia e apeamos perto de uma sanga ladeadas de eucaliptos e maricás onde um grupo de apoio nos esperava para o almoço. Um carreteiro de charque especial com um bom vinho colonial nos obrigou a correr para\ as redes montadas na sombra meiga do arvoredo. O bulir das águas correndo pelas pedras foi o passaporte para o sono profundo. Acordei-me ainda antes que os outros companheiros, mas fiquei deitado aproveitando o sabor daquela tarde, nisso ouvi dois peões que conversavam.
-A patroa está muito animada com as novelas, se esquece até da bóia, não perde capítulo.
-Mas vivente, como foi que tu fez a antena? Conta de novo.
- Bem o seu Bonifácio da venda me deu a antena dele que a ventania tinha derrubado tava toda dobrada e estragada, mas a ponta tava boa, o fio e a caixinha que fica dentro de casa eram novos, eu só tive que fazer um fundão atrás da casa e cravar o varal nos beiços dele.

Continua...

----------


## GilvanEnriconi

Continuação...

Quando ouvi essa prosa, pulei da rede e cheguei perto dos peões que imediatamente se prontificaram dizendo
-As suas ordens doutor. O senhor sesteou bem?
-Bem obrigado, estava ouvindo vocês conversarem e fiquei curioso com o assunto. Vocês poderiam me explicar o que é um fundão?
-É um buraco em cima do barranco. Disse o peão que se chamava Fivela.
-Porque em cima do barrando?
-Porque senão ele enche de água da chuva. Tem que ter uma mangueira no fundo para a água correr para baixo.
-Gostaria de ver isso. 
-Bom, na boca da noite vamos acampar na fazenda do coronel Bento, fica a meia légua de lá, se o senhor quiser ver e não tiver muito cansado, podemos esticar o trote até o meu rancho, os criolos agüentam.
Chegamos à fazenda junto com o ocaso do sol, mas eu não me continha, olhei para o Fivela que sem apear do cavalo me disse.
-Pois então vamos?
Chegando lá eu fiquei apalermado. O peão havia cavado um buraco de uns quatro metros de diâmetro com quase um metro na parte mais funda. Mas o mais incrível era que a forma do buraco era parabólico, um alimentador de antena off-set estava acimentado no pé da parábola e a parábola estava corretamente apontada para o satélite. O fundo do buraco fora todo acimentado e pintado com uma tinta metálica. Lá dentro de casa passava o Jornal Nacional na TV.
-Mas como tu fez para acertar o satélite e para que a antena ficasse apontada? Como tu ajustaste a elevação e o azimute?
-Sei não doutor, nem me pergunte isso, eu tinha visto este trovejão funcionando uma vez, achei que tinha que ser assim e fiz.
Na saída abracei o Fivela me despedindo dele e vi seu olhar incompreensível quando o chamei de colega, depois montei no cavalo crioulo e rumei a passito para a fazenda do coronel Bento.

À noite me engolira inteiro, o cavalo que conhecia o caminho de casa, seguia sem ajuda pelas curvas da trilha. No céu um manto de estrelas enfeitava o berço da minha raça com rara beleza. Eu não via nada, meu cérebro estava enfeitiçado pela magia que me cercara entre a aurora e o crepúsculo.
Quando a trilha se aproximou da fazenda, enxerguei meus companheiros em volta de um fogo de chão onde duas paletas inteiras de costelas assavam lentamente em espetos cravados na beira da brasa. Freei o animal e fique olhando de longe, meu amigo Belmar era o mais hilário, ria e falava alto contagiando a todos com o seu jeito bonachão. Pensei com os meus botões, ali está um autentico peão do coração. Ele também quando acha que tem que ser assim, ele faz. O Belmar e o peão anteneiro sabiam imitar o certo da natureza.
Soltei o cavalo e me dirigi para os festeiros. O Belmar com os braços erguidos gritou:
-Por onde andas chiru?
-Fui ver a operação de um doutor, devia ter te levado junto, só um peão como tu saberias apreciar o coração do problema e afivelar a melhor carta jogada. O Belmar caminhou em silencio com o ar desconsertado ao meu lado e quando nos unimos ao grupo ele falou para os outros.
-Já andei por caminhos de noite que muitos temeriam andar de dia, mas este meu amigo anteneiro sempre encontra um atalho.
A lua cheia novamente reinou pela madrugada iluminando inúmeros caminhos nos pampas que ficaram negros. Os sete cavaleiros se abasteciam de vida para noutro dia enfrentarem a morte em olhares sem luz de pacientes terminais com corações batendo fraco que segurando suas mãos tentariam se agarrar a vida numa súplica invisível, mas tão real quanto o fundão do Fivela.

Gilvan

DIA 02/10 DE OUTUBRO APRENDA A CONSTRUIR UM LENÇOL DIGITAL NO CURSO DE ANTENAS DA GEENGE. ESPERO VOCES.

----------


## GilvanEnriconi

UM RIO QUE DESDEMBOCA NA AREIA

Vejo colegas de lista com perguntas sobre enlaces entre duas antenas que me assombram. Perguntas cuja resposta ocuparia todas as páginas de um livro muito espesso. Depois vêm as respostas, são simples e curtas, mas revestidas de muito boas intençõs. Por exemplo:
UMA PERGUNTA:
Preciso fazer um enlace de 25Km, em 5,8GHz. Que equipamento vocês me recomendam?
RESPOSTA:
Use duas antenas de 30dBi de ganho e dois rádios da mikrotik com cartões de 100mW.
OUTRA PERGUNTA
Alguém já utilizou a antena modelo xxx do fabricante yyy ?
RESPOSTA:
Eu já usei e recomendo é muito boa.
COMENTÁRIOS
Que absurdas as perguntas e as respostas. Querem ver uma similaridade?
UMA PERGUNTA:
Preciso fazer uma transfusão de sangue. Que tipo de sangue vocês me recomendam?
RESPOSTA:
Use sangue de jovem que é mais sadio. 
OUTRA PERGUNTA
Preciso me casar, que mulher vocês me recomendam?
RESPOSTA
Eu já casei, aconselho uma mulher inteligente, rica e bonita.
COMENTÁRIOS:
Que desastre.
RESENHA:
O que fazer então? A minha resposta é: Nas associações. Aqui vai a minha sugestão:

1)	As associações deveriam manter cursos de formação para os associados.
2)	As associações, deveriam ter um selo de qualidade de equipamento homologado por ela. 
3)	As associações deveriam criar um padrão de qualidade para um provedor de internet para que os associados atingissem essas metas.
4)	As associações deveriam ter engajamento em partidos políticos.
5)	As associações deveriam discutir com a Anatel a homologação. Ex. Os dados que hoje são fornecidos numa antena homologada não são insuficientes para fazer um projeto de rádio enlace.
6)	As associações deveriam discutir a responsabilidade de algumas autuações fiscais. Ex. A responsabilidade de um edifício não cair é do engenheiro. Muitas responsabilidades que hoje são atribuídas ao empresário dono do provedor, deveriam ser do responsável técnico.

Esta não é a minha praia, mas de tanto ver nudismo, não resisti a dar um passeio na areia. A vitrine é o lugar onde todos gostam de posar.

----------


## GilvanEnriconi

ALGUNS NÃO ENTENDERAM BEM

Todo remédio pode ser um veneno e todo veneno pó ser um remédio. A condição de ser remédio ou veneno é a posologia. Os antigos egípcios misturavam o veneno de certas cobras peçonhentas com mel de abelhas que se alimentavam de certas árvores na composição de seus remédios. Infelizmente perdemos o nome das cobras e das árvores. Numa instalação de antena é a mesma coisa, só que ainda não perdemos a cultura, ela é apenas um pouco difícil de ser digerida.
TEOREMA
Num acoplamento a máxima transferência de energia ocorre quando as impedâncias são iguais.
QUESTÃO ABERTA
Se toda a energia do rádio está sendo transferida do rádio para a antena ou da antena para o rádio necessitaria neste acoplamento um stub?
RESPOSTA
Não e Sim
NÃO
Não necessitaria de um stub se o objetivo fosse obter o sinal mais forte possível e a instalação fosse num lugar sem outros sinais concorrentes.
SIM
Necessitaríamos do stub se fosse necessário diminuir o sinal que chega ao rádio. Podemos diminuir a potencia do rádio, mas e quando precisamos diminuir mais que o programa do rádio permite?
SIM
O stub pode ser usado como um curto circuito numa outra freqüência. Se no caso de um acoplamento perfeito houvesse um sinal concorrente? O stub seria indispensável naquele acoplamento.
SIM
Com qualquer antena barata.
LENÇOL DIGITAL
O stub é uma das doze ferramentas indispensáveis para a construção de um Lençol Digital.
3.000AC
Antigamente já se sabia que a qualidade é tão importante quanto a quantidade
EUFEMISMO
Existem verdades que se esquecem d

----------


## GilvanEnriconi

http://img291.imageshack.us/img291/7...idoraazbox.jpg

----------


## GilvanEnriconi

http://img291.imageshack.us/img291/7...idoraazbox.jpg

----------


## jpjust

> http://img291.imageshack.us/img291/7...idoraazbox.jpg


200 canais abertos? Isso é gato de TV por assinatura.

----------


## GilvanEnriconi

http://img200.imageshack.us/img200/3456/filtro1.jpg

Olha só o que rolou na ANID

Dia 30 de outubro estarei no Rio De Janeiro dando aula de antenas de dia e tomando chopp de noite. quem quiser me acompanhar entre em contato. Quem quiser fazer o curso não desperdice a oportunidade. Quem quiser só discutir algum site, podemos fazer isso de noite.

Um abraço

----------


## GilvanEnriconi

> 200 canais abertos? Isso é gato de TV por assinatura.


C O N C O R D O Mas que é grátis é gratis.

----------


## jpjust

> C O N C O R D O Mas que é grátis é gratis.


Você concorda com a pirataria? Que bizarro!

----------


## GilvanEnriconi

ESTE BLOG É REGIDO PELA SEGUINTE CONSTITUIÇÃO

1)	Ninguém tem liberdade de discordar. Todos devem acatar.
2)	Só o certo prevalece
3)	Ninguém morre ou morreu para criar as leis que o norteiam.
4)	Seus princípios durarão mais que qualquer brasileiro.
5)	As leis soberanas dos artigos são válidas em toda a nossa galáxia. Alienígenas as utilizam da mesma forma que nós.
6)	Não existe nenhuma intervenção divina, mágica ou exotérica.
7)	Não existe defesa, acusação réu ou juiz.
8)	O ônus da prova já foi pago.
9)	Quem os compreende está contaminado pelo vírus do Anteneiro e não existe antibiótico. Uma vez anteneiro, sempre anteneiro. Não tem cura.
10)	As estradas principais e de acesso dos anteneiros estão no céu onde as velocidades são quase a velocidade da luz. Não existem placas de PARE.
11)	Anteneiros famosos:
11.1) Até agora somente homens e mulheres.
11.2) Com muita instrução
11.3) Sem nenhuma instrução.
11.3) Dotados de um talento paranormal.
12)	Para aqueles que suportam meus artigos, leia “LIMITE” no item “O ANTENEIRO” no site Geenge - >>>>>>>>>> os que não gostam estão livres deste chato.

Gilvan

----------


## GilvanEnriconi

http://img260.imageshack.us/img260/649/sintonizao.jpg

----------


## trend

> http://img260.imageshack.us/img260/649/sintonizao.jpg


 

Sr. Gilvan, boa tarde, soube que vai ter um curso dia 18-11 em Poa, gostaria q vc comentasse como vai ser, sobre o conteúdo abordado, 01 dia é suficiente?

----------


## GilvanEnriconi

trend.
O objetivo do curso é preparar o técnico para instalar uma antena segundo um plano de instalação que resulte nos seguintes benefícios.

1)	Mínima perda de pacotes.
2)	Máxima velocidade de processamento.
3) Dobrar u número de clientes num AP sem diminuir a velocidade de processamento.
4)	Nunca travar o equipamento instalado.
5)	Nunca interferir.
6)	Nunca sofrer interferência.
7)	Criar um plano de crescimento do número de usuários num provedor.
8)	Construir a visão de espectro de freqüência na banda de 2,4GHz e 5,8GHz
9)	Ensinar a escolher os equipamentos para uma instalação ponto á ponto.
10)	Discutir sites complexos.
11)	Preparar o anteneiro para fazer uma antena barata funcionar como uma antena cara.
12)	E no final confraternizar.

----------


## gzanatta00

> ESTE BLOG É REGIDO PELA SEGUINTE CONSTITUIÇÃO
> 
> 1) Ninguém tem liberdade de discordar. Todos devem acatar.
> 2) Só o certo prevalece
> 3) Ninguém morre ou morreu para criar as leis que o norteiam.
> 4) Seus princípios durarão mais que qualquer brasileiro.
> 5) As leis soberanas dos artigos são válidas em toda a nossa galáxia. Alienígenas as utilizam da mesma forma que nós.
> 6) Não existe nenhuma intervenção divina, mágica ou exotérica.
> 7) Não existe defesa, acusação réu ou juiz.
> ...


e eu que me achava meio loko ainda! huAHUHUA

----------


## GilvanEnriconi

http://img40.imageshack.us/img40/125...estourando.png

----------


## GilvanEnriconi

PALESTRA UNIVERSITÁRIA

A Universidade de Contestado situada em Canoinhas –SC- Estará realizando um evento onde diversos profissionais convidados, especializados em diversas áreas da engenharia irão proferir palestras para estudantes de engenharia e convidados.
Na data de 9/11/2009 as 21h estarei falando por duas horas sobre antenas. Abordarei na palestra os tópicos essenciais para a instalação de antenas de forma que elas se constituam numa LAN wireless correta. Esta LAN wireless correta eu batizei de LENÇOL DIGITAL.
Se vocês tiverem interesse nos assuntos de telecomunicação que envolve o seu provedor de internet, ai está uma boa oportunidade de trocar informações valiosas. O evento é gratuito e acontecerá no Santa Catarina Plaza Hotel nesta cidade. O contato é o Sr. Luiz Eduardo Palomino Bolívar. Cel. (47) 9912.5279 Fixo (47) 3622.6696
Espero vocês lá.

Um abraço.

Gilvan

----------


## GilvanEnriconi

Para não perder o compasso, conto para vocês que quarta feira passada houve um curso de antenas aqui na GeenGe e o tema principal foi a Equalização. Dêem uma olhada no desenho deste link http://img148.imageshack.us/img148/8332/equalizao.jpg Acho o desenho muito elucidativo.

----------


## GilvanEnriconi

http://img403.imageshack.us/img403/4...dacorrente.jpg

----------


## GilvanEnriconi

PREDADOR I

Uma questão interessante é a questão da homologação de uma antena. Por que uma antena deve ser homologada? Existem muitas razões, mas em minha opinião a principal razão é sempre a proteção do interesse comum do cidadão brasileiro. 
Com uma antena homologada o comprador deste produto não será logrado pelo fabricante no que se refere ás características da antena. Muito bom isso. Para que isso aconteça a ANATEL, bondosamente impõe que toda a antena seja homologada. Legal, uma lei genérica que deve ser obedecida. Mas e quem não obedece? Ora quem não obedecer deverá ter sua antena lacrada a não ser que seja o próprio governo. Ou seja, Essa lei não é para ser obedecida pelo próprio governo. Querem uma prova? Toda a rede da Polícia Rodoviária Federal utiliza antenas da Anteletric sem homologação. 
Certa feita na mesa onde se realizava uma concorrência de muitas antenas um capitão predador me disse assim:
-Não me interessa que não seja homologada.
Coisa predatória que é estar á cima da lei.

Gilvan

----------


## GilvanEnriconi

PREDADOR II

Outra questão interessante é a questão da nota fiscal. Se algum empresário resolver depredar o povo, uma forma simples é a Nota Baixa. É dos impostos sobre o produto que o governo faz estradas, mantém escolas, cuida da saúde e da educação entre outras coisas. Mas a principal razão é sempre a proteção do interesse comum do cidadão brasileiro. 
Todo mundo deve pagar o seu ICM; E pagamos. Muito bom isso. Para que isso aconteça a Receita Estadual, bondosamente impõe que toda a mercadoria quando transportada seja acompanhada pela sua Nota Fiscal. Legal, uma lei genérica que deve ser obedecida. Mas e quem não obedece? Ora quem não obedecer deverá responder com os rigores da lei, a não ser que seja o próprio governo. Ou seja, Essa lei não é para ser obedecida pelo próprio governo. Querem uma prova? Os Correios Telégrafos transportam mercadoria sem Nota Fiscal.
Coisa predatória esta de estar á cima da lei.

----------


## 1929

> PREDADOR I
> 
> Ou seja, Essa lei não é para ser obedecida pelo próprio governo. Querem uma prova? Toda a rede da Polícia Rodoviária Federal utiliza antenas da Anteletric sem homologação. 
> Certa feita na mesa onde se realizava uma concorrência de muitas antenas um capitão predador me disse assim:
> -Não me interessa que não seja homologada.
> Coisa predatória que é estar á cima da lei.
> 
> Gilvan


Esta é uma denúncia muito séria e precisaria ser levada adiante. Ninguém está acima da lei, principalmente órgãos públicos.

----------


## GilvanEnriconi

http://img46.imageshack.us/img46/756/repetidora.jpg

----------


## GilvanEnriconi

http://img51.imageshack.us/img51/8642/cruzadan.jpg

----------


## GilvanEnriconi

No mes de janeiro haverá um curso de antenas realizado pela ANID. participe.
Um abraço


http://img694.imageshack.us/img694/3733/cruzadasem.jpg

----------


## GilvanEnriconi

http://img268.imageshack.us/img268/8...ectometria.png

----------


## GilvanEnriconi

O QUE É UM BOM RÁDIO?

Como escolher um bom rádio? Quais são as características técnicas, comerciais e legais de um bom rádio? Proponho fazermos em parceria uma lista das características de um bom rádio para uma LAN wireless. O objetivo seria criar uma opinião comum, que levasse a indústria a satisfazer este nosso produto idealizado. Somos um país continental e temos características próprias de fading na nossa atmosfera. Nossas distancias geográficas precisam ser compatibilizadas com as características dos rádios. Assim, se nos unirmos na construção de um modelo teórico de rádio para o Brasil, estaremos construindo a nossa realidade tecnológica neste seguimento. Todos sairemos ganhando.
Muita das características da lista abaixo já foram levantada em bancada na universidade, as discrepâncias entre produtos de marcas diferentes são alarmantes. Estou convidando a comunidade dos anteneiros brasileiros a contribuírem com a relação de características dos equipamentos que vamos edificar. Esta lista não está concluída, solicito que acrescentem o seu parecer na lista em cor vermelha e me enviem de volta, irei construindo uma lista final. Quando todos concordarem com o seu conteúdo, eu, junto com professores e alunos da Universidade, iremos desenvolver seu conteúdo. O trabalho final será apresentado no fórum da associação, ficando assim a disposição de todos. Encaminharemos para os fabricantes a nossa opinião de qualidade de produto.

1. TÉCNICAS
1.1. Quanto à freqüência de operação :Frown: Qual o deslocamento da freqüência central)
1.2. Quanto ao controle da largura do canal.	
1.3. Quanto à técnica de modulação digital. (Quantos bit por onda completa)	
1.4. Quanto ao controle de potência. 
1.5. Quanto á impedância complexa de saída. 
1.6. Quanto á memória. 
1.7. Quanto ao processador.	
1.8. Quanto ao roteador.	
1.9. Quanto à sensibilidade do sinal de entrada.	
1.10. Quanto à resposta de sub-tensão e sobre tensão	
1.11. Quanto a resposte de subcorrente e sobre corrente.	
1.12. Quanto ao espalhamento.	
1.13. Quanto á sua figura de ruído	
1.14. Quanto á sua relação sinal ruído.	
1.15. Quanto a sua VSWR.	
1.15. Quanto a sua tecnologia de recepção. (mimo, simo, etc..)
1.16. Quanto à relação de consumo e potência nos componentes do rádio.
1.17. Quanto ao seu protocolo de funcionamento.
1.18. Quanto as ferramentas de medida de potencia recebida e irradiara.
1.19. Quanto aos aplicativos indispensáveis
1.20. Quanto ao firmwere embutido
1.21. Quanto ao seu gabinete
1.22. Nos rádios que possuem antena embutida, definir a eficiência do conjunto.
1.23.
2. COMERCIAIS	
2.1. Quanto a sua procedência.	
2.2. Quanto ao seu suporte técnico.
2.3. Quanto a sua marca.
2.4. Quanto ao desvio padrão do seu preço em uma tabela de similares.
2.6. Quanto a compatibilidade de funcionamento com outras marcas.
2.7. 
3. LEGAIS
3.1. Quanto a homologação.
3.2. Quanto às características que a homologação deve garantir.
3.3.

----------


## jpjust

Basta mexer de forma errada nos 3 primeiros itens da sua lista pra deixar seu rádio incompatível com o resto dos rádios do mercado.

----------


## wagnerb

Gilvan,

Vi um de ses cursos aqui no Rio de Janeiro e posso afirmar agora que eu perdi o maior evento do qual eu poderia ter participado este ano.

Depois de inumeras horas lendo seus posts fiquei embasbacado com seus escritos e estou escrevendo esta mensagem apenas para parabeniza-lo e agradecer por voce compartilhar sua vivencia e experiencia com este grupo.

Tiro voce como um pensador.

Se um dia houver uma oportunidade aqui perto farei de tudo para poder participar e poder conhecer uma pessoa com tantas palavras dentro do seu corpo terreno.

Um grande abraço,

----------


## GilvanEnriconi

Wagner.

Obrigado pelo elogio gentil. Não sei quantas páginas tem escrito por mim neste fórum. Todas elas são recursos didáticos que eu usava quando lecionava. Depois de um enfarte amigo e um afastamento do magistério sobraram papeis, saudade e tempo por isso começei a publicar. 
Que bom que tu gostaste do conteúdo, são muito poucas as pessoas que apreciam fenômenos físicos, a rapaziada aqui deste fórum é mais apaixonada por sistemas lógicos. Os fenômenos físicos provocam no fundo da nossa alma o medo. Sabes por quê? Porque nenhum fenômeno é totalmente explicado. Suas explicações se baseiam em modelos que deixam muito a desejar. Vou te provar:
A humanidade não sabe ainda porque uma antena irradia sinal. Os fundadores desta linha de pensamento foi Faraday e Maxwell. Eles desenvolveram equações lindas que satisfazem as respostas dos problemas, mas não satisfizeram ao “por que?”, Ninguém sabe porque uma onda eletromagnética se propaga no vácuo.
Os fenômenos fazem com que sintamos a nossa mortalidade. Mexem com os nossos instintos. Estruturam a nossa fé. Em todas as religiões, não existe Deus se este não realizar um millagre e um fenômeno tem o sabor de milagre, por isso eu adoro antenas. 
Foi com uma antena que se ouviu o dia da criação. (Genesis I) quando estabelecemos aquilo que chamamos de ruído de fundo. Poderá ser com uma antena o modo com que venhamos compreender as outras dimensões. E é claro que o grande tributo que devemos pagar á uma antena é o fato de produzir o melhor de todos os fenômenos, que é a comunicação. Como esta que agora nós dois estamos produzindo.
Na verdade nos meus cursos e escritos eu não ensino antenas, eu ensino é instalar antenas. Sabes por quê? Porque é muito mais erótico. Gostou desta? O erotismo é um fenômeno delicioso. Vou te provar, se não concordares sustente.
Não existe ninguém no mundo que tenha instalado uma antena e não tenha sentido excitação quando ela funcionou. Fazer duas antenas se comunicarem a muitos quilômetros de distância é delicioso, provoca um prazer enorme e não existe prazer que não se sustente no sexo. Todo o anteneiro é um homem erótico. Mudo de opinião se tu ou qualquer um que tu conhece declarar aqui que não sentiu estremas prazer quando fez uma destas antenas de longa distância funcionar.
É ou não é um fenômeno maravilhoso?
Warner eu não te conheço, mas suspeito que contigo eu poderia provar esta minha tese.
Se precisares de mim para qualquer serviço leve, estou as tuas ordens. Para os serviços pesados, podes pedir para a rapaziada da lista.
Um abraço.
PS
Antes eu publicava histórias na lista. Parece que a grande maioria não gosta por isso parei mas te recomendo que leias a Fábula do Anteneito. Tem tudo a ver. Me manda o teu e-mail que eu te envio.

----------


## bjaraujo

> Antes eu publicava histórias na lista. Parece que a grande maioria não gosta por isso parei mas te recomendo que leias a Fábula do Anteneito. Tem tudo a ver. Me manda o teu e-mail que eu te envio.


Apesar de são conseguir extrair muito, sempre acompanhei e apreciei seus textos; inclusive tenho cópias no PC. 
Gostaria de ententer mais sobre antenas; a imagen de minha TV não está boa, e se eu junto mais uma TV à mesma antena (tubo de PVC como suporte dum dipolo dobrado de alumínio) a imagem fica ilegível; acho que vou fazer outra com moedas nas pontas (essa era boa mas o pedreiro - ruim - a destruiu, foi um luto calado).  :Smile:

----------


## motacosta

Gilvan, legal essa imagem que você pegou no site do Rolland. Só não entendi como um osciloscópio de 20 MHz vai fazer refletometria no domínio do tempo para sinais em 2.4 GHz e 5.8 GHz. 




> http://img268.imageshack.us/img268/8...ectometria.png

----------


## GilvanEnriconi

RESPOSTA PARA O GABRIEL

Gabriel.
Realmente as imagens estão disponíveis no google, não inventei o osciloscópio nem a técnica de reflectometria. Vou te explicar a idéia.
Para cada freqüência existe um pulso equivalente que quando aplicado numa linha de transmissão ao eliminar o seu sinal refletido estamos eliminando também o sinal refletido para aquela freqüência equivalente. Na freqüência de 2,4GHz existe o pulso equivalente.
Lembre que pulsos podem ser vistos em osciloscópios facilmente. Assim, Basta saber qual é o tempo do pulso equivalente para a freqüência de 2,4GHz. Com a transformada de Laplace você consegue transformar uma função que está no domínio da freqüência para o domínio do tempo.
Chama-se este processo de ajuste por relação, é coisa de anteneiro velho, mas é muito pratico e eficiente. 
Participe de um curso de antenas, poderás aprender esse truque e ensinar outros. Como nós dois sabemos, a mágica não tem dono.

Um abraço.

----------


## motacosta

Gilvan, não questionei a técnica. Essa eu já conhecia. Só que você subestimou o preço dos instrumentos (R$ 1.000,00) necessários p/ fazer a medição. Eu multiplicaria por no mínimo 20 sua estimativa de R$ 1.000,00. Para você sintonizar sua antena em 2.4 GHz,* não há como fazê-lo com um osciloscópío de de 20 MHz (fisicamente impossível de ver um pulso de 0,416 ns)*. 
O gerador de pulso deve ter largura de pulso no mínimo de 0,416 nanosegundos (1/2.4 GHz), que com certeza não custa R$ 500,00. Sobre o curso de antenas, agradeço o convite.






> RESPOSTA PARA O GABRIEL
> 
> Gabriel.
> Realmente as imagens estão disponíveis no google, não inventei o osciloscópio nem a técnica de reflectometria. Vou te explicar a idéia.
> Para cada freqüência existe um pulso equivalente que quando aplicado numa linha de transmissão ao eliminar o seu sinal refletido estamos eliminando também o sinal refletido para aquela freqüência equivalente. Na freqüência de 2,4GHz existe o pulso equivalente.
> Lembre que pulsos podem ser vistos em osciloscópios facilmente. Assim, Basta saber qual é o tempo do pulso equivalente para a freqüência de 2,4GHz. Com a transformada de Laplace você consegue transformar uma função que está no domínio da freqüência para o domínio do tempo.
> Chama-se este processo de ajuste por relação, é coisa de anteneiro velho, mas é muito pratico e eficiente. 
> Participe de um curso de antenas, poderás aprender esse truque e ensinar outros. Como nós dois sabemos, a mágica não tem dono.
> 
> Um abraço.

----------


## GilvanEnriconi

PAPO DE ANTENEIROS SANTOS

Agora o papo ficou bom. Anteneiro quando discute arrepia até o lombo de matungo.
Gabriel, 
Se tu tirares a estacionária de uma harmônica, terás tirado a estacionaria da fundamental também. Como eu disse não precisas trabalhar com as freqüências altas. Trabalha-se por relação.
Um osciloscópio de 20MHz é muito barato.
2.400MHz / 2 = 1.200MHz. Já ficou mais fácil. 
1.200MHz / 2 = 600 MHz Melhorou mais ainda.
600MHz / 2 = 300 MHz Quase lá.
300MHz / 2 = 150 MHz Chegou pertinho
150 MHz / 2 = 75 MHz Agora é barbada
75MHz / 2 = 35 MHz Último passo
35MHz / 2 = 17,5 MHz Chegou. Freqüência do 
osciloscopio. MORO?
O diabo era um cara muito ruim. Adorava fazer diabruras e ninguém aceitava ele. Mas o tempo foi passando, passando, passando e de tanto agir errado o diabo resolveu ser simplesmente o oposto do certo. Tudo com ele tinha que ser ao contrário. Foi o grande erro do diabo. Ao fazer isso ficou fácil perceber o que era certo e o diabo passou a ser o contrario do oposto. Hoje não vivemos mais sem o maldito do capeta. Senão, quem vai garantir o que é certo?
Gabriel, vai por mim. 
PS.
Não queres organizar um curso em parceria comigo? Poderias ser a imagem do meu domínio, ou eu poderia ser a primitiva da tua integral. Mas uma coisa é certa, nós dois juntos seríamos um grande diferencial. Sei que tu entendeu a metáfora que se esconde aqui.
Um abraço.
Gilvan

----------


## motacosta

Gilvan, eu discordo da sua afirmação:

"_Se tu tirares a estacionária de uma harmônica, terás tirado a estacionaria da fundamental também._"

Pelo simples fato de que uma antena não tem 50 ohms nos múltiplos inteiros da melhor faixa de operação (ressonância - ver figura em anexo). Coloque uma antena em uma analisador vetorial e vai perceber isso logo de cara. O que você tá dizendo é que uma antena tem 50 ohms (ou outra impedância desejada) em todos os múltiplos e submúltiplos da frequencia de operação (ressonância). Aliás, o que você ta dizendo é que existem várias frequencias (múltiplas ou submúltiplas inteiras da fundamental) onde o VSWR vai ser igual a 1. O que sabemos que não é verdade. Isso é matematicamente provado quando temos que a impedância da antena dependa da frequencia Z = R + jwX. O termo "jwX" depende da frequencia (pulso). Para cada pulso você terá um Z diferente (que não é 50 ohms). Não ignore a matemática, ela é importante aqui. Vá por mim, digo eu.

Veja o exemplo a figura em anexo tirado de: The Copper Toilet Float Experimental Wideband Antenna. 

Veja que o melhor VSWR (prox. de 1) é em 1.5 GHz. Não signfica que em 750 Mhz, 3 GHz ou 4.5 GHz temos VSWR igual a 1 por ser múltiplo inteiro de 1.5 GHz. 

Você sintonizar uma antena com pulso referente a 17.5 MHz não signfica "nem a pau" que essa antena tá perfeitamente casada em 2.4 GHz. Nem a pau mesmo.

Fico lisonjeado pelo convite do curso, mas tenho restrições quanto a deslocamento e horários, o que talvez não seja interessante pra você. Quando vier no Rio avise.

Forte abraço, tudo de bom.





> PAPO DE ANTENEIROS SANTOS
> 
> Agora o papo ficou bom. Anteneiro quando discute arrepia até o lombo de matungo.
> Gabriel, 
> Como eu disse não precisas trabalhar com as freqüências altas. Trabalha-se por relação.
> Um osciloscópio de 20MHz é muito barato.
> 2.400MHz / 2 = 1.200MHz. Já ficou mais fácil. 
> 1.200MHz / 2 = 600 MHz Melhorou mais ainda.
> 600MHz / 2 = 300 MHz Quase lá.
> ...

----------


## GilvanEnriconi

Gabriel, Impedância de antena para provedor de internet é tabu porque é difícel. Como tu escreveu a impedância de uma antena é uma grandeza complexa composta pela resistência de irradiação somada com a resistência que dissipa calor e a resistencia resultante da reatância indutiva/capacitica, formando essas duas grandesas um ângulo de fase. Mas estas grandezas não são levadas em consideração por quem compra uma antena de R$ 50,00. Duvido que alguem aqui do fórum já tenha perguntado para o fabricante o valor da impedância complexa da antena que compra.
Antena com resistência de irradiação alta e reatância baixa é coisa de antena cara ou de anteneiro.
Se eu fosse ensinar para acadêmicos a tirar onda estacionária numa instalação de antena, recomendaria que usassem instrumentos da linha de medidores da Bird, da Tectronic ou da HP mas, como tu bem comentou, são equipamentos caros. Então o que fazer com quem não quer gastar muito? Em eletrônica, somos mestres em encontrar o caminho mais curto e barato, por isso sugeri o geitinho do pulso. 
Este processo é eficiente e barato. Os exemplos que eu dei de harmônicos, foi para explicar como escolher o pulso equivalente. Garanto que consegue-se melhorar o casamento de impedância usando o modelo que eu expliquei. Quando eu dou o curso, faço este ajuste para os alunos aprenderem. Claro que no curso eu ensino o tempo do pulso.
Ao aplicar este processo, não estou fazendo um acolamento perfeito como compreendestes, concordo que isso seja impossível. O melhor acoplamento que se consegue com antenas e rádios caros ou com um bom anteneiro, alcançam uma eficiência de 80% ou um VSWR de 2,85. Mas para provedor de internet estes valores são impossíveis porque só usam antenas e rádios baratos e os técnicos tem muita relutância em aprender acoplamento.
Em média na instalação de uma antena de 2,4GHz por um proverdor, o melhor conseguido é que no máximo 40% da potência do rádio seja transformada em onda eletromagnética irradiada, o resto se perde em calor na antena porcaria e na imperícia do técnico instalador. Interessante notar que o ganho da antena não muda, gerando assim um grande engano no entendimento do problema.
No entanto, usando a técnica da reflectometria a instalação fica macximisada. Vale a pena. Em terra de cego quem tem um olho é rei. Se ser um bom técnico é difícel, ser um bom anteneiro é mais difícel ainda.

----------


## GilvanEnriconi

RÁDIOS AF
Costumo fazer link com rádios que não precisam estar homologados pela Anatel e não necessitam de licença. Estes rádios operam com uma velocidade de 100Mbps e alcançam até 7 km. São fáceis de instalar e estão dentro das Normas Técnicas. Não usam antenas de espécie nenhuma, não sofrem interferências, possuem relação sinal/ruído muito alta e o preço não é mais caro que um bom rádio. Altamente acessível.
Estes rádios são muito utilizados pelos radio difusores. Quem sabe em muitos casos seriam ótimos para um provedor de internet. 
Nunca ministrei curso sobre rádios para os provedores, somente de antenas, sempre achei que esta área de conhecimento estava muito fragilizada, mas vocês nem imaginam o quanto de recursos existem nos rádios.
Quem sabe este pessoal que ministram curso sobre rádios possam ensinar a operar com rádios nas freqüências que a Anatel libera completamente e que operam acima de 275GHz. Existem maravilhas a disposição. 
Eu estou á disposição para qualquer solicitação fácil.
Quem disse que não dá, com freqüência alta, atravessar um arvoredo? Ou uma cerca de tela? Ou um furo na parede? Ou entre dois edifícios muito juntos? Linha de Fresnel? Qua...qua...qua... ela depende do comprimento de onda e este depende da freqüência. 
Um bom anteneiro consegue passar o seu sinal por dentro de qualquer furinho. 
Vocês já fizeram numa mesa de snook um corte ao fundo? Ou uma caçapada numa bola esnucada? Isso também dá para fazer com o sinal de alta freqüência. Legal né?
A propósito, se preparem que este ano eu vou incomodar muito mais aqueles que não gostam das minhas linhas. Aqueles que gostam vão festejar e os indiferentes irão se coçar muito. Tudo graças ao elixir da surpresa.
Não cumprimente jacaré, não dê beijinho de tchau tchau em onça e não faça carinho em sucuri. Aqui é Brasil, terra de grande diversidade, fauna majestosa e grandes anteneiros.
Bom início de ano.
A propósito, estou de férias na praia de Xangrilá. Quem quiser ir lá bater papo, leve a cerveja. Como sou gaúcho, prefiro Polar !!

Gilvan

----------


## bjaraujo

> RÁDIOS AF
> Costumo fazer link com rádios que não precisam estar homologados pela Anatel e não necessitam de licença. Estes rádios operam com uma velocidade de 100Mbps e alcançam até 7 km. São fáceis de instalar e estão dentro das Normas Técnicas. Não usam antenas de espécie nenhuma, não sofrem interferências, possuem relação sinal/ruído muito alta e o preço não é mais caro que um bom rádio. Altamente acessível.
> Estes rádios são muito utilizados pelos radio difusores. Quem sabe em muitos casos seriam ótimos para um provedor de internet. 
> Nunca ministrei curso sobre rádios para os provedores, somente de antenas, sempre achei que esta área de conhecimento estava muito fragilizada, mas vocês nem imaginam o quanto de recursos existem nos rádios.
> Quem sabe este pessoal que ministram curso sobre rádios possam ensinar a operar com rádios nas freqüências que a Anatel libera completamente e que operam acima de 275GHz. Existem maravilhas a disposição. 
> Eu estou á disposição para qualquer solicitação fácil.
> Quem disse que não dá, com freqüência alta, atravessar um arvoredo? Ou uma cerca de tela? Ou um furo na parede? Ou entre dois edifícios muito juntos? Linha de Fresnel? Qua...qua...qua... ela depende do comprimento de onda e este depende da freqüência. 
> Um bom anteneiro consegue passar o seu sinal por dentro de qualquer furinho. 
> Vocês já fizeram numa mesa de snook um corte ao fundo? Ou uma caçapada numa bola esnucada? Isso também dá para fazer com o sinal de alta freqüência. Legal né?
> ...


Bom 2010.

----------


## GilvanEnriconi

Olá rapaziada.

Durante o ano passado, publiquei alguns artigos aqui neste post onde apresentava algumas questões clássicas da física que a meu ver deveriam ser uma bandeira para os anteneiros. Foram todos temas acadêmicos usados com a pedagogia de um velho professor.
Alguns gostaram outros detestaram. É sempre assim. Acho até que a maioria detestou, então resolvi parar com as histórias mesmo que nelas houvesse conteúdos muito didáticos. Sempre ás uso antes de dar uma aula, espalho o conto antecipadamente e em cima dele aprofundamos na classe de aula o conteúdo principal. Em alguma página anterior chamei esta estratégia de Pega Ratão.
A Antena Metafísica I e II era uma proposta interessantíssima para nos aproximarmos nos problemas que enfrentamos quando fazemos telecomunicações com rádios que operam quase na freqüência da luz. 
Na seqüência destes contos haveria a Antena Metafísica III. Não a publiquei aqui. Uma que é muito grande, outra que eu encontrei uma solução intermediária. Publiquei Antena Metafísica III no meu site Geenge - >>>>>>>>>> no ícone O Anteneiro. Quem quiser ler, está lá. 
Este ano estarei dando cursos demonstrando o funcionamento destes rádios que operam na faixa de EHF. São de bom preço, trafegam 100MBps full e alcançam distâncias de até 7Km. Outra coisa muito interessante é o fado de estarem incluído numa faixa de freqüência que ainda não precisa licença da Anatel. 
Que este ano seja o melhor ano para todos.
Um abraço.

----------


## GilvanEnriconi

Olá rapaziada.
Deem uma olhada neste link abaixo e pensem em voz baixa. Não é invenção minha, isso existe desde os promórdios.
Gilvan

http://www.geenge.com.br/sig/home/ver_modulo2.php?codigo=28[/URL]

----------


## bjaraujo

Estariam estes rádios em fases diferentes? O bom do uso de um só antena é não gerar poluição desnecessária, todavia-porém-entretando como distinguir um do outro se estivem no mesmo canal? Ou há necessidade de canais diferentes?

----------


## 1929

> Olá rapaziada.
> Deem uma olhada neste link abaixo e pensem em voz baixa. Não é invenção minha, isso existe desde os promórdios.
> Gilvan
> 
> http://www.geenge.com.br/sig/home/ver_modulo2.php?codigo=28[/URL]


Caraca, como eu estou gostando destes radinhos (dir-300) baratos da D-link. Com firmware dd-wrt eles ficam um balaço para usar como clientes. Eles iriam bem para um ponto de acesso nesta configuração do desenho?

Num tópico aqui foi comentado que isso é possivel com duplexador mas que era inviável economicamente.
Dá uma palhinha para nós de custos deste "acoplador".
Vou acabar tendo que ir lá na rua Camoati, 210

----------


## GilvanEnriconi

UM BOM ANTENEIRO FAZ E ACONTECE

Olá Rapaziada.

Um sábio desses da índia disse isso.
-Devemos fazer três atitudes para alcançar a felicidade.
1 - Ensinar o que se sabe
2 – Perguntar o que se ignora
*3 – Praticar o que se ensina

Um Rabino disse assim: 
- Que devemos ter três atitudes para alcançar a felicidade:
1 - Ensinar o que se sabe
2 – Perguntar o que se ignora
3 – Treinar o que se ensina.
*segundo ele, foi assim que ele ficou rico

Minha sugestão é que vocês não pratiquem, mas que vocês treinem. Qual a diferença entre treinar e praticar? Vou responder. Um jogador de futebol treina. Um homem da ciência pratica. A sutileza faz toda a diferença. Vocês praticam nas instalações. eu pratico no curso.

Vai ai uma carta para vocês colocarem de baixo da manga e usarem na hora certa. Pratiquem.

Não é poesia, não é música, não é conto, não é charada. Ou então é tudo isso com o apelido de telecomunicação. 

A propósito antes de eu começar, aqui vai uma pergunta:
-Vocês gostam de balé? 

THROUGHPUT

----------


## GilvanEnriconi

Fundamento do TMagico

É muito fácil fazer um curso acadêmico de antenas, qualquer engenheiro de telecomunicações está qualificado para isso. Mas onde existe um curso que ensine os conteúdos que eu desenvolvo? Quem participou do meu curso e não se enriqueceu com o que aprendeu? Quem participou do curso quis ensinar o que aprendeu para vocês? Conhecimento é o segredo do sucesso, por isso ficaram quietos.
No link que eu apresento aqui, estão os desenhos que sustentam a explicação do T MÁGICO. Olhem com atenção e se convençam. A culpa de ele existir não é minha e quem o batizou com esse nome não fui eu. No entanto eu fabrico o melhor T MÁGICO do Brasil. Claro, sou o único fabricante por enquanto, daqui a pouco vai virar moda, esperem para ver. 
Vocês iluminam uma cidade, bem ou mal vocês constroem um LENÇOL DIGITAL , isso não é pouca coisa. O crescimento é certo, imaginem administrar dez mil, vinte mil usuários, não vai ser fácil, ferramentas como essa do T MÁGICO precisam ter seu uso dominado pelos anteneiros.
Se quiseres ver um T MÁGICO funcionando escreva-se para o curso dia 13 de março. Duvido que você não se apaixone.

Um abraço.

----------


## GilvanEnriconi

Acreditem o T Mágico é uma bela solução,
olhem o desenho que este link contem.
T M

----------


## fernandofiorentinn

e quanto custa esse "T magico"?

----------


## GilvanEnriconi

Olá Fernando.
Que bom que tu perguntaste. Estamos vendendo o T Mágico por CR$ 180,00 com direito a trocar por antena se não agradar.
Duvido que não agrade.

----------


## fernandofiorentinn

Justo... mas antes me responda uma coisa sobre o funcionamento dele, é como um load balance jogando uma conexao para cada ap? juro pra ti aque nao entendi muito bem seus desenhos... podia continuar com os contos de fadas eram mais faceis...

----------


## 1929

Gilvan, estou gostando, pois ultimamente tu (acho que posso trata-lo assim, pois somos da mesma geração), tens vindo dar algumas explicações a mais, não deixando o assunto totalmente solto como antigamente.
Não vou entrar no mérito técnico da coisa, mas este equipamento colocado lá em cima, não vai criar uma tremenda dor de cabeça com a Anatel?
Já que ele resolve , não seria o caso de fazer uma homologação do produto?

----------


## GilvanEnriconi

REPLICANDO

Realmente a Anatel nos martiriza com essas homologações, todo o equipamento de telecomunicações deve ser homologado, não interessa se tem qualidade ou não, se funciona bem ou mal, se é caro ou barato. Interessa apenas que a Anatel fature bem sobre os usuários. O T Mágico não sei se é homologado.
O T Mágico é antigo e é usado nas telecomunicações à muitos anos, se ele não está homologado o crime é muito grande. O tempo e a conivência se uniram no uso deste artefato sem homologação.
Eu vou homologar o meu T Mágico, porem vou esperar um pouco, hoje eu o fabrico como um artefato independente, estou trabalhando na construção de uma antena cujo alimentador seja o T Mágico então o necessário será homologar a antena e não o T Mágico.
Sugiro que vocês adquiram um T Mágico e o use como equipamento experimental. A cultura necessária pára o domínio desta tecnologia vai demorar um tempo para se impor. Quem largar na frente desta corrida chegará ao final primeiro.
Por favor, não associem a palavra mágico comigo. Já disse antes, não fui eu quem botou o nome no T Mágico. Eu não faço magia, faço ciências físicas, não tenho culpa de a magia ser a porta da frente do castelo científico. Se quiserem culpar alguém por esta realidade, culpem a civilização humana. 
Hoje é sábado, estou bem disposto, vou explicar lentamente o T Mágico.
Imaginem um tubo retangular qualquer. Se este tubo estivesse ligado num AP de 2,4GHz e conduzisse este sinal por dentro como se fosse água num cano. Deu?
O sinal que sairia na saída do tubo retangular seria igual ao sinal que entrou no tubo retangular somente num caso. No caso de a impedância da saída do tubo retangular fosse igual a impedância da entrada do tubo retangular.
Existem dois valores para as dimensões do tubo retangular que são muito importantes a saber:
PRIMEIRO CASO
Existe uma dimensão do tubo retangular na qual a impedância de entrada é igual a impedância de saída. (Condução)
SEGUNDO CASO
Existe uma dimensão do tubo retangular na qual a impedância de entrada é muito diferente da impedância de saída. (corte)
Ora, basta construir o T Mágico de maneira que Um AP enxergue o outro AP como no segundo caso e os dois AP enxerguem a antena como no primeiro caso.
Moro?
Tai a explicação.
Como eu disse hoje é sábado e nós sabemos do mestre Vinícios que:

Impossível fugir a essa dura realidade
Neste momento todos os bares estão repletos de homens vazios 
Todos os namorados estão de mãos entrelaçadas
Todos os maridos estão funcionando regularmente 
Todas as mulheres estão atentas
Porque hoje é sábado. 
Ao revés, precisamos ser lógicos, freqüentemente dogmáticos 
Precisamos encarar o problema das colocações morais e estéticas 
Precisamos impor o T Mágico. 

Porque é sábado.

----------


## lgiudice

Boa tarde a todos!

Eng. Gilvan, seria possível fazer cascateamento utilizando 2 T mágicos, 1 antena e 3 rádios?
Qual seria o impacto (consequência) disso.

Onde será o curso do dia 13 de março?

Obrigado!

----------


## GilvanEnriconi

Olá Igiudice

Que perguntinha heim?? 
Depois sou eu que sou inventor. Anteneiro é um cara que está sempre criando. Que coisa, não sei se isso é uma qualidade ou uma desgraça. Vou te dar duas meias respostas pois acho que tu tens um olho só e vive num reino de cegos.
PRIMEIRA MEIA RESPOSTA:
Teoricamente funciona.
SEGUNDA MEIA RESPOSTA:
Nunca testei e não tenho notícias que alguém tenha testado.
.
Que dilema tu criou, as dúvidas me atormentam de noite, espero que comas alguma coisa que te faça mal e tenhas que ficar por uma semana sempre perto de um restroom. Esta é a praga da minha vingança que eu te rogo. 
.
PS
Gostei da tua astúcia, mas não gostei do teu nome.
.
Confira o desenho deste link
.
T M

----------


## 1929

Gilvan, parece mesmo que tu estás melhorando em alguns aspectos, como responder as questões. Acredito que com o tempo as respostas poderão ir melhorando ao ponto de abranger mais aspectos técnicos. Mas já é um bom começo. 
Nas outras listas que tu participa, outros também notaram esta disposição mudada e positiva.

E veja quantas dúvidas, tanto positivas como negativas tu geraste na mente dos foristas. Se não tivesses voltado ao tópico para responder, este assunto não estaria indo adiante.

Nas meias respostas que deste, disseste que teoricamente deveria funcionar.
Mas se não testou, porque não fazer este teste ainda hoje, e postar o resultado? Assim tu vais dormir mais tranquilo esta noite.

Sei que estas brincando, mas não rogas pragas nem de brinquedo. Eu não tenho medo e não acredito. Mas vai que acontece algo, e daí como tu ficas?
"Yo no creo en brujas, pero que las hay, las hay."

----------


## lgiudice

> Olá Igiudice
> 
> Que perguntinha heim?? 
> Depois sou eu que sou inventor. Anteneiro é um cara que está sempre criando. Que coisa, não sei se isso é uma qualidade ou uma desgraça. Vou te dar duas meias respostas pois acho que tu tens um olho só e vive num reino de cegos.
> PRIMEIRA MEIA RESPOSTA:
> Teoricamente funciona.
> SEGUNDA MEIA RESPOSTA:
> Nunca testei e não tenho notícias que alguém tenha testado.
> .
> ...


Olá GilvanEnriconi!

Primeiramente gostaria de entender qual o problema com meu nome?

Caso haja a possibilidade do cascateamento teriamos q acrescentar + 3 db na perda (ficariam 6 db no conjunto)?

E se fosse confeccionado um "QUAD Mágico", ligariamos 3 rádios com a mesma perda de 3 db?

T+

----------


## GilvanEnriconi

Olá Pessoal
Desculpem por me aproveitar desta coisa que alguns chamam de marketing. Mas se eu não fizer isso, como vou implementar o artefato? Espero que a maioria aprecie.
Neste link abaixo, estou apresentando o T Mágico fabricado por mim e convidando a todos á participarem do curso de antenas. Venha aprender a construir um LENÇOL DIGITAL e a utilizar a tecnologia do T MÁGICO.
Um abraço a todos.

Cat

----------


## flavioffk

Aproveitando um tempo que me sobrou ontem, fui visitar o Sr. Gilvan na Geenge, como fico próximo a Porto Alegre, marquei com ele para ver ao vivo o famoso T Magico.

A Necessidade surgiu devido a quantia de antenas instaladas aqui no meu ponto principal, pois distribuo para outras cidades e mais os AP de clientes locais, minha torre ja esta quase saturada.

Com a promessa do T magico ligar 2 rádios em 1 antena, sei que magica não existe, mas na curiosidade e dando um voto de confiança, fui ver o mesmo.

Primeira vista, é um equipamento feito como guia de ondas e cavidades de ressonância, com bastante regulagens. 

O Sr. Gilvan ligou o T magico nos equipamentos (gerador RF, osciloscópio etc), e me mostrou o produto em funcionamento, mas como laboratório quase tudo funciona bem, fiquei desconfiado.

Paguei pra ver, comprei um T magico para testar em campo, paguei R$ 180,00 e trouxe. 

Hoje pela manha, vim cedo para a empresa, peguei o T, subi na minha torre para enfim testar em ambiente real.

Minha situação atual: 01 RB433 + 02 R52H Ligados em 02 Setoriais 90º 17Dbi


Como quero economizar espaço mudei para o seguinte ambinete:

01 RB 433 + 01 EMP-8603 + R52N + 01 SETORIAL HYPERLINK 17DBI 120ª (equipamentos que ja tinha aqui parados)

Antes tinha 2 Setoriais cobrindo 180º, coloquei entre as 2 a de 120º e liguei no T Magico

1 -ANTENA CONECTADA NO T MAGICO
2- EM8603 LIGADO COMO SSID DOS CLIENTES DA MINHA SETORIAL DA DIREITA

Configurei este cartão exatamente igual minha rede principal, canais, etc.

Fiquei perdido no inicio, devido as regulagens, ai fui mexendo em uma, vendo o resultado, e assim por diante. Consegui deixar todos clientes navegando com um bom sinal.


3. - Liguei o R52N ao T Magico e fiz a mesma configuração dos clientes da minha setorial esquerda, e calibrei o T Magico


Resultados:

1- Quanto ao tipo de Instalação - Num primeiro momento assusta, tem que prestar atenção no que ta mexendo, e com o olho na tela do notebook até calibrar, meia volta ja muda tudo na tela.

2- Quanto a qualidade: Funcionou, até agora todos clientes navegando sem qualquer problema.

3- Quanto ao Custo beneficio: Consegui economizar 2 Setoriais, bem como ferragens e espaço na torre.

4- Vantagens: Dobro de clientes em uma unica antena, mesmo sendo 2 radios.

5- Criticas: O Sr. Gilvan me entregou previamente calibrado para os canais que eu usava, porém no ambiente real, mudou tudo completamente, tive que mexer nas regulagens até chegar a um nivel de qualidade. Isto em telefonema que fiz a ele, me explicou que mudou devido aos cabos usados, pois a calibragem foi para os cabos que ele tinha no equipamento, como usei outros cabos, bem como metragens diferente, o cenário mudou.

6- GERAL: O funcionamento foi satisfatório, consegui realmente usar 02 rádios em uma mesma antena, sem interferência, com uma boa isolação entre eles, e todos clientes navegando sem sentir diferença alguma.



Vou esperar alguns dias para ver o andamento geral do T magico, e pretendo comprar 02 T Magico para formar um BackBone, creio que funcionará melhor que uma antena de polarização dupla. Usarei 02 Rádios em cada ponta fazendo Nstreme dual com 01 unica antena. Estou fazendo fotos e videos, bem como print das telas para postar na proxima semana.


Bem, no mais é isto, não to criticando, nem ajudando, apenas dando a real dos testes que fiz aqui.



Abraços 




Flavio Karoleski
Viaguaiba Provedor e Portal de Internet

----------


## GilvanEnriconi

Será que algum de vocês acenderia uma luz no meu porão? A minha lâmpada está queimada.

.

Seria possível pegar o firmware de um AP de RFID e instalar num AP de 2,4GHz? 

.

Um AP para wireless hoje custa vinte vezes mais barato que um AP de RFID.

.

Caso queiram inteirar-se em RFID olhem o site abaixo. A Geenge fabrica as antenas para eles.



Solid Invent - Sua necessidade com nosso RFID!

.

Amanhã vai chover canivete aberto aqui no salão do curso.

----------


## GilvanEnriconi

Olá Rapaziada.

No dia 13 de março de 2.010 estiveram reunidos no covil dos anteneiros que fica na Geenge em Porto Alegre a seguinte tripulação. 
COMANDO
Capitão............... Gilvan Enriconi
Imediato.............. Mateus Preuchner
Mestre................ Lisane Tainete Prauchner
Contra-mestre.... Patrícia Da Silva Santana.

MARINHEIROS DE PRIMEIRA CLASSE

1) MARUJO RECRUTAMENTO ALOJAMENTO
2) Evaldo A. Esperança	São José do Ouro [email protected]
3) Heron Ziebert Criciumal	[email protected] 
4) Renato E. Rodrigues	Campo Novo [email protected]
5) Lione José Bohn	TrêsPassos [email protected]
6) Jandir Antonio Pioner	Campo Bom [email protected]
6) Regimar Costa	Eldorado [email protected].b
7) Lecir Haas Campinas da Missões [email protected]
8) Maurício C. Biscarov São José do Ouro [email protected]
9) Flávio Karoleski	Guaíba	[email protected]
10) Luiz Carlos Madeira	Torres	[email protected]
11) Rodrigo Heberle	Caxias do Sul	[email protected]
12) Marlos Scein Boavista do Buricá	Marlos - [email protected]


A nave era pequena, mas o mar era enorme, no seu mastro principal flamulava uma bandeira preta com o desenho branco de um T Mágico . Bravamente superamos as piores ondas e conseguimos atracar num porto seguro. Ao chegarmos lá todos diziam a mesma coisa:
-Aquela hora que o Lençol Digital nos atingiu de cheio foi a hora mais crítica.
Gostei muito da tripulação, todos demonstraram habilidades fora do comum. Se outros mares eu tiver que navegar, vou convocá-los de novo.
Abaixo vai um brinde para aqueles que gostam de maionese. Desculpem mas acredito que a arte é o grande lubrificante que se coloca nas engrenagens da compreensão humana. 
Quem gostar leia, os mais rígidos delete.
Um abraço a todos.

Gilvan



Continua......

----------


## GilvanEnriconi

Continuação......

Sal


MENTINDO NUMA LAN DE SALÃO

Sempre fui um pé de vento no salão, envolver uma cintura feminina e girar em harmonia com a música sempre foi algo deliciosamente sensual para mim. Com o tempo os passos acontecem sem planejamento, o par simplesmente baila entre os casais no salão como um esquiador descendo numa montanha de neve sinuosa lisa e íngreme. Jamais pode haver um passo errado, uma colocação de pé onde não deveria ou acontece o tropeço, a velocidade cai, a graça morre, e a sexualidade finda.
No meio do salão, com um braço cingindo sua cintura e o outro no ar segurando a sua mão direita, rodeávamos no salão onde nos últimos quarenta anos havíamos dançado. 
Lembro que quando começamos a dançar, a música que estava tocando era importante para nós, de acordo com o seu ritmo bailávamos no salão vazio, eu tinha muitos jeitos de conduzi-la. Mas o tempo foi passando e com ele as coisas foram mudando, a música o corpo, e o jeito de dançar e principalmente a quantidade de pares dançando que mudavam em quantidade incessante e de forma inclemente. Agora, basta a orquestra começar e o salão esta cheio, porem duas coisas não mudaram nesse tempo todo, foi o tamanho do salão e o meu par. Somos dois esquiadores sobre o mesmo patim vencendo a montanha branca onde muitas vezes caímos mas nos levantamos todas as vezes até que aprendemos a domina-lá mesmo que para isso estejamos levando hoje como bandeira a cor que esta montanha branca nos pintou nos cabelos.
Nos primeiros dias dançávamos roçando suavemente as pernas, botando toda a atenção nas curvas da dança, pois era o melhor pretexto para aquele sexo idílico, naquelas horas o salão parecia não existir. Depois veio o perfume que vinha do seu pescoço que para ocupava todo o volume do salão, o mundo dos sentidos naquele tempo podia ser explicando pelo olfato. O salão inteiro tinha o seu cheiro, até a música podia ser dançada seguindo as ondas de perfume no ar. O erotismo não vinha só da irradiação do aroma, haviam também os seios e o sexo, estas foram descobertas que terminaram com um obrigado meu Deus. 
Os anos foram passadas as coisas humanas que passam mudam. Tudo lentamente mudava em nós, menos o salão.
Mudar não quer dizer perder, quer dizer trocar e eu garanto que a natureza nos organizou de forma que nas nossas negociações com o tempo, sempre saímos ganhando. Isso não dá para explicar, é preciso deixar as pistas curvas e profundas da nossa estrada vir morar nas linhas do nosso rosto para poder entender. Por isso eu penso que muito poucas pessoas podem compreender a troca, visto que poucos são aqueles que tiveram o tempo necessário na vida e dentre aqueles que tiveram este privilégio poucos souberam ser bons negociadores com a dor.
Não sei dizer á partir de quando comecei a enxergar os outros pares no salão, sei que de um momento em diante comecei a perceber que o número de pares que dançavam mudava muito, e a quantidade deles dependia de duas coisas, da música que tocava e do jeito de dançar. Acho que despertamos para esta percepção quando por abuso de emoção decidimos que não havia mais fronteiras e nós estávamos nos transformando numa unidade, isso levou para nós, quarenta anos.
Assim como tudo fluía bem no nosso lado de dentro, finalmente comecei a olhar para fora e lá estavam os outros, todos naquele salão, todos dançando no baile da vida. Alguns rostos eu reconhecia como muito antigo outros eram novos, mas todos estavam ali, e nunca haviam sido tantos. Cada novo par que subia para dançar influenciava em outro par, ainda que este outro par estivesse do outro lado do salão. Na verdade todos dançavam no salão como um só par. Como se fossem a LAN do salão. A orquestra? Ora a orquestra era só o AP. Havia em todos um protocolo de como dançar adequadamente. Minha mulher olhou nos meus olhos e perguntou:
-O que tu estas pensando? Não é em antena é?
-Claro que não querida, apenas observava que todos os pares que estão dançando não colidem ou se atrapalhem embora o salão esteja cheio. 
Continuei dançando de olhos fechados para ela não olhar lá dentro e ver que eu havia mentido.

FIM

----------


## GilvanEnriconi

A eficiência com que trabalha um conjugado AP-Cabo-Antena é uma questão muito séria numa instalação. A mudança da eficiência numa instalação pode significar algo igual a trocar uma antena de 20 DBi de ganho por outra de 29 dBi. Na maioria dos casos de instalação onde falta sinal, bastaria aumentar a eficiência do conjugado. Este link abaixo mostra a relação entre eficiência e VSWR. Um medidor de VSWR custa barato e é fácil de usar. Para crescer é necessário se instrumentar.


Tabela VSWR

----------


## GilvanEnriconi

Pensamento
Tenho insistido na necessidade da construção do Lençol Digital em provedores de internet que possuam muitos usuários. Sou da opinião que esta tecnologia deve ser implantada e discutida entre todos para definir aquilo que se chama Padrão de Qualidade (PQ). Coloco abaixo uma lista resumida de como construir um Lençol Digital em torno de um POP. Demonstrações de sua eficiência eu faço em laboratório para quem assiste. Porem, este conceito não é uma invenção moderna, é sim, uma invenção mais velha que eu.
Níveis de Sinal
Quem determina o nível de sinal que o usuário deve funcionar, é o AP do POP. Estes valores devem ser estabelecidos pelo dono dos serviços que estabelecerá o Padrão de Qualidade do seu provedor. O técnico instalador deverá usar as ferramentas teóricas e mecânicas para obedecendo o projeto do POP, instalar o cliente com as constantes físicas pré determinadas pelo dono do provedor.
Técnica
Atenue no cabo coaxial 6dB, com o auxílio do interferômetro. Isto é muito fácil de fazer. Deixe a potencia ERP com 6dB menos. Este valor servirá como barreira de segurança contra interferências.
Área de cobertura
Com o POP irradiando, estabeleça a última linha de contorno do POP de forma que cubra +/- 80% do número de usuários possíveis dentro do lóbulo da antena. Este percentual deve admitir uma quantidade maior de clientes que a capacidade do rádio que alimenta a antena de POP.
Padrão de qualidade PQ
Vá ao limite da linha de contorno e faça uma conexão com o POP definindo o valor do nível de sinal que chega no POP, do ruído, e do performance do enlace. Estes valores deverão ser adotados como PQ daquele POP.
Lençol Digital
Dentro deste circulo que você estabeleceu com a última linha de contorno, todos os clientes deverão ficar com o mesmo PQ estabelecido. Todos os usuários instalados dentro deste círculo estarão dentro do que se chama Lençol Digital. Os clientes que estiverem mais perto do POP deverão ter o mesmo PQ que os clientes que estiverem mais afastados do POP.
Ferramentas
N° FERRAMENTAS TEÓRICAS
1	Implantação	Prospecção
2	Canal de RF	Ajuste no AP
3	Apontamento	Elevação Azimute
4	Polaridade	Escolha entre as 4 possíveis
5	Visada	Obstrução do Raio de Fresnel
6	Superposição	Posicionamento da antena no espaço
7	Lóbulo	Fonte de alimentação e radoma
8	Curva de resposta da antena	Melhor ganho da antena no canal desejado
9	Onda estacionária	Ajuste do VSWR
10	Eficiência da antena	Acoplamento correto
11	Interferência	Eliminação de sinais indesejáveis
12	Equalização	Construção do Lençol Digital
13	T Mágico	Ajuste

Visão
Como fazer para construir um Lençol Digital com um PQ determinado utilizando apenas o Lep-top? 
Na frente de um vobuloscópio aprenda a fazer o tratamento no espectro de freqüência. Fácil de compreender. Depois de compreendido os conceitos, com qualquer Lap-Top você brincará com as ferramentas e construirá um Lençol Digital com o Padrão de Qualidade que você quiser. É mole? Eu acho que é, quando eu ensino isso no curso todos aprendem e fazem bom uso. 
Dia 24 estarei promovendo mais um curso no Rio de Janeiro, particípe.

Um abraço.

----------


## Teluri

ô Gilvan, tú ainda não se cansou de tentar vender esse curso meia boca não? Anuncia lá na lista da Abramulti... eles devem estar sentindo saudades suas e do seu filho.

----------


## GilvanEnriconi

Caro Teluri.
Fiquei surpreso com a tua posição em relação a mim. Vou responder teu questionamento e argumentar, caso descordes, o que está no teu direito, peço antecipadamente minhas desculpas.
Primeiro quero te dizer que não me cansei de vender o meu curso, faço isso com uma satisfação que nasce da opinião que aqueles que fizeram o curso revelam por escrito para mim. O grau de avaliação é de quase cem por cento. Nunca ninguém que fez o curso depreciou o seu conteúdo. Admira-me que tu que não fez o curso possa ter uma opinião pejorativa. Meu amiguinho, estás dando opinião sobre aquilo que tu não conhece, coitado dos teus clientes.
Quanto a eu anunciar na Abramulti, não o faço porque o presidente daquela associação não o quer. Porém pode ter certeza que eu fui muito lucrativo economicamente para a Abramulti e nossa parceria não perseverou por razões econômicas, mas mesmo assim todos os associados daquela associação continuam a dividir interesses comigo. Acho mesmo que todos eles, TODOS, estão também aqui no fórum da Ander-Linux que, sem sombra de dúvida, é onde existe maior cultura técnica.
Meu rapaz. Devo te dizer que quando ploto algum assunto aqui eu faço com muita responsabilidade. Nunca faço nada planfetário, desinformado ou venal. Nunca faço uma afirmação apoiado em minha opinião. Nunca digo “eu acho” nunca dou margem para o errado. Sou sempre cientificamente correto. 
Muitas pessoas reclamam que eu não respondo a perguntas. Concordo com elas, não dou aulas aqui, porém adoro uma provocação que tenha conteúdo. A estas eu respondo e estabeleço um debate com conteúdos. Acredito que aqui é o lugar para isso.
Comecei a plotar meus textos em janeiro de 2.009 com o título de POLUIÇÃO. Os assuntos ali eram tão chocantes que foi lacrado. Tive a impressão de estar profanando culturas cobertas pelo desconhecimento. Poluição era e é um tema extremamente polemico e deveria ser objeto de um congresso de engenharia. No entanto, sobre poluição prevalece o pré-conceito. Que pena, mas mesmo assim o reloginho correu e atingiu o número de 2.100 leitores. Fiquei pensativo.
Mudei o tema e entrei no plotar sobre o título de SUPERPOSIÇÃO. Ali eu ensinei, diverti, polemizei, aprendi e enriqueci com as trocas de afetos que aconteceu. O reloginho maluco que estava zerado correu para o número de 17.728 leituras. Fiquei alarmado, Por que tu pensas que houve tanta leitura? Vou responder. Foi porque pela primeira vez a ciência era mostrada com arte e filosofia, isso é coisa de professor velho. Os textos ficaram tão extensos que resolvi mudar o enfoque, criei a FÍSICA AZUL.
Pensa que o relógio parou ? Que nada; já está com quase 10.000 leituras. 
Numa certa tarde, estava eu comendo bergamota, caminhando de chinelo com o sol me queimando as costas quando resolvi fazer contas. 
Eu plotara na Under-linux durante 14 meses. Nenhum outro artigo teve tantas participações quanto eu tive. Foram mais de 30.000 leituras neste período dando uma média de mais de 2.000 leituras por mês. Foram mais de 70 leituras por dia, incluindo sábados, domingos e feriados. Durante 14 meses os assuntos abordados por mim estiveram sempre na primeira página do tópico Antenas. Por que?
Telurinho, não foi por ironia, sarcasmo, deboche, enigma ou mágica que a participação foiu tão intensa. Foi porque ANTENA é um dos assuntos mais importantes que existem e as pessoas que acessavam os artigos estavam ansiosas para encontrar respostas que satisfizessem os seus anseios. 
Não sei responder a todas as perguntas, mas para aquelas que me foram perguntadas, quando eu sabia, a resposta eu a dava. 
Como tu podes ver, gosto de escrever, quando a gente fica velho, á mais fácil usar as mãos que os pés. Aliás, esta é uma grande diferença entre nós.
 Percebi por artigos colocados no Ander-Linux que existem companheiros de excelente nível técnico. Gente com muito mais conhecimento que eu sobre telecom, mas esse pessoal muito pouco polemiza, não perdem tempo com o grupo, deve ser pelo fato de não poderem tirar vantagens assim como eu que faço a minha propagandazinha. Que pena, gostaria que eles se comportassem mais como gladiadores e que este fórum tivesse o sabor do Coliseu Romano onde os desinformados e incompetentes fossem comidos pelos leões.

----------


## GilvanEnriconi

UM ANTENEIRO, UM ANALISTA OU UM EMPRESÁRIO?
Pois um cara esperto, desses que não pisam em gelo fino, fez um questionamento quanto à validade de ele fazer um curso de antenas. Sei que numa obra mal feita, meio palmo o prego puxa. Pensei bem no que dizer para aquele*qüera* e larguei essa:
Li teu e-mail e carimbei na tua testa a palavra anteneiro. Desculpe pela audácia, mas tu te entregaste na bandeja. Vou fazer para ti alguns comentários sobre as questões levantadas.
Em primeiro lugar te garanto que os problemas nos teus clientes que hora funcionam e hora não funcionam, são 100% resolvíveis. Basta colocares todos os clientes num Lençol Digital planejado. Tenho tanta certeza desta afirmação que aceito qualquer aposta. O curso também é feito para provar isso.
Agora as questões dos instrumentos:
 Teu amigo tem razão, um provedor de internet precisa se instrumentar. No entanto, tudo depende do porte do provedor e do número de seus usuários. Vamos lá.
Se um provedor possui rm torno de 500 usuários, com certeza ele consegue utilizar satisfatoriamente os conhecimentos do curso e estabelecer o seu Lençol Digital só com o lep-top.
Se o provedor de internet possui em torno de 1.000 usuários sou da opinião que só com um lep-top ele não trabalha bem. Vira um bombeiro de tanto correr para apagar incêndio. Este dono de provedor deverá comprar dois medidores. O preço destes dois medidores é menor que o preço de um lep-top barato. 
Se o provedor possui em torno de 3.000 usuários, deverá comprar mais dois aparelhos. Fazendo um investimento de +/- R$5.000,00. Se não comprar vira bombeiro de novo.
E se ele tiver mais que 5.000 usuários? Sou da opinião que nesses casos ele deveria possuir contrato de suporte técnico com empresa que tivesse laboratório completo de eletrônica. Não acho que um provedor de internet grande deva ser um perito em Telecom, porem todos os seus problemas nesta área que possam travar seu crescimento devem ser resolvidos. 
Caro questionador, o difícil não é saber configurar redes de wireless ou entender de telecomunicação. O difícil é ser um bom empresário, Por isso sugiro que procure cabeças competentes versadas nesta área e antes de concordar comigo, avalie e cogite, antes de tomar decisões seja capcioso e sutil. De uma coisa eu tenho certeza, os provedores que irão existir no futuro, serão aqueles que forem dirigidos agora pelos melhores empresários.
Em todos os casos, o curso que eu ministro é como uma radiografia de um paciente. Com o curso, aprenderás a enxergar o problema por um ângulo onde sempre podes saber onde está o teu problema. 
Desculpe pela soberba, mas sou de opinião que quase todos os provedores de internet fazem vôo cego. Lembram os pilotos dos anos 20 quando atravessavam o Atlântico orientado por uma bússola de mão. Gostou dessa?
O curso não é para ensinar antenas, as coitadas só levam a culpa. O curso é para mexer dentro dos miolos dos anteneiros para que eles criem uma visão conjuntural dos fenômenos eletromagnéticos que envolvem rádio, cabo coaxial e antenas. Moro?
Tirando as brincadeiras tudo é verdade. *Cogito ergo sum.* Se precisares de mim estou aqui
http://www.geenge.com.br/sig/home/ver_modulo2.php?codigo=46

Um abraço.

----------


## motacosta

Aldo gostei dos questionamentos e gostaria de fazer um adendo:

O tamanho do cabo não importa quando antena, cabo e gerador estão na mesma impedância (que é o caso dos equipamentos Wi-Fi, mesmo com pequenos desvios nos valores de impedância. Vide artigo do JPJUST - https://under-linux.org/f105/o-fim-d...-stubs-129792/). 

Referências: O Comprimento do cabo coaxial: Folclore X Técnica. (O comprimento do cabo coaxial)


Ou seja, cortar cabo só tem efeito prático quando a intenção é fezer algum casamento de impedância onde essa tríade (antena, cabo e rádio) apresenta impedâncias estupidamente diferentes (Ex: 100 da antena 50 ohms do rádio). Esse não é o caso do wi-fi. Por que? Por que as antenas são homologadas e testadas para virem de fábrica com 50 ohms (ou muito próximo disso, muito mesmo).

ROE = 1 é coisa de radioamador. Para quem tem um monte de clientes sedentos por disponibilidade e largura de banda, se preocupar em transformar um ROE de 1,3 em 1,0 é perda de tempo. O ganho é ridículo e não tem benefício prático fazer isso em cada instalação, embora a teoria seja válida.

Sds,

----------


## motacosta

> AP.
> 
> Bem, sinceramente, como isto está mais para a minha área (Camadas lógicas) digo que o nível de sinal que importa é o SNR, que vai determinar a banda passante (seguindo Shannon-Nyquist) e ai, se tu tens SNR suficiente para a velocidade escolhida, a camada física deixa de influenciar a velocidade de transmissão (Depois de um determinado ponto mínimo necessário para uma modulação funcionar, variações de SNR não influenciam mais), ou seja, basta que todos os clientes estejam acima de um determinado nível de sinal que isso é suficiente para a camada física.


Resumiu bem o que se passa na camada física. "Equalizar" para que "todos recebam o mesmo sinal" não tem nenhum efeito prático e não se baseia em nenhum fundamento técnico. Os rádios têm uma faixa enorme para receber sinais (de -30dbm até aproximadamente -80dm e as taxas variam dentro desse nível). Um outro rádio não vai ficar chateado por que ele recebe -70 e o seu vizinho recebe -50dBm. Isso não influencia em nada depois de um certo patamar.

O que se tem que fazer é dar sinal suficientemente alto em uma célula que se consiga operar com todos clientes em modo somente G. Isso exige células menores, mais pontos de acesso e resulta em clientes mais satisfeitos (mais largura de banda disponível). Usar polarização horizontal ajuda a fugir um pouco da poluição (predominantemente vertical). 

Usar modo B ou B+G representa operar com taxas medíocres. É tiro no pé.

Isso foi amplamente discutido em: https://under-linux.org/f97/sinais-a...a-rede-132082/

Sds,

----------


## 1929

Estamos voltando aos bons debates, aqueles que levam a conclusões práticas. E tudo isso vai ajudar a gente a formar melhor os conceitos.
Eu entendia uma coisa a respeito de ter todos no mesmo nível, mas agora com estas explicações deu para entender melhor outros aspectos.
Por isso eu gostaria de colocar outra questão. É com relação a saturação. Isto realmente existe e se existe,qual o efeito sobre a rede?

Neste link tem uma calculadora.

ZYTRAX - Wireless Calculators

Até que ponto a saturação pode influenciar?

----------


## motacosta

1929, como foi falado na página 3 do https://under-linux.org/f97/sinais-a...82/index3.html (Nesse livro: http://books.google.com.br/books?id=...r%20dbm&f=true), existe uma faixa de operação (tipicamente de -30dBm até aproximadamente -80dBm). Existe também em qualquer rádio o AGC (Controle Automático de Ganho). Porém esse tem seus limites de operação. A condição de saturação existe, mas é absurda. É como se você colocasse dois auto-falantes de 15" com 1000W RMS e usasse isso no volume máximo como headphone. O equivalente seria encostar uma antena na outra ou ligar o coaxial direto de um rádio pro outro. Resumindo: só existe saturação se você usar potências altas, com ganhos altos em distâncias muito curtas (estupidez). Eu diria que nenhum sinal pracisa ser muito maior que a mínima potência requerida para a melhor taxa que você queira (com alguma margem de segurança). 

Exemplo: Para se operar com 54 Mbps no modo G é preciso no mímimo -72 dBm. Nenhum sinal precisa ser muito maior que isso. Mas também não significa que se um cliente tiver -50dBm existe saturação ou outro cliente com potência menor vá ficar triste por isso.

Sds,





> Estamos voltando aos bons debates, aqueles que levam a conclusões práticas. E tudo isso vai ajudar a gente a formar melhor os conceitos.
> Eu entendia uma coisa a respeito de ter todos no mesmo nível, mas agora com estas explicações deu para entender melhor outros aspectos.
> Por isso eu gostaria de colocar outra questão. É com relação a saturação. Isto realmente existe e se existe,qual o efeito sobre a rede?
> 
> Neste link tem uma calculadora.
> 
> ZYTRAX - Wireless Calculators
> 
> Até que ponto a saturação pode influenciar?

----------


## GilvanEnriconi

SEM QUERER QUERENDONa recepção o sinal de RF deve ser equalizado o máximo possível antes de ser entregue para a camada do protocolo. Na transmissão o circuito de RF recebe o sinal que será transmitido sempre com um valor constante. 
Isto é feito em todos os sistemas de comunicação. Olhe este link, http://www.geenge.com.br/sig/home/ver_modulo2.php?codigo=30 ele representa a maneira como é tratado o sinal de TF nas operadoras de telefonia.
Se duvidarem, experimentem. Vocês não são campeões de dizerem “eu testei” ? Pois então testem. Construam um Lençol Digital Modelo.
PARADIGMA 1
Vocês vão me dizer que resolvem o problema de caberem poucos clientes num AP batendo no teclado? 
Vocês vão me dizer que resolvem o problema de internet lenta batendo no teclado? 
Vocês vão me dizer que resolvem o problema de radinhos travando batendo no teclado? 
Vocês vão me dizer que resolvem o problema de ruído alto batendo no teclado? 
Voces vão me dizer que resolvem o problema de perdas de pacotes batendo no teclado? 
Voces vão me dizer que conseguem eliminar uma interferência batendo no teclado? 
Voces vão me dizer que conseguem fazer uma antena irradiar dois rádios simultaneamente sem intermudulação batendo no teclado? 
Vocês vão me dizer que o CAG aplicado na corrente contínua do transistor lá dentro do ship impede que o transistor de RF na entrada do radinho não sature ou corte? 
PARADIGMA 2
Eu vou dizer que vocês não conseguem fazer tudo que o Paradigma 1 cogita? Claro que não. Vocês conseguem e a prova é a bonita obra construída no Brasil por vocês que é a grande rede wireless. O verdadeiro “milagre brasileiro”.
HOLISMO 1
Eu vou dizer que existe uma maneira mais fácil e barata de se fazer essas coisas e que precisa ser dominada pelos anteneiros. Esta maneira somada com o teclado é a solução cabal. Moro? 
HOLISMO 2
Sabado dia 24 estarei apresentando esses temas num curso no Rio De Janeiro para poucas pessoas. Se você quiser participar, chega lá. Será realizado no Hotel Center na Av. Rio Branco n° 33. Se você estiver lá ligue para mim para tomar um amargo comigo, meu celular é (51) 9971.7291.

----------


## marcos do vale

Amigo,

Vou meter a minha colher neste angú!

Então, minhas opiniões:

1 - O que importa não é o nível de sinal, e sim a relação SINALxRUÍDO.
O enlace não fecha num ponto onde o nível de sinal é -50 e o nível de ruído é -49.
Da mesma forma que poderemos fechar com nível de sínal -90 onde o nível de ruído é 0.

2 - Em enlaces ponto-a-ponto devemos levar em conta a relação SINALxRUÍDO em ambas as pontas. Em enlaces ponto-multiponto a coisa complica. Um só ponto (cliente) gerando ruído pode acabar com a qualidade dos outros enlaces (outros clientes) peda degradação do sinal.
O ruído de todo o conjunto de enlaces individuais nem ponto-multiponto é a soma dos ruídos individuais de cada enlace ponto-a-ponto que formam o multi-ponto.

3 - Lembrem-se que a antena é um dispositivo passivo. Ela, além de converter as ondas magnéticas em ondas elétricas e vice-versa, também as reflete. E isto ocorre com qualquer onda, justamente por ser passsiva.

----------


## jpjust

> SEM QUERER QUERENDONa recepção o sinal de RF deve ser equalizado o máximo possível antes de ser entregue para a camada do protocolo. Na transmissão o circuito de RF recebe o sinal que será transmitido sempre com um valor constante.


Então, se o rádio que está na camada 1, recebe um sinal de um cliente com uma potência e depois de outro cliente com outra potência, ele vai fazer discriminação dos 2 e assim, alterar a forma que ele repassa os quadros para a camada 2?

----------


## 1929

> Testando assinatura


NERD é assim mesmo, heheheh!!!

----------


## marcos do vale

> Então, se o rádio que está na camada 1, recebe um sinal de um cliente com uma potência e depois de outro cliente com outra potência, ele vai fazer discriminação dos 2 e assim, alterar a forma que ele repassa os quadros para a camada 2?


"Vai fazer" não, "terá que fazer". Isto na camada 1.
Camada 2 é outra coisa ... e é padrão, não tem como alterar.
Gente: quadro é quadro, sinal é sinal.
Só falta dizer que a camada 2 pode alterar o endereço IP.

PS.: segunda-feira movimentada.  :Rofl:

----------


## motacosta

Gilvan, fica difícil debater assuntos técnicos com o Sr. Por que parece que estamos falando de coisas diferentes ou línguas diferentes. 

Alguns pontos:

A figura que o Sr. desenhou, acho eu que quer representar a formação de um quadro E1 onde 32 canais de 64k são multiplexados de acordo com a hierarquia PDH. Mas isso não TEM NADA A VER com o que estávamos discutindo. Estamos falando de níveis de sinal de Wi-Fi que nada tem a ver com PDH. 

Respostas:

*1- Vocês vão me dizer que resolvem o problema de caberem poucos clientes num AP batendo no teclado?* 

Não, tampouco resolve-se o problema com T mágico, ou deixando VSWR=1 ou usando antenas Geenge. Existe um limite físico da tecnologia de acesso - protocolo - (que o Sr. parece desconhecer) e não existe mágica para transpor esse limite. 

*2 - Vocês vão me dizer que resolvem o problema de internet lenta batendo no teclado?* 

Algumas vezes sim, outras não. Mesma resposta da pergunta 1 se aplica. 

*3 - Vocês vão me dizer que resolvem o problema de ruído alto batendo no teclado? 
*Não. Mas....
Não existe mágica para retirar ruído. Se uma fonte de ruído está por exemplo atrapalhando um determinando canal, não existe filtro que consiga eliminá-la sem que se elimine também os sinais desejáveis para aquele frequência. Filtros passivos atuam em bandas e não diferenciam o que é bom ou ruim dentro de uma banda.

*4 - Voces vão me dizer que resolvem o problema de perdas de pacotes batendo no teclado?* 

Perdas de pacotes acontecem no geral por problemas relacionados a alto ruído, que como já mencionei não existe forma mágica de removê-lo. 

*5 - Voces vão me dizer que conseguem eliminar uma interferência batendo no teclado? 
*
As vezes sim, trocando de canal. Não me venha dizer que seus equipamentos são mágicos e eliminam interferências. 

*6 - Voces vão me dizer que conseguem fazer uma antena irradiar dois rádios simultaneamente sem intermudulação batendo no teclado?* 

Não. Mas isso não é solução para nenhum dos problemas que o Sr. relacionou. Apenas uma forma de economizar antena. Nada mais que isso.

7 - *Vocês vão me dizer que o CAG aplicado na corrente contínua do transistor lá dentro do ship impede que o transistor de RF na entrada do radinho não sature ou corte?* 

Essa foi a que mais gostei, por que nessa o Sr. falou muito e não disse nada. Como não antendi nada do que você falou nessa, não vou nem comentar.


Saudações.





> SEM QUERER QUERENDONa recepção o sinal de RF deve ser equalizado o máximo possível antes de ser entregue para a camada do protocolo. Na transmissão o circuito de RF recebe o sinal que será transmitido sempre com um valor constante. 
> Isto é feito em todos os sistemas de comunicação. Olhe este link, http://www.geenge.com.br/sig/home/ver_modulo2.php?codigo=30 ele representa a maneira como é tratado o sinal de TF nas operadoras de telefonia.
> Se duvidarem, experimentem. Vocês não são campeões de dizerem “eu testei” ? Pois então testem. Construam um Lençol Digital Modelo.
> PARADIGMA 1
> Vocês vão me dizer que resolvem o problema de caberem poucos clientes num AP batendo no teclado? 
> Vocês vão me dizer que resolvem o problema de internet lenta batendo no teclado? 
> Vocês vão me dizer que resolvem o problema de radinhos travando batendo no teclado? 
> Vocês vão me dizer que resolvem o problema de ruído alto batendo no teclado? 
> Voces vão me dizer que resolvem o problema de perdas de pacotes batendo no teclado? 
> ...

----------


## jpjust

> "Vai fazer" não, "terá que fazer". Isto na camada 1.
> Camada 2 é outra coisa ... e é padrão, não tem como alterar.
> Gente: quadro é quadro, sinal é sinal.
> Só falta dizer que a camada 2 pode alterar o endereço IP.
> 
> PS.: segunda-feira movimentada.


Entenda o que eu quis dizer. O equipamento que recebe o sinal (rádio + chip e outros circuitos), vai "ler" o conteúdo do sinal, demodulando e decodificando ele. Após fazer a leitura, ele vai enviar o conteúdo pra camada 2, que abre o quadro e envia pra camada 3, etc... até chegar na aplicação.

Portando, não importa se o sinal chegou com -50 dBm ou -70 dBm no circuito do rádio. Se ele conseguiu demodular e decodificar, já era, ele envia o conteúdo pra camada 2 e ele segue seu caminho. Ele não vai atrasar o quadro pra camada 2 (ou fazer qualquer outra coisa) só porque o sinal que trouxe esse quadro era menor que o sinal anterior.

PS: Sobre a camada 2, se você mexer no driver, tem como alterar sim o comportamento dela. Inclusive, estou fazendo isso com o SDK da Ubiquiti, alterando o madwifi  :Smile:

----------


## jpjust

Já comentei com Gilvan quando ele veio pra Feira e com outras pessoas. O segredo é entender o que vocês estão usando: Wi-Fi (ou pra ir direto ao ponto: CSMA/CA).

----------


## marcos do vale

"7 - *Vocês vão me dizer que o CAG aplicado na corrente contínua do transistor lá dentro do ship impede que o transistor de RF na entrada do radinho não sature ou corte?* 

Essa foi a que mais gostei, por que nessa o Sr. falou muito e não disse nada. Como não antendi nada do que você falou nessa, não vou nem comentar."

Acho que vc andou faltando alguma aula.

Tem gente aqui que entende tanto de eletrônica e física quando o Gilvan entende de informática.
E disto tudo, cada um aproveita o que lhe convém.

----------


## marcos do vale

> ...
> Se ele conseguiu demodular e decodificar,
> ...


E se não conseguir ?
E se conseguir, mas "falhar" um bit?
A camada 2 vai montar o quadro, calcular o CRC e devolver pra camada 1, e ... RETRASMISSÃO (perdeu tempo, perdeu performance).
É disto que o Gilvan tá falando!
Esqueçam protocolo, quadro, modulação. Nossos rádios não são digitais!

Peguem um cabo UTP Cat 5 duns 200mts e tentem ligar dois dispositivos. Ou façam em RJ45 mal-feito, utilizando os pares de forma errada. Vai dar perda de pacotes.
É a mesma coisa, só mudamos o meio físico, do cobre para o ar.

----------


## motacosta

Marcos, 

Sei o que é CAG, sei o que é transistor, sei o que é chip, sei o que é corrente contínua. Só não consegui construir o entendimento disso tudo junto em uma pergunta vaga e cheia de falácia, já que o CAG é justamente para evitar saturação dos sinais dentro de um amplo intervalo (50 dB aproximadamente no caso de equipamentos wi-fi) 50 dB significa que o sinal pode variar 100000 vezes em um intervalo.

Mas gostaria que o Sr. me dissesse o que entendeu dessa pergunta. Pode ser?




> "7 - *Vocês vão me dizer que o CAG aplicado na corrente contínua do transistor lá dentro do ship impede que o transistor de RF na entrada do radinho não sature ou corte?* 
> 
> Essa foi a que mais gostei, por que nessa o Sr. falou muito e não disse nada. Como não antendi nada do que você falou nessa, não vou nem comentar."
> 
> Acho que vc andou faltando alguma aula.
> 
> Tem gente aqui que entende tanto de eletrônica e física quando o Gilvan entende de informática.
> E disto tudo, cada um aproveita o que lhe convém.

----------


## marcos do vale

> Marcos, 
> 
> Sei o que é CAG, sei o que é transistor, sei o que é chip, sei o que é corrente contínua. Só não consegui construir o entendimento disso tudo junto em uma pergunta vaga e cheia de falácia, já que o CAG é justamente para evitar saturação dos sinais dentro de um amplo intervalo (50 dB aproximadamente no caso de equipamentos wi-fi) 50 dB significa que o sinal pode variar 100000 vezes em um intervalo.
> 
> Mas gostaria que o Sr. me dissesse o que entendeu dessa pergunta. Pode ser?


Eu não entedi. Não preciso entender. O que o Gilvan disse é o que todo mundo sabe, ou deveria saber. E se não sabe, vai enfrentar problemas na prática: o Controle Automático de Ganho tem um limite superior e inferior que, se ultrapassado, ou não reduz o sinal a fim de não saturar, ou não amplifica o sinal a fim de não cortar a entrada de RF. Tipicamente fica entre -30 e -90 dB.

PS.: E o CAG atua sobre todo o sinal, incluíndo o ruído.
Então, se trabalharmos sobre o sinal/ruído ANTES dele entrar no CAG ...

----------


## motacosta

P/ o Marcos do vale:

Ah tá, era o que já imaginava. Achei que só eu que não tinha ido nas aulas de eletrônica. Mas pelo visto você também não foi né?

Mas concordo com você que a questão não é só o sinal em si. A relação sinal/ruído é muito importante. O problema é que *não se tem controle sobre ruído*, como alguns querem pregar. Como falei, *não existe filtro mágico ou antena mágica* que limpe o sinal do ruído. Filtros selecionam faixas. Se o ruído vem dentro da sua faixa de operação, não há como filtrar o ruido sem filtrar também o sinal desejado. 








> Eu não entedi. Não preciso entender. O que o Gilvan disse é o que todo mundo sabe, ou deveria saber. E se não sabe, vai enfrentar problemas na prática: o Controle Automático de Ganho tem um limite superior e inferior que, se ultrapassado, ou não reduz o sinal a fim de não saturar, ou não amplifica o sinal a fim de não cortar a entrada de RF. Tipicamente fica entre -30 e -90 dB.
> 
> PS.: E o CAG atua sobre todo o sinal, incluíndo o ruído.
> Então, se trabalharmos sobre o sinal/ruído ANTES dele entrar no CAG ...

----------


## jpjust

> E se não conseguir ?
> E se conseguir, mas "falhar" um bit?
> A camada 2 vai montar o quadro, calcular o CRC e devolver pra camada 1, e ... RETRASMISSÃO (perdeu tempo, perdeu performance).
> É disto que o Gilvan tá falando!


Não é disto que o Gilvan tá falando. Acho que você não leu tudo que o Gilvan falou sobre o tal lençol digital.

Segundo Gilvan, se todos os clientes estão a, digamos , -70 dBm de sinal e entra um novo cliente a -60 dBm, pode estragar a rede toda só porque não estão todos com o mesmo sinal. Como se o rádio ficasse irritado, só porque alguém saiu do padrão.

Agora, o que EU quero dizer, é que se o sinal chegou de forma satisfatória e sem erros, mesmo que com -80 dBm, ele vai ser decodificado. E se ele chegou sem erros, foi decodificado, então as camadas superiores vão ter o que precisam.

Esse negócio de lençol digital é papo furado. Quer uma prova? Então me diga aí como é que as operadoras de celular funcionam? Elas fazem lençol digital? Mas como poderiam, se elas não tem controle sobre o ganho das antenas dos clientes, nem se eles vão estar perto ou distante da base? Mesma coisa pergunto pra Wi-Max móvel.

Blah!

E porquê eu deveria esquecer modulação e codificação? O que BPSK, QPSK e CCK estão fazendo no 802.11b?

----------


## marcos do vale

Repetindo:




> Tem gente aqui que entende tanto de eletrônica e física quando o Gilvan entende de informática.
> *E disto tudo, cada um aproveita o que lhe convém.*


PS.:



> Não é disto que o Gilvan tá falando. Acho que você não leu tudo que o Gilvan falou sobre o tal lençol digital.


Eu fiz o curso e, deixando de lado o "merchan" (lençol digital, STUB e outras ... agora tem T mágico), valeu o investimento.

PS2.: As operadoras não enfrentam os mesmo problemas que nós, a começar pela freqüencia exclusiva.
Ou elas trabalham em 2.4 ?

----------


## jpjust

> Repetindo:
> 
> 
> 
> PS.:
> 
> Eu fiz o curso e, deixando de lado o "merchan" (lençol digital, STUB e outras ... agora tem T mágico), valeu o investimento.
> 
> PS2.: As operadoras não enfrentam os mesmo problemas que nós, a começar pela freqüencia exclusiva.
> Ou elas trabalham em 2.4 ?


Você não quer entender as perguntas, ou finge não entender.

Lógico que sei que não usam 2.4. Mas como é que trocentos celulares conectam numa mesma base e funcionam sem problemas? Pelo que entendi (também fiz o curso), o objetivo do lençol digital é fazer todos eles funcionarem em harmonia no mesmo AP.

Não tem cabimento. Como a interferência e o ruído vai diminuir só porque o sinal que cada rádio cliente recebe tem a mesma intensidade?

Como é que um rádio cliente pode ter -90 dBm de ruído, -65 dBm de sinal e ainda assim, ter perda de pacotes e lentidão? Isso num enlace ponto-a-ponto. Essas perguntas, Gilvan não responde. Você poderia responder então?

----------


## motacosta

Marcos, 

Inteligente mesmo é não entender a afirmação de alguém mas mesmo assim concordar com ela.




> Eu não entedi. Não preciso entender. O que o Gilvan disse é o que todo mundo sabe, ou deveria saber.

----------


## motacosta

Agora foi que eu percebi mais essa pérola do Sr. Marcos do Vale. Gostaria de saber então do Sr. Marcos, já que os rádios não são digitais, seriam eles analógicos ?




> ....
> Esqueçam protocolo, quadro, modulação. *Nossos rádios não são digitais!*...

----------


## GilvanEnriconi

PRIMEIRO
Só existe enlace ponto á ponto.
SEGUNDO
As operadoras de celular variam a potencia do telefone celular do usuário de acordo com a sua aproximação da ERB. Assim eles protegem o seu Lençol Digital dentro dos limites pré-fixados no projeto de implantação da ERB
TERCEIRO
Uma antena quando está ligada, não é um elemento psassivo no sistema. A antena possui tres grandezas físicas que constituem a sua “alma”. Resistencia. Reatância e Capacitância. Esta alma quando o acoplamento com o rádio é mal feito, vai para o inferno.
QUARTO
A curva de resposta de um CAG não é tão bonitinha quanto alguns pensam. A faixa em que ela é 100% eficiente é muito estreita.
QUINTO
Faltei muitas aulas, eu tinha uma colega de turma tão boa que casei com ela.
SEXTO
Adoro o Under-Linux, só tem fera. Mas afirmo para os colegas daqui que o sinal que entra numa antena não é o sinal que entra no rádio. O sinal que entra numa antena pode ter ruido ou interferencia, mas o sinal que o rádio recebe pode não ter. Depende de como o anteneiro usa as ferramentas teóricas de instalação de antenas.
SÉTIMO 
E se não conseguir ?
E se conseguir, mas "falhar" um bit?
A camada 2 vai montar o quadro, calcular o CRC e devolver pra camada 1, e ... RETRASMISSÃO (perdeu tempo, perdeu performance).
É disto que o Gilvan tá falando!
*O Marcos do Vale disse ser iniciante. Imagine se não fosse.*
SÉTIMO
_Tem gente aqui que entende tanto de eletrônica e física quando o Gilvan entende de informática.
E disto tudo, cada um aproveita o que lhe convém._
*S Ó  S E I Q U E N A D A S E I !!!*
OITAVO
Um comentário mordaz:
Se não concordam, por que não experimentam? Vou dizer porque: Vocês não sabem instalar antenas.
NONO
Quem não acredita em mágica vai entender sempre só de física antiga. A mágica é o portal do fenômeno.
DÉCIMO
Esta é para não dizerem que não falei de flôres oplhem este link..

*http://www.geenge.com.br/sig/home/ver_modulo2.php?codigo=47*

----------


## jpjust

> Estou precisando disso... To querendo implementar um outro esquema de controle de acesso ao canal para wifi (Desligar o CSMA/CA e botar o meu protocolo no lugar), já tenho o fluxograma do protocolo... Tem informações sobre isso ?


Aahhh, maluco. Você pensa como eu  :Smile: 

Comecei por aqui: Madwifi

A partir dos textos dessa página, dá pra pegar como o madwifi funciona e sair mexendo.

----------


## jpjust

> [COLOR=#3e3e3e]SEGUNDO
> As operadoras de celular variam a potencia do telefone celular do usuário de acordo com a sua aproximação da ERB. Assim eles protegem o seu Lençol Digital dentro dos limites pré-fixados no projeto de implantação da ERB


Como isso? Existe algo no protocolo de comunicação dos celulares onde a ERB pode sair alterando a potência de saída do meu aparelho?

E se o aparelho estiver muito distante, ao ponto de que, mesmo na sua potência máxima, ainda esteja abaixo da média dos outros aparelhos conectados à ERB?

----------


## 1929

> Aahhh, maluco. Você pensa como eu 
> 
> Comecei por aqui: Madwifi
> 
> A partir dos textos dessa página, dá pra pegar como o madwifi funciona e sair mexendo.


MAD para mim é "destruição mútua assegurada" hehehehe!

Brincadeiras a parte, é uma pena meu conhecimento não chegar nem aos pés do de vocês para ver esse madwifi mais de perto. Mas deu para sentir que as possibilidades são muito grandes.

Alguém citou a pouco sobre SNR. O que eu posso dizer é que fomos instalar num cliente, lugar ruim, e deu sinal -84 a -90. Deu até medo e queriamos descer tudo e ir embora. Mas para surpresa nossa, a pessoa está llá navegando que é uma beleza e até é um dos nossos melhores propagandistas.
Bullet2 + antena de grade de 25dbi. Mas uma coisa que tenho notado em todos ubiquiti, a leitura de nível de ruido é sempre muito baixa que chego até a desconfiar da exatidão, sempre dando -95 a -96.

----------


## motacosta

Jorge e JPJUST, como é bom falar a mesma língua. Discussão técnica de alto nível e bem fundamentanda. Sem mágica, estórias transcedentais ou blá-blá-blá.

Saudações,




> Vamos por partes :
> 
> 1 - Celulares usam protocolos sem contenção (TDMA, FDMA e CDMA etc).
> 2 - Ethernet usa protocolo com contenção (CSMA/CA).
> 
> Pois bem, nos protocolos sem contenção a janela de transmissao do aparelho é predeterminada. Nos baseados em contenção a janela é aleatória.
> 
> No celular, então, a potência de saida da ERB e o ganho de recepção são ajustados conforme o cliente. Mas por que ela consegue fazer isso ? Por que os protocolos de acesso ao meio (MAC) permitem que a base SAIBA QUANDO um ou outro cliente vão transmitir (Ele pode até não transmitir, mas se transmitir, será sempre na mesma janela), assim podendo PREEMPTIVAMENTE regular o ganho de entrada do receptor conforme a necessidade do cliente.
> 
> ...

----------


## marcos do vale

Ótimo,

Alguém aqui conseguiu explicar como funciona a transmissão dos celulares.

Alguém mais vai querer comparar rede TDMA como WIFI ?

----------


## marcos do vale

> Vamos por partes :
> 
> 1 - Celulares usam protocolos sem contenção (TDMA, FDMA e CDMA etc).
> 2 - Ethernet usa protocolo com contenção (CSMA/CA).
> 
> Pois bem, nos protocolos sem contenção a janela de transmissao do aparelho é predeterminada. Nos baseados em contenção a janela é aleatória.
> 
> No celular, então, a potência de saida da ERB e o ganho de recepção são ajustados conforme o cliente. Mas por que ela consegue fazer isso ? Por que os protocolos de acesso ao meio (MAC) permitem que a base SAIBA QUANDO um ou outro cliente vão transmitir (Ele pode até não transmitir, mas se transmitir, será sempre na mesma janela), assim podendo PREEMPTIVAMENTE regular o ganho de entrada do receptor conforme a necessidade do cliente.


Entenderam porque não dá pra comparar uma com a outra?




> Por que o o que o Gilvan falou não faz sentido ?
> 
> Por que no wireless a BASE não tem como saber QUANDO o dito cliente (STA) vai transmitir, logo, ela não tem como se ajustar !
> 
> Quando o pacote do cliente chegar, AI SIM a base vai saber quem foi que transmitiu, mas então, o pacote já vai ter sido transmitido.
> 
> O mais próximo disso que podemos chegar no wireless seria regular a potência de SAIDA do nosso radio conforme o cliente para quem vamos mandar o pacote (Boa parte dos chipsets atheros pode fazer isso).


Regular a potência e dimencionar o conjunto cabo/antena.





> Por que a equalização de antena do Sr. Gilvar não faz sentido ?
> 
> Por que o que ele quer obter depende de potências/ganhos constantemente regulados, em intervalos de tempo, para compensar a DINAMICA dos ruídos (Potencia na entrada não é o que importa, o que importa é a relação dessa potência com o RUIDO - SNR).
> 
> Portanto, uma "equalização" ESTÁTICA como o Sr. Gilvan propõe, não faz sentido.


Se não temos equalização dinâmica, porque não podemos amenizar o problema com a equalização estática?
.



> Edit3: No 802.11g temos 1, 2, 6, 9, 12, 18, 24, 36, 48, 54mbit/sec disponíveis (Data Rates). Pois bem, se eu consigo instalar a antena com SNR suficiente para 48mbit, mas inferior a 54mbit, e todos os meus clientes estão na faixa entre 48mbit e 54mbit, todos vão enlaçar a 48mbit/sec, mesmo que seus SNR sejam diferentes, compreende ? Não há necessidade de equalizar, e sim de colocar todos na mesma faixa de SNR. Em parte o Sr. Gilvar tem razão, mas o que eu quero dizer eh que não há necessidade para essa paranóia. (Tá complicado explicar onde o Sr. Gilvan esta errado, mas consiste na insistencia em fazer todos terem o mesmo EXATO Signal-Strength, e chamar isso de lençol eletromagnético e outros merchandisings. Não há nenhum mistério. Basta, na instalação, você detectar qual a velocidade normal do aparelho - Navegando - para determinar que o ponto foi ou não bem instalado e proceder com a mudança da posição da antena se não for).
> 
> Regra : Faça com que todos os aparelhos fiquem na mesma forma de modulação (Esqueca SNR por um instante), Ex: Todos em 6mbit/sec, ou todos em 48mbit/sec. Tome o aparelho com a menor velocidade por padrão. Se estão conectando a 1mbit/sec e isso é muito lento, visite a instalação com 1mbit/sec e verifique se há algo a ser feito para melhorar a qualidade, levando-a à velocidade padrão desejada. 
> 
> Pronto, temos um "lençol eletromagnetico" do jeito que o Sr. Gilvan falou, sem osciloscópio, gerador de sinal, nem a gambiarra toda.


Progressos ... já estamos concordando: mesmo SNR, instalação ... instalação? Precisa cuidar na instalação da antena? Opa, Gilvan, o pessoal tá começanda a se preocupar com a instalação da antena.

----------


## jpjust

> Ótimo,
> 
> Alguém aqui conseguiu explicar como funciona a transmissão dos celulares.
> 
> Alguém mais vai querer comparar rede TDMA como WIFI ?


Continuo comparando sim. Sabe qual o problema? Estamos usando uma tecnologia com protocolo para uso interno em ambiente externo, saturado de interferências e ruídos. Não tem milagre, lençol digital nem nada que faça o Wi-Fi funcionar a partir de um certo momento, onde tem trocentas redes compartilhando o canal.

E se não desse pra comparar TDMA com Wi-Fi, a UBNT não teria criado o AirMax.

----------


## marcos do vale

> ...
> Pega uma rede que só tem clientes em média a 1km de distância da torre e adiciona um cliente a 20km na mesma torre (usando o mesmo AP que os outros clientes). Pronto, esse cliente de 20km vai ter uma enorme dificuldade em "pegar" o canal, e ainda por cima vai atropelar - de vez em quando - as estações próximas. O "hang time" da onda eletromagnética vai passar a ter efeito no protocolo de enlaçe. *Aqui vale uma equalização, colocando linhas de retardo nos clientes próximo para eles "parecerem" estar à uma mesma distância da torre.* (Só não sei que efeito isso teria, como eu disse, vale um estudo).


 E se alguém fizer isto na sua rede WIFI e apelidar esta técnica de "Lençol Magnético" ?

----------


## GilvanEnriconi

MATEI A COBRA E MOSTREI O PAU Sábado foi dia de curso, aconteceu no Rio de Janeiro á sombra do Corcovado. Que cidade. O curso começou com a turma entrando na sala de cara atada, sorriso fechado e olhar de soslaio. Parece até que vierem para quebrar os pratos.
 Digo que ciências físicas á a arte das adequações, então começo o baile. Claro que o primeiro assunto é o famoso Lençol Digital. A pergunta mordaz é assim:
 -Isso existe?
 A resposta óbvia é a única verdadeira.
 -Não. Lençol Digital é um aforismo, é uma maneira de estabelecer uma terminologia para podermos abordar os fenômenos físicos que estamos mergulhados por trabalharmos com as LAN wireless. Para não ser complexo, digo que aforismo é uma maneira fácil de falar alguma coisa difícil. Querem ver outro aforismo?
 -"_A inteligência superior vive em débito com os admiradores, que lhe exigem tudo_." Não acham que esta foi capciosa? 
 Mas voltado no tempo, comecei explicando porque na transmissão deve-se fazer a tal da EQUALIZAÇÃO. Um quera sentado lá atraz da sala me contestou. 
 -Equalizar o que na transmissão se só tem um AP? 
 Legal a pergunta, me lembrou dois viventes, o JorgeAldo e o JPJust que são como aqueles que não gostam de botar assucar no chimarrão. Respondi com o cuidado de quem entra na água onde existe jacaré.
 -Mas se numa mesma antena setorial estiver sendo iradiado dois AP? E se forem quatro AP? Eu tinha na manga um T Mágico para provar que isso era possível. Levei os dois trumbicos para eles não me desaforarem. O quera pensou, coçou o queicho e botou uma mão no bolço. Pensei que ele ia tirar o fumo para picar, mas acho que ele se conteve e ficou quietão. O curso continuou, pena que aqueles dois viventes não estavam lá para desembanharem a longa espada das suas argumentações. 
 Chegou a hora de sustentar o Lençol Digital na recepção. A partida estava um a zero para mim, mas lá é a terra do Flamengo onde tem até imperador, eu tinha que ser zelozo nas idéias, nobre nos gestos, perfeito nos argumentos para poder fazer meu segundo golo. Coisa nada fácil, pior do que receber a bola na pequena área, driblar todo o outro time e entrar com bola e tudo no golo do adversário. Coisa que os colorados vão fazer na final da copa Barsil. Não me a frouxei e sai com essa.
 Pois o Lençol Digital na recepção, faz com que todos os usuários do AP que recebe o sinal, tenham a mesma qualidade. Olhem bem, não disse o mesmo sinal. Esta afirmação seria erronea e própria de quem não tenha entendido. Moro? Ou todos os clientes do AP estão bom ou todos estão ruim. Esta é a regra “*sine qua non”* que deve trabalhar um provedor que saiba aquilo que está fazendo. Ou voces acham que um cliente que paga um determinado preço tem direito de receber um sinal melhor que outro que paga o mesmo preço? Não vejo o porquê.
 O resto do dia foi o aconchego com as doze ferramentas necessárias para se construir um Lençol Digital democrático. Gostaram desta?
 Tenho tambem um recado para dar para alguns. SNR não existe. Não digam que o SNR derruba pacotes ou que é responsável por qualquer mal funcuionamento de um sistemna de comunicação. Esta afirmação é uma gafe. Vejam bem. SNR quer dizer: Sinal dividido por ruido. Relação neste termo significa divisão. Ora, se tu divides duas grandezas de mesma unidade o resultado é um número admencional, ou uma grandeza escalar. Como pode um artifício de raciocínio homano interferir em alguma coisa? Qua...qua...qua... É como Dividir 20 bananas por 10 bananas o resultado não é banana, é um numero admencional. Moro? A não ser que se acredite em alma do outro mundo, dai aquilo que não existe pode interferir naquilo que existe. PS. Esta asserção não é um aforismo.
 Na saida do curso todos afirmavam que o seu Lençol Digital seria o melhor. Nos rostos só sorrisos e satisfação. Duvidam? Fale com eles.
 Dia 15 de Maio o curso em Porto Alegre será barganhado. Qualquer compra á cima de R$ 1.000,00 dará o ingresso para uma pessoa assistir o curso. Venha aprtender a trabalhar com as doze ferramentas.

----------


## GilvanEnriconi

Caro colega Jorge Aldo
 Gosto de trocar balãozinho com a bola, com outras pessoas, desde que seja com a cabeça e dentro dela ao invés de vazio haja conhecimento.
 Se você possui muitos anos de experiência em debate político como afirmas, por certo serás muito mais convincente que eu, mesmo quando estiveres assobiando no vento. Vou tentar sobreviver a esse vendaval de erros que tu escreveste e convencer ou outros a tomarem outro caminho. O caminho do certo. Desculpe mas quando o assunto é Telecom eu derrapo na ladeira da vaidade. 
 Nomundo, a ciência é a arte das adequações corretas, mas no Brasil os discursos políticos á a arte de outro tipo de adequações. Contenha-se no conteúdo científico ou fique fora do debate. Aqui os maus anteneiros são só aperitivo. Cuidado para não ser uma grandeza escalar que existe, mas não tem direção ou sentido.
 O fato de o curso existir torna as minhas afirmações corretas pelo simples fato que o curso é a prova. No curso, não uso o eu acho, ou então na minha opinião não faço experiências tolas. Quando eu digo que está certo é porque está. Se alguém duvidar eu demonstro com a prova. Não fui eu quem inventou, mas eu aprendi corretamente o inventado.
. 
20 bananas / 4 bananas = 5. Este cinco é adimensional porque banana simplifica com banana
20 bananas / 4 pessoas = 5 bananas por pessoa. Não é adimensional por que possui uma unidade que é banana por pessoa.
.
Se um sinal é igual a 20dBm S=20dBm
Se o ruído é igual a 4 dBm N = 4dBm
SNR = 20dBm / 4dBm = 5. Este 5 é adimensional não possui unidade.
.
Tem gente que me acusa de mágico. Magia seria uma coisa adimensional interferir em algo dimensional. As grandezas adimensionais são só artifícios de raciocínio. Vai por mim, senão vou começar a te chamar de Merlin.
.
Querem outro exemplo? Lá vai: Pi não existe. O número 3,14..... resultante da divisão da circunferência pelo seu diâmetro não existe. No entanto se conhecemos o diâmetro, podemos calcular a circunferência. Viram. Usei um artifício para calcular uma grandeza, mas em nenhum momento eu criei uma grandeza com um artifício.
Vai por mim. Ainda vamos tomar um chope junto e brindarmos as coisas que existem ou as que existirão como poderá vir a ser a nossa amizades.

----------


## motacosta

> Se um sinal é igual a 20dBm S=20dBm
> Se o ruído é igual a 4 dBm N = 4dBm
> SNR = 20dBm / 4dBm = 5. Este 5 é adimensional não possui unidade.


Gilvan, as propriedades dos logarítmos dizem que uma subtração em escala logarítmica equivale a uma divisão em escala linear. Ou seja, *não se divide dois números* em dBm (vide: O deciBel). O correto seria 20 dBm - 4 dBm, que seria igual a 16 dB que é um número adimensional. Fica registrada a obsevação.

Sds,

----------


## motacosta

Também não tenho nada contra ninguém, mas técnica é técnica. Não me levem a mal. Isso á um forum técnico.

Saudações.




> Bem, sinceramente, não tenho nada contra os cursos do Gilvan, como eu disse, são boas práticas de instalação.
> 
> Alias, nem sei pq entrei nessa briga, não vejo necessidade nisso. O mercado tem espaco para todos (E eu sequer sou concorrente do Gilvan).
> 
> Agora essa do Lençol Eletromagnético, você vai ter que admitir que é jogada de marketing... :P

----------


## jodrix

Com licenca pessoal, já que a coisa(limão) por aqui tá meio "azedo", deixa eu colocar acucar e quem sabe sai uma limonada.

Escelente está o tópico, parabens Moderadores, realmente merecia ser fixado.

Vamos as "Fatos":

- Afinal Nossos rádios são digitais ou analógicos, ao meu entendimento são os 2, (transformam sinais digitais em sinais eletromagnéticos e vice-versa)???

- O Gilvan Falou" PRIMEIRO- Só existe enlace ponto á ponto." Já pensarão nisso???? isso tava caindo de maduro, era obvio mas os fabricantes nos vendem a ideia de que temos equipamentos ponto-multiponto...

- Ainda Sobre o Givan - Mas afirmo para os colegas daqui que o sinal que entra numa antena não é o sinal que entra no rádio. O sinal que entra numa antena pode ter ruido ou interferencia, mas o sinal que o rádio recebe pode não ter. Depende de como o anteneiro usa as ferramentas teóricas de instalação de antenas. .... Que velho matreiro...., este aqui tb tá passando despercebido, não sei se o Gilvan já comentou sobre isso, mas é exatamente isso que o T Magico faz (cavidade ressoanante que atraves de parafusos poem em curto determinados canais e outras cositas mais, por exemplo deixar passar somente o canal 1 e "mata" os restantes.....puts Gilvan agora o "T" não é mais mágico).

- HAAAA Gilvan achou que eu ia te poupar né ... mas ai vai, sobre equipamentos chamados CPE'S do tipo NANOSTATION (não gambiarras que tenho visto por ai) o que vc me diria a respeito de ACOPLAMENTO????

Considerações Finais:

Quando o Gilvan apareceu aqui no forum chamando anteneiros de "Cortadores de cabo e apertadores de parafusos" fiquei puto e na primeira oportunidade fui la em POA fazer o curso e até mais para dizer umas verdades a ele, chegando lá conheci uma das pessoas mais interessantes que já vi, *um velho, de cabeça branca, apaxonado pela matematica e fisica* (coisas que sempre me fascinaram tambem) demonstrando com provas instrumentais (OSCILOSCOPIO) o que dizia, *falar é facil, provar é que é.....*

Quanto a questão do Markting, acho normal, afinal de contas quem nao quer vender seu peixe .....
Quanto as antenas, em testes aqui realizados com PLUTON, OIW, EMCTEST, TSM, ZIROK OTOTECH, GEENGE esta ultima para nossa empresa, teve o melhor DESEMPENHO/CUSTO/BENEFÍCIO

ABRAÇOS a todos.

----------


## 1929

Onde é que andavas, Jodrix. 
Tão perto e tão longe ao mesmo tempo?

Tenho acompanhado esta peleia desde o início. Cheguei a combinar com o Jodrix me encontrar no primeiro curso, mas não deu.
De lá para cá minha cabeça ficou totalmente confusa com tantas explicações. Os questionamentos contrários são sempre muito bem raciocinados e embasados.
Os argumentos apresentados últimamente tem sido bem técnicos, feitos por quem é do ramo de engenharia de telecom.

O JPJustus também fêz o curso e não aprovou. O Jodrix fêz e aprovou.

O que precisamos nesta altura do campeonato é isso mesmo.
Depoimentos de quem fêz o curso. De quem gostou e aproveitou e de quem deu com os burros n'água.

----------


## jpjust

> Gilvan, as propriedades dos logarítmos dizem que uma subtração em escalar logarítmica equivale a uma divisão em escala linear. Ou seja, *não se divide dois números* em dBm (vide: O deciBel). O correto seria 20 dBm - 4 dBm, que seria igual a 16 dB que é um número adimensional. Fica registrada a obsevação.
> 
> Sds,


Correto. E ainda tem mais, imagine que o nível de sinal é positivo e o ruído = 0 dBm (altíssimo por sinal  :Stick Out Tongue: ). Como dividiríamos isso? Teríamos então um SNR tendendo para + infinito? rsrs

----------


## jpjust

> O JPJustus também fêz o curso e não aprovou. O Jodrix fêz e aprovou.


Realmente eu não aprovei. Digo isso porque no curso, percebi que era mais um "manual das antenas Geenge". Somente duas coisas davam pra por em prática com antenas comum: o Stub (que já desmistifiquei no meu blog) e o Lençol (que estamos desmistificando agora). O resto, era tudo recurso das antenas Geenge.

O lance de diminuir o ganho da antena pra assim diminuir também o ruído, eu até gostei, mas só dá pra fazer nas antenas dele (a não ser que os outros fabricantes também façam antenas que deem pra enfiar um parafuso na cavidade do dipolo).

O lance do T mágico, na época que fiz o curso, ainda não tinha, mas digo agora: ele não serve pra diminuir ruído ou interferência. Porque se você tem um AP no canal 1, por exemplo, o T mágico vai filtrar os outros canais, deixando passar somente o que vier na frequência do canal 1. Isso não vai adiantar muito pra retirar ruído ou interferência, pois justamente o ruído do canal 1 é que vai te atrapalhar de verdade.

A idéia do T mágico, segundo o próprio Gilvan, é colocar mais de um rádio na mesma antena. Porém, a não ser que o T mágico permita dois rádios em dois canais diferentes (1 e 6, por exemplo), ele também não vai funcionar. Por que não? Porque se ligarmos dois rádios na mesma antena, usando o mesmo canal, um vai interferir no outro. E por causa do CSMA/CA, o throughput somado dos dois rádios vai ser o mesmo que um rádio só. Não adiantou nada.

----------


## 1929

Jorge, eu queria mudar um pouquinho o foco da questão atual, mas sem sair do assunto interferência.

O firmware da ubiquiti tem o recurso "noise immunity" que quando ativado se propõe a reduzir o efeito de ruídos.
Não sei como ele funciona mas o que se observa é que os ubiquiti tem desempenho melhor em ambientes com sinal fraco.
Já leu alguma coisa sobre como ele faz isso?

----------


## tmelooliveira

Aqui quando ativo o noise immunity o link fica muiiito ruim.. diminui o ccq e o ptrougthput..

Alem do ping ficar mais alto...

Não sei porque isso acontece.!

----------


## marcos do vale

> Não, não sei que mágina é essa que eles fazem...


 Pois é. O Gilvan vem aqui, mata a cobra e mostra o pau ... e o pessoal cai em cima dele.
Agora, pro recurso "noise immunity" ninguém se mete?
O pior de tudo é que o tal "noise immunity" é a coisa mais simples que existe.
Não difere muito do que o Gilvan ensina, só que é na parte de RF do rádio.

----------


## jpjust

> Pois é. O Gilvan vem aqui, mata a cobra e mostra o pau ... e o pessoal cai em cima dele.
> Agora, pro recurso "noise immunity" ninguém se mete?
> O pior de tudo é que o tal "noise immunity" é a coisa mais simples que existe.
> Não difere muito do que o Gilvan ensina, só que é na parte de RF do rádio.


Calma! Eu nem cheguei ainda  :Stick Out Tongue: 

O Adaptive Noise Immunity é uma técnica do pessoal da Atheros, onde eles tentam detectar o que é ruído de ambiente e assim, aplicar mudanças nos parâmetros do rádio, com o intuito de eliminar essa interferência. Um dos parâmetros, por exemplo, é a sensibilidade do rádio. Mais detalhes em:

United States Patent Application: 0050100119

E o quê que isso tem a ver com Gilvan? Matar cobra e mostrar pau? Fiz o curso do Gilvan. Ele não matou nenhuma cobra, tampouco mostrou pau (ainda bem, rsrs).

----------


## 1929

> Calma! Eu nem cheguei ainda 
> 
> O Adaptive Noise Immunity é uma técnica do pessoal da Atheros, onde eles tentam detectar o que é ruído de ambiente e assim, aplicar mudanças nos parâmetros do rádio, com o intuito de eliminar essa interferência. Um dos parâmetros, por exemplo, é a sensibilidade do rádio. Mais detalhes em:
> 
> United States Patent Application: 0050100119
> 
> E o quê que isso tem a ver com Gilvan? Matar cobra e mostrar pau? Fiz o curso do Gilvan. Ele não matou nenhuma cobra, tampouco mostrou pau (ainda bem, rsrs).


Agora quem matou a pau foi o Jpjust.
Vi lá que é um algorrítmo que faz constantemente a leitura.
Daí me veio a mente a alegação mais acima do Tiago Melo, de que quando desativa melhora o link.
Será que este algorritmo fica constantemente processando mesmo nos casos onde não há interferencias e daí poderia degradar o desempenho? Já em ambiente com interferencia esta degradação pelo processamento seria menor do que o prejuizo da interferencia e por isso melhora?
Fiz um teste aqui, desativando e continuou igual a leitura do noise floor. Indicaria isso que não está havendo ruído na rede?

----------


## jodrix

*




 Postado originalmente por 1929


Onde é que andavas, Jodrix.
Tão perto e tão longe ao mesmo tempo?

Tenho acompanhado esta peleia desde o início. Cheguei a combinar com o Jodrix me encontrar no primeiro curso, mas não deu.
De lá para cá minha cabeça ficou totalmente confusa com tantas explicações. Os questionamentos contrários são sempre muito bem raciocinados e embasados.
Os argumentos apresentados últimamente tem sido bem técnicos, feitos por quem é do ramo de engenharia de telecom.

O JPJustus também fêz o curso e não aprovou. O Jodrix fêz e aprovou.

O que precisamos nesta altura do campeonato é isso mesmo.
Depoimentos de quem fêz o curso. De quem gostou e aproveitou e de quem deu com os burros n'água.


* Salve Meste 1929, realmente tava desaparecido, muito serviço, muita correria, graças a Deus, pelo que vi o topico evoluiu, que bom que temos divergencias, assim todos crescem e aprendemos uns com os outros, na verdade, como disse Sócrates *"so sei que nada sei"*, nada nos afasta mais do conhecimento do que o *pseudo-conhecimento*, para que tentemos alcançar o conhecimento, antes devemos nos dar conta de que *somos ignorantes*. 

Mas é preciso ter humildade, e aprender com quem *realmente "sabe"*, com *especialista* na "area", uns são Analistas de Sistemas outros Especialistas em Redes, outros *Políticos*, outros são Curiosos e *poucos.*..mas muitos poucos são* Engenheiros de Telecom*, portanto, cada macado no seu galho.

Consideraçoes Finais.

"Eis que o semeador saiu a semear.
E quando semeava, uma parte da semente caiu ao pé do caminho, e vieram as aves, e comeram-na;
E outra parte caiu em pedregais, onde não havia terra bastante, e logo nasceu, porque não tinha terra funda;
Mas vindo o sol, queimou-se, e secou-se, porque não tinha raiz.
E outra caiu entre espinhos, e os espinhos cresceram, e sufocaram-na.
E outra caiu em boa terra, e deu fruto: um a cem, outro a sessenta e outro a trinta.
*Quem tem ouvidos para ouvir, ouça".*
(Mateus, XIII, 3 a 9).

----------


## jpjust

> Agora quem matou a pau foi o Jpjust.
> Vi lá que é um algorrítmo que faz constantemente a leitura.
> Daí me veio a mente a alegação mais acima do Tiago Melo, de que quando desativa melhora o link.
> Será que este algorritmo fica constantemente processando mesmo nos casos onde não há interferencias e daí poderia degradar o desempenho? Já em ambiente com interferencia esta degradação pelo processamento seria menor do que o prejuizo da interferencia e por isso melhora?
> Fiz um teste aqui, desativando e continuou igual a leitura do noise floor. Indicaria isso que não está havendo ruído na rede?


Algumas pessoas no fórum da MikroTik disseram que ao ativar o Adaptive Noise Immunity, o uso da CPU da RB subiu para 100%. Nesses casos, onde o ruído era altíssimo, de acordo com quem relatou, como a CPU estava o tempo todo ocupada, realmente iria ficar lento.

Em outros casos, onde a CPU não ficava ocupada o tempo inteiro, esse recurso pode ajudar como também pode atrapalhar. Já que ele mexe em vários parâmetros, inclusive na sensibilidade, alguns clientes com sinal muito fraco podem acabar sem conexão, caso o rádio decida diminuir sua sensibilidade.

Comigo, nunca notei muita diferença com ele ativado.

----------


## 1929

> Algumas pessoas no fórum da MikroTik disseram que ao ativar o Adaptive Noise Immunity, o uso da CPU da RB subiu para 100%. Nesses casos, onde o ruído era altíssimo, de acordo com quem relatou, como a CPU estava o tempo todo ocupada, realmente iria ficar lento.
> 
> Em outros casos, onde a CPU não ficava ocupada o tempo inteiro, esse recurso pode ajudar como também pode atrapalhar. Já que ele mexe em vários parâmetros, inclusive na sensibilidade, alguns clientes com sinal muito fraco podem acabar sem conexão, caso o rádio decida diminuir sua sensibilidade.
> 
> Comigo, nunca notei muita diferença com ele ativado.


Matou a pau novamente JPjust.

----------


## cooloverdrive

Eu fiz o curso. Estava disposto a aprender tudo, fui de mente totalmente aberta.
Vocês devem lembrar que o Gilvan é engenheiro, tem Crea. Engenheiro não pode falar e muito menos fazer porcarias. Os colegas aqui do fórum, que são engenheiros, devem conhecer o Crea e seu estatuto.

Quanto ao curso, eu que já tinha um bom conhecimento de rádio-frequência queria descobrir os segredos desse cara. Cada vez que ele passava um novo tópico eu ficava rindo por dentro: são detalhezinhos que a gente não enxerga sozinho.
Vi ele derrubar uma interferência, vi fazendo o stub, vi sintonizando a antena. Tudo funciona. 

Conhecimento custa dinheiro. Esse curso foi muito barato.

Quanto dinheiro a gente gasta comprando setorias de 21db e antenas de grade.

----------


## jpjust

> Eu fiz o curso. Estava disposto a aprender tudo, fui de mente totalmente aberta.
> Vocês devem lembrar que o Gilvan é engenheiro, tem Crea. Engenheiro não pode falar e muito menos fazer porcarias. Os colegas aqui do fórum, que são engenheiros, devem conhecer o Crea e seu estatuto.
> 
> Quanto ao curso, eu que já tinha um bom conhecimento de rádio-frequência queria descobrir os segredos desse cara. Cada vez que ele passava um novo tópico eu ficava rindo por dentro: são detalhezinhos que a gente não enxerga sozinho.
> Vi ele derrubar uma interferência, vi fazendo o stub, vi sintonizando a antena. Tudo funciona. 
> 
> Conhecimento custa dinheiro. Esse curso foi muito barato.
> 
> Quanto dinheiro a gente gasta comprando setorias de 21db e antenas de grade.


Tive um professor na graduação que tinha dois doutorados. Isso não quer dizer nada. Esse professor, por exemplo, era um péssimo profissional e nada ético.

Os médicos também tem um estatuto, o do CRM. E nem por isso deixamos de ver médicos cometendo erros propositais, trabalhando de forma nada ética.

CREA não quer dizer nada.

Vou citar novamente o caso do stub. Gilvan usou um osciloscópio pra ver como o sinal ficava bem melhor ao cortar o stub na medida certa. Todos fizeram "oohhhh", inclusive eu. Mas depois pensei: "Pera aí! Ele devia antes ter mostrado o nível do sinal SEM o stub pra provar que COM o stub, o sinal melhorava." Aí eu me liguei na jogada.

Ou seja, Gilvan fingiu ter matado a cobra. E o pau, que ele diz mostrar, escondeu.

----------


## cooloverdrive

> Tive um professor na graduação que tinha dois doutorados. Isso não quer dizer nada. Esse professor, por exemplo, era um péssimo profissional e nada ético.
> 
> Os médicos também tem um estatuto, o do CRM. E nem por isso deixamos de ver médicos cometendo erros propositais, trabalhando de forma nada ética.
> 
> CREA não quer dizer nada. *Quero dizer que se tiver fazendo coisa errada, deve ser feita denúncia diretamente.*
> 
> Vou citar novamente o caso do stub. Gilvan usou um osciloscópio *Quando eu fiz o curso era um analisador de espectro*pra ver como o sinal ficava bem melhor ao cortar o stub na medida certa. Todos fizeram "oohhhh", inclusive eu. Mas depois pensei: "Pera aí! Ele devia antes ter mostrado o nível do sinal SEM o stub pra provar que COM o stub, o sinal melhorava." Aí eu me liguei na jogada. *Eu fiz aqui, não posso te passar valores corretos, mas o sinal variou de -70 para -40, mais ou menos, só mexendo no stub.*
> 
> Ou seja, Gilvan fingiu ter matado a cobra. E o pau, que ele diz mostrar, escondeu.


As operadoras de celular também usam o tal lençol magnético. Mas aí não é só sinal que manda. Se você estiver muito longe da ERB e usar uma antena externa, muitas vezes não funciona, mesmo estando com todo sinal.

----------


## motacosta

Joao, além do quê, não se analisa sinais em 2.4 GHz com um osciloscópio de 20 MHz. *Isso é fisicamente impossível* conforme já mostrei nesse mesmo tópico. Embora o Gilvan tenha tentando contrariar a física e a matemática dizendo que em uma frequencia submultipla de 2.4 GHz era possível sintonizar uma antena em 2.4 GHz. Se ele casa a impedância num submultiplo de 2.4 GHz não significa que ele casou em 2.4 GHz. Isso acontece por que na resposta em frequencia das antenas não existe ressonância nos multiplos e submúltiplos da frequencia de operação. 
Agora vem a pergunta: Mas você testou? Testei inúmeras antenas no laboratório de antenas e propagação da faculdade quando era aluno, inclusive de Wi-Fi. Vivia enfurnado lá com um analisador vetorial da HP (http://www.rfcoaxcable.com/manufactu...k_analyzer.jpg) e repito: OSCILOSCÓPIO NÃO É INSTRUMENTO PARA SE CASAR IMPEDÂNCIA EM 2.4 GHz. A menos que esse osciloscópio e o gerador de pulso sejam de no mínimo 2.4 GHz. Até mesmo por que casar impedância em Wi-Fi é perda de tempo, por que a impedência já vem satisfatoriamente casada.

Sds,






> Tive um professor na graduação que tinha dois doutorados. Isso não quer dizer nada. Esse professor, por exemplo, era um péssimo profissional e nada ético.
> 
> Os médicos também tem um estatuto, o do CRM. E nem por isso deixamos de ver médicos cometendo erros propositais, trabalhando de forma nada ética.
> 
> CREA não quer dizer nada.
> 
> Vou citar novamente o caso do stub. Gilvan usou um osciloscópio pra ver como o sinal ficava bem melhor ao cortar o stub na medida certa. Todos fizeram "oohhhh", inclusive eu. Mas depois pensei: "Pera aí! Ele devia antes ter mostrado o nível do sinal SEM o stub pra provar que COM o stub, o sinal melhorava." Aí eu me liguei na jogada.
> 
> Ou seja, Gilvan fingiu ter matado a cobra. E o pau, que ele diz mostrar, escondeu.

----------


## jpjust

> As operadoras de celular também usam o tal lençol magnético. Mas aí não é só sinal que manda. Se você estiver muito longe da ERB e usar uma antena externa, muitas vezes não funciona, mesmo estando com todo sinal.


Então qual o termo técnico disso? ("Lençol Digital" é termo mitológico). Quero pesquisar.

Como já disse antes: como a operadora de celular vai ajustar os sinais de cada celular, sendo que eles estão em constante movimento, variando a distância até a ERB, sem contar que existem inúmeras marcas e modelos diferentes, inclusive os chineses, que ninguém garante que obedecem os limites de EIRP?

----------


## motacosta

> Então qual o termo técnico disso? ("Lençol Digital" é termo mitológico). Quero pesquisar.
> 
> Como já disse antes: como a operadora de celular vai ajustar os sinais de cada celular, sendo que eles estão em constante movimento, variando a distância até a ERB, sem contar que existem inúmeras marcas e modelos diferentes, inclusive os chineses, que ninguém garante que obedecem os limites de EIRP?


Taí o verdadeiro Lençol Digital (com regulagem de "timer"):

Termobrs

Sds,

----------


## cooloverdrive

> Joao, além do quê, não se analisa sinais em 2.4 GHz com um osciloscópio de 20 MHz. *Isso é fisicamente impossível* conforme já mostrei nesse mesmo tópico. *Aposte com ele. Ou use os direitos.* Embora o Gilvan tenha tentando contrariar a física e a matemática dizendo que em uma frequencia submultipla de 2.4 GHz era possível sintonizar uma antena em 2.4 GHz. Se ele casa a impedância num submultiplo de 2.4 GHz não significa que ele casou em 2.4 GHz. Isso acontece por que na resposta em frequencia das antenas não existe ressonância nos multiplos e submúltiplos da frequencia de operação. *Cara tu falando de quais antenas? Se for uma RFS, tudo bem, mas numa Aquário, por favor.*
> Agora vem a pergunta: Mas você testou? Testei inúmeras antenas no laboratório de antenas e propagação da faculdade quando era aluno, inclusive de Wi-Fi. Vivia enfurnado lá com um analisador vetorial da HP (http://www.rfcoaxcable.com/manufactu...k_analyzer.jpg) e repito: OSCILOSCÓPIO NÃO É INSTRUMENTO PARA SE CASAR IMPEDÂNCIA EM 2.4 GHz. *Repito, aposte com ele? Mas faça registrado em cartório, e na presença dum promotor.*A menos que esse osciloscópio e o gerador de pulso sejam de no mínimo 2.4 GHz. Até mesmo por que casar impedância em Wi-Fi é perda de tempo, por que a impedência já vem satisfatoriamente casada. *A física muda conforme o aumento de frequência?*
> 
> Sds,


 Obrigado

----------


## motacosta

> Obrigado


cooloverdrive, 

Estude mais e fale menos abobrinha.

----------


## Magal

O Gilvan com suas metáforas, confunde mais do que ajuda.

Seus seguidores devem rever esses conceitos, ficarem atentos e principalmente estudar e pesquisar!

----------


## cooloverdrive

Motacosta, você tem certeza que com um osciloscópio de 20 MHz não pode-se fazer o que Gilvan "prega" ?

E te perguntei, se com o aumento da frequência a física muda. Do jeito que você fala sim. 


> Até mesmo por que casar impedância em Wi-Fi é perda de tempo, por que a impedência já vem satisfatoriamente casada.


Utilizando outros equipamentos em outras frequências é obrigatório diminuir o ROE. Só em 2.4GHz que não precisa?

----------


## motacosta

Cooloverdrive,

1- Tenho certeza sim. Vou te responder com duas perguntas: Por que não se usa pneu de fusca numa carreta? Por que você não usa uma antena de TV (com direito a Bombril) no seus enlaces ponto-a-ponto? 

2 - Não se usa pneu de fusca numa carreta, embora as leis da física sejam iguais para o fusca e para carreta. Pelo mesmo motivo, você não usa antena de TV no seus enlaces ponto-a-ponto. Pelo mesmo motivo, não se analisa sinais de 2,4 GHz com um osciloscópio de 20 MHz.

3 - Parece que você não leu o tópico todo, mas o JPJUST já provou matematicamente que não há necessidade de se fazer stub para ROE em redes wireless.

Sds,




> Motacosta, você tem certeza que com um osciloscópio de 20 MHz não pode-se fazer o que Gilvan "prega" ?
> 
> E te perguntei, se com o aumento da frequência a física muda. Do jeito que você fala sim. 
> 
> Utilizando outros equipamentos em outras frequências é obrigatório diminuir o ROE. Só em 2.4GHz que não precisa?

----------


## cooloverdrive

> Cooloverdrive,
> 
> 1- Tenho certeza sim. * Então qual é o problema, aposta com ele.*Vou te responder com duas perguntas: Por que não se usa pneu de fusca numa carreta? Por que você não usa uma antena de TV (com direito a Bombril) no seus enlaces ponto-a-ponto? * Nos ponto a ponto, não, mas em casa na Wireless é uma anteninha de tv, para 2.4GHz*
> 
> 2 - Não se usa pneu de fusca numa carreta, embora as leis da física sejam iguais para o fusca e para carreta. Pelo mesmo motivo, você não usa antena de TV no seus enlaces ponto-a-ponto. Pelo mesmo motivo, não se analisa sinais de 2,4 GHz com um osciloscópio de 20 MHz. *Abobrinha*
> 
> 3 - Parece que você não leu o tópico todo, mas o JPJUST já provou matematicamente que não há necessidade de se fazer stub para ROE em redes wireless. * Li, até concordo com ele se tivermos falando de equipamentos muito caros.
> Agora tu vai me dizer que o radinho porcaria de $30, ou uma placa PCI, tem a impedância exata de 50ohms?
> Ou o cabo de 70 centavos?
> ...


 Você sabe fazer um stub?

Obrigado.

----------


## motacosta

Amigo, você é um Troll (pra ser fino e não dizer que você é um xxxxxxxxxxxx). 

Será ignorado a partir de agora.

Passe bem.





> Você sabe fazer um stub?
> 
> Obrigado.

----------


## fernandofiorentinn

Mota costa, pela formação de engenheiro isso foi muito indelicado da sua parte e eu com certeza mesmo que nao te conhecendo só por ler isso aqui nao contrataria os seus serviços, é uma tristeza ver um forum rico em informaçoes e de pessoas do mais alto grau de confiabilidade trocando farpas como se estivessem em um boteco falando de futebol... Aos moderadores, penso que deveria haver algum tipo de punição para esse tipo de atitude!

----------


## motacosta

Não sou miss simpatia, amigo. E nem estou vendendo serviço. 




> Mota costa, pela formação de engenheiro isso foi muito indelicado da sua parte e eu com certeza mesmo que nao te conhecendo só por ler isso aqui nao contrataria os seus serviços, é uma tristeza ver um forum rico em informaçoes e de pessoas do mais alto grau de confiabilidade trocando farpas como se estivessem em um boteco falando de futebol... Aos moderadores, penso que deveria haver algum tipo de punição para esse tipo de atitude!

----------


## fernandofiorentinn

Quem é o troll mesmo?
Passar bem!

----------


## cooloverdrive

> Amigo, você é um Troll (pra ser fino e não dizer que você é um B-A-B-A-C-A). 
> 
> Será ignorado a partir de agora.
> 
> Passe bem.


 Responda tecnicamente, por favor. Vamos deixar as opinões pessoais para o orkut.

----------


## 1929

> Responda tecnicamente, por favor. Vamos deixar as opinões pessoais para o orkut.


Sem querer ser chato, mas já sendo, como diria o Jô Soares, eu fazia stub nas frequencias baixas de radioamador.
E cheguei a fazer um para 2.4. Funcionou bem, mas achei muito trabalhoso para usar como rotineiro. Aquele negócio de ir cortando o cabo até acertar eu achei muito crítico pelas dimensões de trabalho.

Mas admito que foi tudo no empirísmo pois não fiz curso nenhum.

Quanto tempo leva para fazer isso na prática?

----------


## 1929

Amigo Mota, nas frequencias baixas é sabido que a impedância de uma antena pode ser alterada por objetos próximos.
Por ex, uma antena direcional para vhf normalmente vem com um acoplador gama para fazer o ajuste da ROE. Quando a ROE está a menor possível é porque houve um casamento da impedência corretamente.
Quadra Cúbica para PX e direcionais 20/40m também tem um sistema semelhante

O princípio do stub não seria o mesmo do acoplador gamma? Ou nestas frequencias mais altas isto é irrelevante?

----------


## dsilva

Querido cooloverdrive, 

Primeiramente, você deveria fazer questionamentos a si mesmo antes de escrever algo para não passar vergonha. Vamos aos questionamentos:
Você tem condição de distinguir um modelo teórico da prática? 
Você chegou a olhar, pelo menos por curiosidade o que o JPJUST provou matematicamente que não há necessidade de se fazer stub para ROE em redes wireless?
Para finalizar, acho que você precisa fazer cursos básicos de interpretação de texto, física e lógica, para então saber que só devemos debater sobre determinado assunto se tivermos embasamento suficiente, domínio e propriedade para tal.
Por favor pare de passar vergonha, pois muitas portas no mercado podem estar se fechando para você.
Abraços e não fique chateado com seu coleguinha.


Não subestime quem esta com a razão, esse topico tem ajudado a nos estudantes a não cair nos falsos 'fisicos" que andam por ai!

----------


## motacosta

Olá 1929,

Cara, quando alguém projeta uma antena ela olha pro ganho dessa antena (de acordo com o diagrama que se deseja) e para impedância. Você tá lá no PC projetando a sua antena e se dá conta que chegou em um ganho muito bom, porém sua impedância ficou muito fora dos 50 Ohms. Com isso você vai ter que fazer com que sua antena tenha 50 Ohms, com o ganho que você quer na frequencia que você quer. Esse é o caso do gama-match em uma atena de VHF. Quando você coloca varios elementos você tem um ganho muito bom, porém sua impedância fica ruim. Aí que entra o Gamma-Match (que é um stub), que nada mais é do que um capacitor variável para tirar o efeito indutivo. 

Só que as antenas para wi-fi já vem de fábrica com impedâncias bem proximas de 50 Ohms (bem proximas mesmo). Não sei que tipo de stub o Gilvan ensina, mas existem vários tipos. Os mais comuns são pedaços de cabos (abertos ou em curto) colocados a uma distância L da antena ou do rádio utilizando-se um T (vide figura - https://under-linux.org/attachments/...-cabo-stub.jpg). 

Aí é que tá o problema (vamos pensar um pouco - parafraseando o telecurso 2000):

Vamos supor uma antena que não tenha exatamente 50 Ohms. Vamos supor que ela tenha 30 + j20 ohms. Isso geraria em um cabo de 50 Ohms um VSWR de 2.04.

Para um apotência de 200 mW, 180 mW seria irradiado e 20 mW seria refletido de volta pro rádio. Ohhhhhhhhhhhhhhh

Só que genialmente você decide colocar um stub para aproveitar esses 20 mW "desperdiçados". 
Só em você cortar o cabo para colocar o Stub (também conhecido como toco) você perde -3 dB. 

Aí pergunto, o que é melhor? Perder 20 mW com VSWR igual a 2.04 ou perder 100 mW (-3db) para colocar um toco cortando o cabo coaxial em uma gambiarra imunda?

Agora por que em baixas frequencias (PX, PY, etc..) se usa muito stub? Imagine agora que ao invés de 200 mW estejamos transmitido 200 W. Isso daria uma reflexão de 20 W voltando para o rádio que pode danificar o circuito de saída (isso nos rádios antigos, por que hoje em dia existe proteção para isso).


Eu pergunto agora: Em wi-fi, vale a pena fazer stub?

Saudações,







> Amigo Mota, nas frequencias baixas é sabido que a impedância de uma antena pode ser alterada por objetos próximos.
> Por ex, uma antena direcional para vhf normalmente vem com um acoplador gama para fazer o ajuste da ROE. Quando a ROE está a menor possível é porque houve um casamento da impedência corretamente.
> Quadra Cúbica para PX e direcionais 20/40m também tem um sistema semelhante
> 
> O princípio do stub não seria o mesmo do acoplador gamma? Ou nestas frequencias mais altas isto é irrelevante?

----------


## GilvanEnriconi

O MAIS IMPORTANTE NÃO É ACADEMICO

Você não entendeu. Faltou só um pouquinho e você teria entendido. É como perceber um desafino, alguns são tão sutis que nos escapam na melodia. Para você escapou o jeitinho de ler 2,4GHz com um osciloscópio de 20MHz. 
 A “manha” é assim: Você modula uma freqüência de 2,4GHz com um tom de 5MHz. Depois você retifica os 2,4GHz e o que sobre é os 5MHz na forma dos 2,4GHz. Moro? Você estará olhando no osciloscópio 5MHz mas este terá a forma da freqüência que o transportou. Que barbada. Se estivéssemos jogando cartas tu estarias me devendo uma caixa de cerveja. Qua...qua...qua...

----------


## fernandofiorentinn

não entendi nada, mas foi engraçado...

----------


## motacosta

Gilvan, 

A cada hora o Sr. muda de conversa (é um homem inteligente, pena que se deixe entender pouco e assim vai se queimando). Em um post anterior (página 13) Sr. disse que media VSWR por refletometria com pulso. Disse que enviava um pulso submultiplo de 2.4 GHz com um gerador e via ele refletir com um osciloscópio de 20 MHz - Seria impossível. (assim como escrito no site do Rolland - refletometria no domínio do tempo). Mas agora o Sr. soltou o preso (abriu o jogo) e vejo que não é bem assim. Agora a conversa mudou de rumo e ficou menos milagrosa e mais realista.

Mede a VSWR de forma tradicional:

Um medidor de VSWR é basicamente um acoplador direcional e um retificador (diodo de RF) ligado a um galvanômetro. O acoplador direcional direciona a onda refletida pro diodo que retifica o sinal e gera uma tensão DC proporcional no galvanômetro. Quando não tem sinal refletido (vswr =1), não tem tensão no galvanômetro. Não entendi por que o Sr modula o sinal. Pra quê? VSWR se mede na frequencia final de operação e não do sinal modulante. Qua qua qua qua.

O que o Sr. faz (suponho eu) é ver no osciloscópio (ao invés de medir no galvanômetro) os pulsos retificados em cima do diodo. Se esses pulsos são menores, você tem VSWR menor. Concordo com o Sr. que dê para perceber o efeito da sintonia e melhorá-la. 

_"It's possible to convert the diode detector voltage output's into a real SWR value, but it's usually easier just to view the oscope screen as you tune the antenna."_[1]

Agora sim, você abriu o jogo. Já entendi seu jogo: as vezes você se faz de maluco para enrolar os foristas e ver o circo pegar fogo (troll) . E as vezes falta-lhe o bom senso mesmo. 

Mesmo que o Sr. consiga medir VSWR com esse setup, O Sr. não acha que se perde mais do que se ganha fazendo emendas em cabos coaxiais?

Uma emenda em um coaxial é sabido que se perde 3dB. Não compensa fazer stub a menos que o VSWR seja maior que 6. Quando é que um VSWR é igual a 6? Se uma instalação tiver com VSWR de 6 ela precisa ser refeita e não de STUB. Qua qua qua qua qua.....

Agora que já sabemos como o Sr. mede VSWR, gostaria que dissesse como "curto-circuita" a interferência e como fica a isolação entre canal 1 e 2 no T-Mágico Geenge.

Mais informações:

[1]http://www.qsl.net/n9zia/24swr/index.html
[2]http://pe2er.nl/wifiswr/

Abç,





> O MAIS IMPORTANTE NÃO É ACADEMICO
> 
> Você não entendeu. Faltou só um pouquinho e você teria entendido. É como perceber um desafino, alguns são tão sutis que nos escapam na melodia. Para você escapou o jeitinho de ler 2,4GHz com um osciloscópio de 20MHz. 
>  A “manha” é assim: Você modula uma freqüência de 2,4GHz com um tom de 5MHz. Depois você retifica os 2,4GHz e o que sobre é os 5MHz na forma dos 2,4GHz. Moro? Você estará olhando no osciloscópio 5MHz mas este terá a forma da freqüência que o transportou. Que barbada. Se estivéssemos jogando cartas tu estarias me devendo uma caixa de cerveja. Qua...qua...qua...

----------


## Juniin

> não entendi nada, mas foi engraçado...


Nao só voce.... 
O Gilvan tenta mostrar pra todos nós que o gato nao é gato e precisamos acreditar.
Será ele - o Gilvan - o galileu galilei do novo mundo?!

----------


## pinhais

> O MAIS IMPORTANTE NÃO É ACADEMICO
> 
> Você não entendeu. Faltou só um pouquinho e você teria entendido. É como perceber um desafino, alguns são tão sutis que nos escapam na melodia. Para você escapou o jeitinho de ler 2,4GHz com um osciloscópio de 20MHz. 
> A manha é assim: Você modula uma freqüência de 2,4GHz com um tom de 5MHz. Depois você retifica os 2,4GHz e o que sobre é os 5MHz na forma dos 2,4GHz. Moro? Você estará olhando no osciloscópio 5MHz mas este terá a forma da freqüência que o transportou. Que barbada. Se estivéssemos jogando cartas tu estarias me devendo uma caixa de cerveja. Qua...qua...qua...


Estou muito animado com o t-magico, se funcionar, eu to dentro.
Caso seja do seu interesse ajudar um nobre instalador de antenas ficarei satisfeito.

----------


## jpjust

motacosta disse tudo.

Quando fiz o curso não tive essa idéia: que tal os alunos do próximo curso pedirem ao Gilvan que mostre o nível do sinal no osciloscópio com o pigtail normal antes de mostrar com o stub? No curso, ele já vai metendo o cabo com um stub nele, aí a gente nem vê como é o sinal SEM o stub.

E sobre o T Mágico: acho que ele vai dar merda com muitos clientes associados, justamente por causa do CSMA/CA. A não ser que ele saiba pra que rádio vai cada quadro que entra na antena  :Stick Out Tongue:  Será essa a mágica?

----------


## wimigasltda

> motacosta disse tudo.
> 
> Quando fiz o curso não tive essa idéia: que tal os alunos do próximo curso pedirem ao Gilvan que mostre o nível do sinal no osciloscópio com o pigtail normal antes de mostrar com o stub? No curso, ele já vai metendo o cabo com um stub nele, aí a gente nem vê como é o sinal SEM o stub.
> 
> E sobre o T Mágico: acho que ele vai dar merda com muitos clientes associados, justamente por causa do CSMA/CA. A não ser que ele saiba pra que rádio vai cada quadro que entra na antena  Será essa a mágica?


Acredito ser um load-balance wirelles.



```
Nas torres de celular vejo antena com 4 entradas.
```




> Será que o fisico nosso não está correto.


Volte fisico nosso de cada dia e nos de o ar de suas sabias palavras para que nosso leigos pensamentos possam entender como funciona o T- Magico.

Não ligue para os que te fazem intrigas, lembre-se estes sempre existirão, um foi minha nobre pessoa a um tempo atrás briguei com muita gente, mas hoje estou em paz...

----------


## jpjust

> Acredito ser um load-balance wirelles.
> 
> 
> 
> ```
> Nas torres de celular vejo antena com 4 entradas.
> ```
> 
> 
> ...


Não disse que é impossível. Só que Wi-Fi não é celular e celular não é Wi-Fi. Botem na cabeça que, além da radiofrequência, existem outros fatores que influenciam, como o método de acesso ao meio, por exemplo (esse é muito importante).

----------


## GilvanEnriconi

MUDANÇA DE FILOSOFIA 
 Hoje neste mundão só eu tenho T Mágico para vender, acredito que este privilégio não vai durar, a experiência mostra que logo muita gente boa estará ofertando o seu T Mágico. Eu não inventei o trovejão, fui apenas o primeiro a fazê-lo para as freqüências que interessa aos provedores de internet. Também pelo fato de a rádio freqüência que é irradiada pelas antenas possui transmissão digital, isso quer dizer que na maioria do tempo a antena irradiante está sem trabalhar, esperando que o radinho resolva mandar um pacotinho para ela irradiar. Que preguiçosa. Com o T Mágico eu dei mais serviço para a antena, mas acredite, ela ainda passa a maior parte do tempo desligada. Coisa do mundo digital.
 Sou da opinião que o T Mágico impõe uma mudança na filosofia de instalação nos anteneiros e esta mudança por certo fere o sossego de muita gente. Muitos compraram e usaram, muitos tiveram dificuldade de ajustar, mas vou contar para vocês, ninguém quis devolver.
 Gostaria de perguntar aos senhores se conseguem sustentar uma razão para usar duas antenas setoriais de 12dBi e dois radinhos ao invés de usar uma antena Omini de 12 dBi com um T Mágico e dois radinhos? Claro, a teimosia não vale.
 Não quero que vocês acreditem no inusitável, no improvável, no insustentável, mas mesmo que você não acredite em tudo que existe, acredite que o tudo é menor que o nada e que ele está confinado num universo de infinitas possibilidades, nossa cultura é uma grande fantasia. Para provar vou contar um causo.
 Certa feita eu estava viajando de ônibus quando ouvi essa conversa no banco da frente:
  -No pátio do meu sítio tenho cento e doze antenas instaladas. Todas com o cabo chegando ao receptor dentro de um quarto grande que eu chamo de onisciente.
 -Mas estas antenas estão recebendo sinal do que?
 -Com algumas eu recebo tudo que irradia rádio freqüência. Celular, televisão VHF, satélites, internet, polícia, aeroportos, ambulâncias, serviços privados e uma seriem de outros serviços, este grupo de antenas eu chamei de as *simples*.
 -O que tu recebes que não é simples?
 -Bem, os sons da natureza, como por exemplo, o som de formigas no formigueiro quando a rainha está reproduzindo, o som de abelhas nas caixas de mel combinando um enlace entre a colméia e o polem, o som das árvores no mato em dias de vento convertendo com a foto síntese, entre outras, estas eu as chamei de *complexas.*
 -O que mais tu recebes além do simples e o complexo?
 -Recebo o *singular*. Como o som do sol quando na sua superfície há explosões, o som da lua oca quando é albarroada por algum meteoro, o som das flores no campo em dias de vento quando elas resolvem fecundar os óvulos que vão se transformar em sementes, o som de naves que eu não identifico, mas que muitas vezes pairam no céu do meu sítio, entre outras.
 -Então tu consegues ouvir com as tuas antenas o simples o complexo e o singular? Ouves mais outra coisa de natureza diferente?
 -Bem tenho também as antenas que eu instalei para ouvir o *prosaico*, mas é um tema muito indiscreto, prefiro não comentar. Mais surpreendentes são as antenas que eu instalei para ouvir fora do tempo, estas são as* quimeras*.
 -E o que tu ouves com elas?
 -Bem, são duas, uma está apontada para um grande cemitério para ouvir o passado, a outra está apontada para o céu em direção a Andrômeda, são fantásticas. Mas ao invés de me fazer tantas perguntas, porque não desce comigo e vai lá ver?
Acredite, a resposta foi desconcertante. O companheiro de banco depois de um longo silêncio falou:
 - Não.
 O anteneiro levantou e desceu do ônibus, passados um tempo pequeno, bati no ombro do passageiro sentado á minha frente e perguntei:
 -Tu me darias o endereço do teu amigo que desceu?
 Guardei o endereço no bolso e dias depois fui lá. O que eu vi e ouvi no quarto onisciente não posso contar, se vocês quiserem ir ouvir o simples o complexo o singular o prosaico e as quimeras eu mando o endereço, mas lá vai um aviso: Vocês sofrerão grandes mudanças na suas filosofias de ouvir o mundo. Porque não vão mais de vagar e começam só com o T Mágico? Olha ele aqui.

http://www.geenge.com.br/sig/home/ver_modulo2.php?codigo=67

Gilvan

----------


## tmelooliveira

Cara do Céu.. primeiro queria parabenizar o Jorge novamente, que além de ler as idéias do Gilvan ainda consegue interpreta-las e questiona-las, em segundo lugar não sei o que o Gilvan toma ao desenvolver esses diálogos, mas gostaria de experimentar...ehehehe
Abraços

----------


## tmelooliveira

Sem querer criar frames.. mas que diálogo mais doido.. juro que tentei ler umas 10 vezes.. vou me embebedar e tentar novamente..

----------


## Não Registrado(s)

POR MARES NUNCA ANTES AVEGADOS

O recurso existente na paca da MK chamado de Nstreme Dual serve para usar dois cartões nesta mesma placa de forma que um cartão funcione com TX e o outro como Rx. O seu objetivo é construir um link chamado Full Duplex. Grande invenção. Com este procedimento você irá dobrar o throghput no enlace. Em minha opinião quando usarmos este recurso devemos usar antena com polarização dupla ou duas antenas de cada lado. Mas há um porém.
Atenção, o processador e o roteador estão na placa da RB e continuará com a sua mesma capacidade, mesmo depois de implementado o Nstreme, o número de clientes que ele pode atender é definido por esta capacidade da placa. Até aqui to indo bem.
Se o interesse for o de dobrar o throghput do enlace tens que observar se não estamos pedindo que o throghput fique maior que o throghput da placa, claro que isso seria impossível.
No entanto, em muitos enlaces necessitamos ter na placa throghput maiores, a solução é colocar o T Mágico ligado em duas placas MK cada uma com um cartão e
o T Mágico ligado na antena.
‘Grande jogada né?
Tudo é uma questão de adequação entre a arquitetura da instalação e a sua necessidade. T Mágico não veio para substituir, mas para fazer parte de um crescimento. Vou dar um exemplo:
Se a torre não suporta mais outra antena, o T Mágico é a solução.
Se num POP houver apenas 20 clientes dentro de um raio de 4km, você deve instalar uma antena Omini com uma placa e um cartão. Quando o POP crescer e o número de clientes ultrapassarem a capacidade das placa do MK, você deve instalar outra placa com cartão na mesma antena Omini acrescentando o T Mágico. Se o POP continuar crescendo deverá instalar outra antena Omini. O último passo será instalar antenas setoriais com T Mágico e placas MK. Considere sempre que os canais escolhidos devem sempre estar separados por três canais.
O crescimento obriga á mudança na arquitetura, o importante é saberes para que serve o T Mágico e o que podes fazer com ele.
Se por acaso as antenas não forem Ominis ou setoriais, mas direcionais? Sabemos que existe uma diferença entre o throghput do enlace e a capacidade do rádio. Se o interesse for o de dobrar o throghput do enlace podes fazê-lo com o T Mágico ou com o alimentador duplo usando uma placa e dois cartões, mas se quiseres dobrar a capacidade instalada, terás que usar o T Mágico com duas placas MK cada uma com um cartão..
Muito mais teria a conversar sobre o T Mágico. Por exemplo:
Se num T Mágico entrar por um lado o medo e por o outro lado o respeito o que sai é a admiração. Moro? A psicologia também nos inspira a compreender a Física..
Ando meio ocupado organizando meu próximo curso que será em São Paulo ainda este mês. Estão me fazendo perguntas cada vez mais difíceis de responder, Então, nas madrugadas longas enquanto as estrelas se exibem no céu eu preparo o curso para me exibir na terra. De dia as estrelas voltam para o seu berço, enquanto eu continuo no palco representando o meu papel. Sei que não existem muitos papeis, que todos se repetem, por isso olho para aqueles parecidos comigo, para ver se enxergo nos seus olhos algum desejo sublimado de trocar a polaridade humana para a derradeira posição horizontal. Digam-me caros jovens, isso também não é um T Mágico?
Um abraço.

----------


## GilvanEnriconi

QUANTO VALE UMA BOA SOLUÇÃO?
Até 500 clientes num provedor, na sacola do técnico tem poucas ferramentas e um leptop. Sua cabeça ainda está sendo pouco ocupada.
-ЉЋЮЋ -
Com 1.000 clientes neste provedor a cabeça do técnico começa a irradiar calor e na sua sacola precisa ser adicionado o carinha abaixo.
Medidor

-ЉЋЮЋ -
Com mais de 1.000 clientes neste provedor o técnico vira bombeiro, está sempre correndo para apagar fogo, a não ser que na sua sacola esteja adicionado o carinha abaixo.
Spectron

-ЉЋЮЋ –

Um provedor com mais de 5.000 clientes precisa que o seu responsável técnico tenha vínculos com empresas de Telecom onde assuntos técnicos sejam discutidos a nível de laboratório e mesa. 

-ЉЋЮЋ –

Resumindo, uma empresa só nasce se houver um bom administrador por trás, o técnico não precisa ser tão bom. Esta empresa só se mantém grande se o técnico for bom. Um técnico só é bom se estiver instrumentado.
-ЉЋЮЋ –

Estou com saudades do Aldo, terá ele se vaporizado?
Estou me exibindo na revista RTI, agora não preciso mais fazer propaganda do meu curso aqui, faço lá. Obrigado por agüentarem firme. Estou sempre à disposição de todos, nas perguntas que me fazem está sempre embutido grandes conteúdos. Vocês valem mais que o pré sal.
-ЉЋЮЋ –

Gilvan

----------


## Geeek

Mestre Gilvan qual a agenda de cursos para 2011?
Previsão para o Rio de Janeiro?

----------


## m4d3

Gilvan, o seu T-Magico seria um splitter ao contrario (Injector) ?

Desculpe mas eu queria saber onde ele se enquadra na categoria equipamentos e se é necessário alguma licença para utilização.

Obrigado, aguardo contato.

----------


## elielton

E ai alguém usou o tal do Tmádico?
Estou curioso para saber.

----------

